# Tesla, mehr davon!!!



## guruW (8. August 2009)

gestern neue Bike aufgeschlagen, gleich danach erstes Grinsen! 

Zeichnung von neuem Bionicon-Rahmen entdeckt. Scheinbar ein echtes Enduro (zwischen SS und IW). Rohrdesign erinnert mich an Morewood, mehr was für die harten Burschen, nicht so organisch weichgespült! hinten 160mm und x12 Steckachse, der Rest ist erstmal Marketing-Blabla, solange man nicht damit fahren kann. Aber erster Eindruck sehr vielversprechend!!! 

Der Name Tesla scheint eine Fortsetzung der Physiker-Reihe zu sein. Die eigenen Wortschöpfungen haben mir bislang besser gefallen, sind irgendwie griffiger und einprägsamer. Naja, solange sie sich nicht an dem Elektro-Sportwagen gleichen Namens orientieren und ein reines Elektro-Enduro rausbringen, gehts ja noch. 

Andi, da wir hier doch unter uns sind, hast du nicht noch a bisserl mehr für uns (Specs, Termine, Gewicht, Preis)??? 

greez guru


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (8. August 2009)

Ich hab noch nicht die neue Bike (

Wenn du zu viel Zeit hast und dir Langweilig ist ;D, könntest du ja mal ein Foto reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (9. August 2009)

Prinz_Möhre schrieb:


> Wenn du zu viel Zeit hast und dir Langweilig ist ;D, könntest du ja mal ein Foto reinstellen



Beides nicht, ich habs aber trotzdem noch geschafft 







werd schon mal sparen, greez guru


----------



## guruW (9. August 2009)

und die Schweizer waren mal wieder schneller...

Ride Magazin News


----------



## waldschrad (9. August 2009)

sehr fein!!
das hätt es gebraucht als ich mich zw FR und ironwood hab entscheiden müssen!!!!! 
aber als nächstes steht ne wildsau gboxx1 auffe liste...


----------



## FRbiker (9. August 2009)

schön schön... und endlich mal ein Viergelenker, bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt!


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (9. August 2009)

@guruw

Vielen Dank


----------



## böser_wolf (10. August 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> schön schön... und endlich mal ein Viergelenker, bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt!



wieso es gibt doch das gw???


ich hätte als rohloff fan  gern noch ne normale ausfallenden 
aber des wird wohl nix


----------



## FRbiker (10. August 2009)

Ja ja stimmt, aber das deckt nicht mein Einsatzgebiet ab... hab mich da falsch ausgedrückt, sorry!!


----------



## kleinundmies (11. August 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ...
> ich hätte als rohloff fan  gern noch ne normale ausfallenden
> aber des wird wohl nix



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...


----------



## bionicon (17. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ja da stehen wir jetzt am Ende der Nachrichtensperre !
Die Entwicklung des Tesla - einem der wohl faszinierendsten Fahrwerke der kommenden Jahre ist abgeschlossen !
Jetzt seid Ihr dran !

Alle die auf der Eurobike sind sehen das Bike natürlich als Erste - 
dann die Workshopteilnehmer und alle die zu uns kommen - 
Zum Testen und gutem Small Talk !

Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen !

Schönen Gruß 
Euer Andi Schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (17. August 2009)

na dann schau ich mir auf der euro-bike das teil mal genauer an und überleg
mir wie ich den adapter mach 135mm normal rohloff auf x12 
aber mann braucht  ja ne aufgabe


----------



## guruW (18. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung des Tesla - einem der wohl faszinierendsten Fahrwerke der kommenden Jahre ist abgeschlossen !



Hi Andi,
grundsätzlich bin ich ja bereit dir zu glauben. Aber vielleicht kannst du noch ein kurzes persönliches Statement abgeben, was das neue Bike so besonders macht in deinen Augen. Aber bitte keine Pressemitteilung abtippen.
greez guru


----------



## tomtomtom333 (19. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ja da stehen wir jetzt am Ende der Nachrichtensperre !
> Die Entwicklung des Tesla - einem der wohl faszinierendsten Fahrwerke der kommenden Jahre ist abgeschlossen !
> ...



Hallo Andi, wird es dazu auch eine neue GABEL geben? CU, Tom


----------



## flatrider (19. August 2009)

Hab gerade ein Foto des neuen Tesla gesehen. Optisch find ich es sehr gelungen!!
Frage an Andi: Warum wieder nur Schnellspanner an der Gabel (Soweit ich das auf dem Foto sehen kann)?
Blauer Knopf zum Verstellen?


----------



## FRbiker (19. August 2009)

zeig mal her das Bild!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guruW (20. August 2009)

Heute im HQ unterwegs gewesen, geheime Mission!!! Unsere Bikes vorher präpariert, um Arne in der Werkstatt zu fesseln. Meine Freundin hat  Andi ins Gespräch verwickelt und Kochrezepte ausgetauscht. Konnte mir das Tesla aus der Messe-Kammer schnappen und ins Freie entführen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (20. August 2009)

übrigens, das Bike ist noch ein Prototyp, die endgültigen Rahmen dauern noch. Daher keine Aussagen übers Gewicht möglich. Alles um den Rahmen herum ist genauso vorläufig. Man hört von einer neuen Gabelvariante zwischen DA und TA, vermutlich/hoffentlich mit Steckachse, passend zum Hinterbau. Das Bike macht einen sehr agilen Eindruck. Durch den Viergelenker soll sich das Fahrwerk in Uphillstellung automatisch verhärten und kaum mehr wippen.

ach ja, das GW wird es künftig auch in schwarz-weiss geben.

greez guru


----------



## esta (20. August 2009)

Aus maschinenbauer sicht is das ne ziemlich gute position für die dämpferaufnahme im rahmen. außerdem find ichs gut das durch die jetzt weiter vorne angeordnete aufnahme der schwerpunkt nen bißchen vom hinterrad in richtung mitte des bikes wandert. bin gespannt ob es  das nicht evtl ein bißchen wendiger macht.


----------



## knutp75 (20. August 2009)

guruW schrieb:


> übrigens, das Bike ist noch ein Prototyp, die endgültigen Rahmen dauern noch. Daher keine Aussagen übers Gewicht möglich. Alles um den Rahmen herum ist genauso vorläufig. Man hört von einer neuen Gabelvariante zwischen DA und TA, vermutlich/hoffentlich mit Steckachse, passend zum Hinterbau. Das Bike macht einen sehr agilen Eindruck. Durch den Viergelenker soll sich das Fahrwerk in Uphillstellung automatisch verhärten und kaum mehr wippen.
> 
> ach ja, das GW wird es künftig auch in schwarz-weiss geben.
> 
> greez guru




Soll das Tesla denn schon zur neuen Saison 2010 kommen oder soll erst noch getestet und entwickelt werden?
Möchte mir nämlich in naher Zukunft ein neues Bike- gerne Bionicon- zulegen und das Tesla würde mir schon sehr zusagen.
Gruß Knut


----------



## guruW (20. August 2009)

@knutp75
das tesla kommt bereits zur kommenden saison, aber realistischerweise sollte man nicht mit einer generellen verfügbarkeit vor mai 2010 rechnen. wenns früher klappt, umso besser. wir haben eine ähnliche situation mit dem GW SC selber miterlebt, als der liefertermin dauernd nach hinten verschoben worden ist (allerdings teilweise unverschuldet von bionicon). z.b. werden die rahmen in taiwan hergestellt in einem werk, welches genauso weltkonzerne beliefert. die haben im zweifelsfalle den längeren hebel, wenn es zu zeitverzögerungen kommen sollte, dann muss bionicon sich eher hinten anstellen. aber die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt... 

"prototyp" heisst in diesem falle, dass die ersten bikes einzelfertigungen sind und die wandstärken noch nicht der serie entsprechen. aber die grundsätzliche entwicklung an sich sollte abgeschlossen sein.

greez guru


----------



## FRbiker (20. August 2009)

Macht auf mich erst mal ein guten Eindruck bis auf die Zuführung unterm Tretlager aber nun ja, abwarten!!.. Bin noch auf die Farben gespannt in dem es angeboten wird, so sieht es ja schon mal ganz jut aus. Aber bitte nicht mit der Gabel, schön wer eine neue Gabel mit Steckachse und dann so leicht wie die DA Gabel!!!


----------



## knutp75 (20. August 2009)

guruW schrieb:


> @knutp75
> das tesla kommt bereits zur kommenden saison, aber realistischerweise sollte man nicht mit einer generellen verfügbarkeit vor mai 2010 rechnen. wenns früher klappt, umso besser. wir haben eine ähnliche situation mit dem GW SC selber miterlebt, als der liefertermin dauernd nach hinten verschoben worden ist (allerdings teilweise unverschuldet von bionicon). z.b. werden die rahmen in taiwan hergestellt in einem werk, welches genauso weltkonzerne beliefert. die haben im zweifelsfalle den längeren hebel, wenn es zu zeitverzögerungen kommen sollte, dann muss bionicon sich eher hinten anstellen. aber die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt...
> 
> "prototyp" heisst in diesem falle, dass die ersten bikes einzelfertigungen sind und die wandstärken noch nicht der serie entsprechen. aber die grundsätzliche entwicklung an sich sollte abgeschlossen sein.
> ...


 
Na da wollen wir doch mal hoffen das sich die Jungs und Mädels in Taiwan noch ein - zwei Schweißgeräte zugelegt haben um die Produktion der Rahmen zu erhöhen. Wenn ich noch bis Mai warten muß werde ich gaga. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Info.
Gruß Knut


----------



## DeBroglie (21. August 2009)

Da die Nachrichtensperre ja aufgehoben ist...
Wird das Tesla das Supershuttle ersetzen?

DB


----------



## thomas.h (22. August 2009)

Cool, so stark abgesenkt wie auf dem Foto wirkts ja quasi wie ein Hardtail?!


----------



## Dominic1982 (22. August 2009)

Sieht schick aus wobei ich ehrlich gesagt das Supershuttle schöner finde.
Hoffe nur das es das SS nicht ablöst denn ich habe mir meins erst vor 4 Wochen für viel Geld gekauft und das wäre ja dann schon wieder ein altes Model :-(


----------



## DeBroglie (22. August 2009)

Eine denkbare Möglichkeit ist, dass zumindest das Supershuttle FR weiter im Programm bleibt (evtl. mit längerem Dämpfer  ), um ein Modell zu haben, welches in die bisherige Lücke zwischen 160 und 200mm Federweg passt.

DB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (22. August 2009)

DeBroglie schrieb:


> Da die Nachrichtensperre ja aufgehoben ist...
> Wird das Tesla das Supershuttle ersetzen?
> 
> DB


Nein. Das Tesla gehört in die Kategorie zw. Edison und Supershuttle.


----------



## hamsteralex (22. August 2009)

Gibts eigentlich auch schon Gerüchte darüber, was das Tesla kosten soll???


----------



## schneibsteinhau (24. August 2009)

hier die Einladung zur Eurobike mit dem Tesla, daß ich beim Händler gezeigt bekommen habe.


----------



## bionicon (24. August 2009)

Einsatzzweck Tesla: 

Das Tesla ist ein Allmountain Bike mit 160mm Federweg am Heck. 
Alle Bionicon Mountainbikes sind für Uphill und Downhill ausgelegt. Dabei hat jedes Modell seine besonderen Stärken !
Die des Tesla sind: Voller Vortrieb in Up / Downhillposition durch KPP2/Anti Squat und ein geschmeidiger 4 Gelenk Hinterbau der Bremseinflüsse minimiert. 
Dabei wird das Tesla Features haben wie ISCG Aufnahme, X-12 Achsystem, 30,9 mm Sitzrohr,.... und dabei nicht mehr wiegen als die Kunkurrenz ! 

Alle weiteren Details und wie das alles funktioniert, gibt´s auf den Demo Days der Eurobike, dem IBC Forum Clip direkt auf der Eurobike ( exklusiv für Euch ) und natürlich: 
Bei uns am Tergernsee sowie allen Fachhändlern auf unserer Homepage !

Wichtig : 
Alle Teilnehmer der Wallfahrt können natürlich ein Runde drehen. 

Ich freu mich auf Euren Besuch 

Andi Schmidt


----------



## bionicon (24. August 2009)

Und ganz wichtig: 
Das Supershuttle wird auf gar keinen Fall ersetzt. 
Weil a) viel zu schön und zu gut und b) Das Tesla gar nicht den gleichen Einsatzzweck hat. 

Also keine Sorge 

Schöne Grüße 
Andi


----------



## tomtomtom333 (24. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig:
> Das Supershuttle wird auf gar keinen Fall ersetzt.
> Weil a) viel zu schön und zu gut und b) Das Tesla gar nicht den gleichen Einsatzzweck hat.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

und WO liegt der Einsatzzweck des Tesla? - Auch im Vergleich zu den anderen Bikes? Interessieren würden mich vorallem die Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und die geplante Gabel!

Liebe Grüße, Thomas


----------



## kleinundmies (24. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Einsatzzweck Tesla:
> 
> Das Tesla ist ein Allmountain Bike mit 160mm Federweg am Heck.
> Alle Bionicon Mountainbikes sind für Uphill und Downhill ausgelegt. Dabei hat jedes Modell seine besonderen Stärken !
> Die des Tesla sind: Voller Vortrieb in Up / Downhillposition durch KPP2/Anti Squat und ein geschmeidiger 4 Gelenk Hinterbau der Bremseinflüsse minimiert... etc.



;-)


----------



## knutp75 (26. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Einsatzzweck Tesla:
> 
> Das Tesla ist ein Allmountain Bike mit 160mm Federweg am Heck.
> Alle Bionicon Mountainbikes sind für Uphill und Downhill ausgelegt. Dabei hat jedes Modell seine besonderen Stärken !
> ...




Da ich in irgend einem Testbericht mal gelesen hatte, daß das Supershuttle mit 150mm Federweg mehr ein "All Mountain mit Reserven" sein sollte,bin ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß das Tesla mit 160mm Federweg mehr in Richtung Enduro geht.  Na ja, mal abwarten was die ersten Tests so ergeben.


----------



## guruW (27. August 2009)

hi knut,

ich muss dir Recht geben, dass die Unterschiede der Bionicon-Palette in Puncto Allmountain für Außenstehende nicht so ohne Weiteres ersichtlich sind (GW,ED,SS,TE). Sie unterscheiden sich zwar hinten vom Federweg ein wenig, aber vorne ist mehr oder weniger immer die gleiche Gabel drin.

In der Praxis sind die Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten allerdings wesentlich klarer, hier hat bislang jedes Modell seine eigene Charakteristik. Und ich geh mal davon aus, dass das beim Tesla auch so sein wird (ohne zu wissen, wie diese tatsächlich ausschaut).

Es können dir hier sicher viele bestätigen, dass die optimale Auswahl nur über ausgiebige Fahrtests erfolgen kann. Aber das ist ja zum Glück bei Bionicon und seinen Händlern auch kein Thema. Wahrscheinlich wissen sie schon, warum sie das so machen.

ach ja, Testberichte in den diversen bekannten Magazinen bringen ebensowenig die ganze Wahrheit ans Licht. Die Bionicons werden oftmals etwas unterbewertet, da sie halt nicht mit dem neuesten technischen Schnickschnack aufwarten können und eher Wert auf Kriterien legen, die in den Tests nicht unbedingt abgefragt werden.

Ich bin nächsten Donnerstag auf der Eurobike, da werd ich mir mal ein Tesla vom Stand klauen und ne Runde fahren. 

greez guru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (27. August 2009)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch schon Gerüchte darüber, was das Tesla kosten soll???



das wird sicherlich bei 3300-3500 liegen.


----------



## bionicon (27. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Das Bike in der I er Ausstattung ( Stylo, X9, Dt Swiss Naben etc. ) kostet: 3499â¬
DAs framekit kostet: 2299â¬


SchÃ¶nen GruÃ 
Andi


----------



## thomas.h (27. August 2009)

Diese "160mm sind All-Mountain"-Geschichte ist eine reine Marketingsache. All Mountain... Wozu brauch ich da einen Federweg, wo früher Downhillrennen gefahren wurden? Der normale Allmountainfahrer fährt keine S2-verblockten Singletrails (damit ist er ja schon wieder Lightfreerider p ), er fährt nach Touren vielleicht mal auch keinen Forstweg zurück. Bitte, solche Sachen sind wir früher mit Starrbike gefahren, weils nichts anderes gab. Der ist mit 120mm lockerst zufrieden, weil er sowieso auch nicht die Fahrtechnik für 50kmh über solches Gelände hat, wahrscheinlich langt ihm 100mm auch schon. Am Hardtail. 
Aber heutzutage muss jeder Pfifferling mit Fullface und Schienbeinschützer mit 3km/h S0 Wege fahren. Absolut die Kategorie: "Wir haben Dinge, von denen Sie gar nicht wussten, dass Sie die brauchen!"...
Ich fahre mit meinem Edison verblockte Hochgebirgstrails. Lt. Bike ist der Supershuttle mit FR Gabel All-Mountain, da das Edison (ohne FR Gabel) dann 2 Klassen darunter liegt, sollte ich mich vor Bikeparks hüten und Bike rauftragen und runterfreeriden ist ein absolutes No-Go. Stattdessen wäre es ihnen wohl Recht, wenn ich Forststraßentouren fahre - aber bitte vorsichtig.  Aber wieso mache ich es? Es funktioniert hervorragend!

@Andi bzgl Tesla:
Sehe ich es richtig, dass bei komplett abgesenktem Bike die Strebe, an der der Dämpfer angebracht ist, linear die hintere Strebe verlängert und sich somit ein Hardtail ergibt?

Grüße


----------



## böser_wolf (27. August 2009)

guruW schrieb:


> ach ja, Testberichte in den diversen bekannten Magazinen bringen ebensowenig die ganze Wahrheit ans Licht. Die Bionicons werden oftmals etwas unterbewertet, da sie halt nicht mit dem neuesten technischen Schnickschnack aufwarten können und eher Wert auf Kriterien legen, die in den Tests nicht unbedingt abgefragt werden.
> :



jep so seh ich das auch 
aber die erklären ja auch das zum beispiel die 2010er xt um welten besser ist als die 2009er  
und als normalo fahrer merkst keinen unterschied
und gerade die einfachheit ist das gute an bionicon
weniger dran weniger zum falsch machen in der einstellung

@guru 
wenns da noch da ist weil ich schon ab mi auf der eurobike bin


----------



## bionicon (27. August 2009)

Lieber Thomas H.

Da geb Ich Dir in einigen Punkten Recht. 
Das Problem an der Geschichte: Was verstehen die meisten Leute ? 
Wir möchten eine Hilfestellung geben und versuchen die Leute einfach auf die Bikes zu setzen. Danach ist alles egal - weil die Leute das Bike lieben und nicht das Einsatzgebiet -  hoffentlich !


Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## hamsteralex (27. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das Bike in der I er Ausstattung ( Stylo, X9, Dt Swiss Naben etc. ) kostet: 3499
> DAs framekit kostet: 2299
> ...



Ah ja...da muss ich erst mal durchschnaufen. Aber trotzdem Danke für die Info...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (27. August 2009)

ein geschickter Marketingmann würde jetzt sagen:
"es war schon immer etwas teurer, einen besonderen Geschmack zu haben..." (gell, Andi?) 

aber es war eigtl. klar, dass die Preise leicht über dem SS-Niveau liegen würden. taucht denn die One mittlerweile in einem der Ausstatzungspakete auf?

greez guru

@hamsteralex 
wenns schon nicht zur signatur reicht, wie stellst du dir dann ein bionicon vor?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. August 2009)

guruW schrieb:


> Ich bin nächsten Donnerstag auf der Eurobike, da werd ich mir mal ein Tesla vom Stand klauen und ne Runde fahren.
> 
> greez guru



Sali Guru,

da hast Du wohl einen freundlichen Händler??? Ist ja illegal, als Normalo auf die Eurobike zu gehen, wo nur Händler zugelassen sind. Wir dürfen doch erst am Samstag.


----------



## M8184 (27. August 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das Bike in der I er Ausstattung ( Stylo, X9, Dt Swiss Naben etc. ) kostet: 3499
> DAs framekit kostet: 2299
> ...


 

Gibts da vielleicht auch Gewichtsmäßig schon was zu sagen?


----------



## Schnapsi (28. August 2009)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Diese "160mm sind All-Mountain"-Geschichte ist eine reine Marketingsache. All Mountain... Wozu brauch ich da einen Federweg, wo früher Downhillrennen gefahren wurden?


Ganz einfach. Verzeiht auch den ein oder anderen Fahrfehler. 
Auch kann die Gabel - wenn die nicht so heftig gebraucht wird - schön Butterweich eingestellt werden. Das ist ein ziemlicher Komfortgewinn. Genau darin sehe ich zum Beispiel auch einen Vorteil von mehr Federweg. Viele Leute - mich eingeschlossen - mögen es nicht (mehr) wenn der Körper einfach alles an Schlägen einstecken muss. Egal wie gut man das mit dem Körper wegfedert. Ob der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg nun aus Komfort-Gründen, mangelnder Technik oder wirklich nötig der Fall ist, ist doch völlig irrelevant.  



> Aber heutzutage muss jeder Pfifferling mit Fullface und Schienbeinschützer mit 3km/h S0 Wege fahren. Absolut die Kategorie: "Wir haben Dinge, von denen Sie gar nicht wussten, dass Sie die brauchen!"...


Sehe ich völlig anders. Warum tragen wir überhaupt Helme, warum haben wir im Auto Sicherheitsgurten, warum Airbags, warum Knautschzonen, warum in Luxuslimousinen Luftfahrwerke? Ging Früher auch alles ohne mit der Pferdekutsche. Dies sind alles Dinge welche die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen, das man etwas weniger Verletzungen davon trägt bei einem Unfall, Sturtz, Crash oder einfach einen Komfortzugewinn bedeuten und evlt. sogar längerfriste Schäden verhindern können.

Weil mir es nicht wie früher Scheiss egal ist wenn ich überall Schrammen habe, Verletzung auch nicht mehr ganz so schnell heilen, fahre ich heute mit Schienbein-, Ellenbogen-Schoner und teilweise Rückenprotektor. Erstere auch auf einfachen Trails. Man muss nichtmal selber schuld sein, man kann auch abgeschossen werden. Oder einfach dumm fallen! Egal ob Skipiste, Bike-Trail oder Strasse. 

Ein Fullface schützt sicher mehr als ein normaler Fahrradhelm. Ein Bekannter ist schon vor über 30 Jahren mit Mottorradhelm auf dem Fahrrad gefahren. Heute "repariert" und behandelt er Reihenweise Leute mit neurologischen Verletzungen wegen Unfällen etc.!

Ziemliches Armutszeugnis, wenn man so despektierlich über andere Leute spricht, nur weil sie sich mehr als schützen als Heute oder Früher der Trend ist/war.

Amen


----------



## thomas.h (28. August 2009)

Du hast sicherlich nicht unrecht. Zuviel Schutz gibt es nicht, zumal die Radprotektion eh relativ wenig Sicherheit bietet - außer Helm und angeblich Rückenprotektion hilft der ganze Rest nur gegen Schürfwunden. Ich fahre selbst auch auf den einfachsten Strecken mit meinem Freeridehelm, schadet sicher nicht. 
Auch gegen den Komfortgewinn ist nichts einzuwenden, was nützen einem der eine Km/h bergauf, wenn es einen bergab vom Rad rüttelt.
Was ich aber bedenklich finde, ist folgendes: Durch diese Verschiebung des Einsatzzweckes werden plötzlich gute Räder als völlig untauglich bezeichnet. Nur weil Firma X einen Allmountain mit 190mm Federweg entwickelt, heißt das nicht, dass jedes Rad, das 150mm Federweg hat, plötzlich nur noch zum Forstwegstrampeln reicht! Ich bin Freeride mit einem Tourenfully gefahren, auf dem ich vorne von 100mm auf 130mm Federweg upgegradet habe. Damit bin ich bergab Leuten mit 150/150mm um die Ohren gefahren und gehalten hat er ebenfalls. Der 150/150 ist sicher komfortabler, aber mit meinem Rad konnte ich TROTZDEM fahren und es hat verdammt nochmal Spaß gemacht!
Ich sag auch nichts gegen Schützer (im Gegenteil, ich finde die CC-Helme bedenklich, die nur die Schädeldecke abdecken und finde, JEDER Bikerucksack sollte einen integrierten Rückenprotektor haben), aber ob jemand, der mit 3km/h einen S0 fährt, wirklich Vollarmour haben MUSS, bezweifle ich. Gegen mehr als eine Abschürfung hilft das Zeug eh nicht wirklich und mit einem offenen Knie pro Jahr wird er meist auch Leben können. Da finde ich es wichtiger, dass er das Stürzen lernt und auch mal ohne Schützer einen Sturz abfangen kann und sich nicht automatisch auf die Knie(schützer) und Ellbogen(schützer) wirft.

Grüße


----------



## catalyst (3. September 2009)

Tja, sinnigerweise müsste man dann aber auf jeden Fall mit vollem Protektorengedöns und Fullface auf dem City Bike zum Brötchen holen. Weil durch den Stadtverkehr zu gondeln, das is gefährlich ....! 
Abgesehen davon das diese vollprotektierten vom Waldweg sich an schönen Wochenenden vielleicht auch später noch auf ihr Rappelmopped aus USamerikanischer Produktion setzen - nur mit einer rudimentären Eierschale (und großer Sonnebrille, Modell "Puk die Stubenfliege") auf dem Kopf. Weil, das is cooooool! Genau wie Fullface auf´m Bike. Hier geht´s um Trend, nicht um Vernunft.
Ach ja, ich trage gelegentlich auch Protektoren und etwas mehr Helm. Aber eben nicht immer und auf jedem Bike gleich viel davon. Und ich bin unvernünftig genug ohne Helm Brötchen zu holen. Radfahren ist für mich auch immer noch eine Art Lifestyle und sollte auch Spass machen. Unbeschwert.

Was war eigentlich das Thema hier in diesem Forum ....?!

Ach ja, das neue BIONICON Tesla!! Mich würde interessieren ob´s für SS Besitzer (mit frischem DA TA Upgrade) auch eine Option auf Rahmen ohne Gabel gibt, also quasi der nackte Rahmen (weil, den Rest hab ich schon)?

So, hoffe ich habe das Forum jetzt wieder in Richtung des eigentlichen Themas gebogen. In diesem Sinne: 
Allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt und immer ´ne handvoll Schotter unterm Reifen!


----------



## staubfresser (4. September 2009)

bevors in den fluten an eurobike-videos untergeht :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419907


----------



## guruW (6. September 2009)

hier meine messeeindrücke vom tesla:
bin ne kurze parkplatzrunde gefahren, das konzept funktioniert wirklich erstaunlich! in uphillstellung ein mehr oder weniger starrer hinterbau. für mich eine neue evolutionsstufe des bionicon-systems, da sich mit der geometrie jetzt auch automatisch das federungsverhalten ändert. wie gesagt, nach wie vor stufenlos durch einfaches knopfdrücken!!! 

es war nicht wirklich verwunderlich zu hören, dass dieses viergelenkerkonzept langfristig in weiteren modellen nach oben und unten ausgebaut werden soll, hier scheint man eine sehr gute basis gefunden zu haben.

das tesla mag als wendiges trailbike indirekt der nachfolger vom edison sein, doch wird der übergang eher mehr fließend vonstatten gehen. das tesla ist preislich deutlich weiter oben angesiedelt mit erstmal nur einer ausstattungsvariante, das edison wird das allmountain-einsteigermodell bleiben.

die gabel beim tesla hat exklusiv 160mm federweg (das frisch gelieferte messemodell schien mir diese variante schon eingebaut zu haben, die tauchrohre sahen ein wenig länger aus), eine modifizierte kartusche wird gleich mit zugstufendämpfung integriert sein. wer auf eine steckachse gehofft hat, muss einstweilen vertröstet werden. mit hinweis auf einen noch fehlenden standard will man erstmal abwarten, aber durch ein modifiziertes unteres gabelcasting wären varianten relativ einfach realisierbar. das rahmengewicht liegt etwas unter dem ss, voraussichtlich so um die 2800. aber bei bionicon sollte man diese infos immer noch unter vorbehalt sehen, wer weiss, was sich in den kalten wintertagen noch so alles ändern kann...

gleich gibs noch ein paar pics, greez guru


----------



## guruW (6. September 2009)

mag eine interne lösung sein oder vielleicht doch ein prototyp???


----------



## hamsteralex (6. September 2009)

Seeeeeeehr lecker!!!!!

Meine Olle wird mich zwar Einweisen lassen...aber was solls!!! Das Ding muss her!!!! Mit einer automatischen Stütze DAS BIKE!!!

*seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (6. September 2009)

hamsteralex schrieb:


> Seeeeeeehr lecker!!!!!
> 
> Meine Olle wird mich zwar Einweisen lassen...aber was solls!!! Das Ding muss her!!!! Mit einer automatischen Stütze DAS BIKE!!!
> 
> *seufz*


 

Volle Zustimmung 

Bohrungen für einen Flaschenhalter sind kein Vorhanden oder?


----------



## FRbiker (6. September 2009)

Ist das Luftventil jetzt an der Gabel oder was hat es auf sich beim 7 Bild???


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. September 2009)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Ist das Luftventil jetzt an der Gabel ?


 ...ja, isses. Ist aber noch alles handgeschnitzt ;-)


----------



## Masberg (7. September 2009)

Auf Gurus letztem Bild sieht man weiteres Verbesserungspotenzial.
Kabelführungen und Schlauchführungen, die möglichst im Rahmen integriert sind, damit das mit den Scheuerstellen ein Ende hat! Ich finde solche Details schon wichtig. Wenn ich an die Zugführungen bei meinem Edison denke, wird mir jedesmal übel. Wie man das hervorragend löst, hat Liteville beim neuen 301 gezeigt. Top! Die sehen sogar eine Zugführung für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze vor.

Übrigens der "TESLA" Schriftzug erinnert mich irgendwie an eine nicht fertiggestellte Carrerabahn.


----------



## guruW (7. September 2009)

da gebe ich dir recht! wobei es beim tesla schon besser geworden ist, z.b. eine befestigung der züge vorne am steuerrohr. aber viele hersteller integrieren die kabel mittlerweile durch entsprechende rohrformen, liteville ist da sicherlich einer der vorreiter. ich habe allerdings auch keine erfahrung, inwieweit zusätzlich ecken, kanten und erker im unterrohr nicht auch die reinigung erschweren bzw. schmutzfänger sind.

das farbdesign (logo, lackierung, farbwahl) ist ok, aber auch nicht gerade der hammer. eher unauffällig. da gabs schon besseres. ich nenn es mal eine modische förster-variante mit verarbeitetem carerrabahn-kindheitstrauma. 

greez guru


----------



## cyclo-dude (7. September 2009)

ich habe mal ne frage.
also an sich finde ich das Tesla schon ein schmuckes ding.
nun habe ich in dem video von der eurobike gesehen das ja in der uphill-position durch die stellung der gelenke und des dämpfer gewissermaßen ein hardtail entsteht.
wird das fahrwerk so nicht auch inaktiv wenn ich bespielsweise einen wurzeltrail bergauf fahren möchte?
wird das fahrwerk umso inaktiver desto weiter ich in die uphill position gehe??

sorry wenn das jetzt ein denkfehler war.
aber das ist doch ein vorteil vom fully das es auch bergauf eventuell etwas ehrleichtert über unebene untergründe zu fahren. wenn ich ein hardtail will dann kann ich auch eben an denlockout knopf fassen oder?


----------



## staubfresser (7. September 2009)

also so wie ich das verstanden habe, erhÃ¶ht sich in der uphill-position lediglich die reibung der nun in einer reihe stehenden gelenke und Ã¼bernimmt so quasi die funktion eines plattform-systems. es wird also ein wippen unterdrÃ¼ckt, der dÃ¤mpfer ist aber immer noch aktiv und bietet so immer noch ne gute traktion im gegensatz zu einem lockout. der vorteil ist, dass kein dÃ¤mpfer mit plattform benÃ¶tigt wird â was ja eben vom fahrwerk Ã¼bernommen wird â und der dÃ¤mpfer so feinfÃ¼hliger anspricht (scheinbar sollen ja dÃ¤mpfer mit plattform etwas weniger sensibel sein wie dÃ¤mpfer ohne plattform, selbst wenn die plattform nicht zugeschaltet ist). allerdings stellt sich mir dann die frage, wiso dann trotzdem ein dÃ¤mpfer mit plattformsystem verbaut ist oder ist das ein lockout?

edit: hab grad gesehen dass das ja der rc-dÃ¤mpfer ist, in dem fall also ohne plattform, aber mit lockout-funktion. dann wÃ¼rds ja wieder passen.


----------



## guruW (7. September 2009)

ich sehe da kein problem, da das ganze ja stufenlos erfolgt. selbst in der vollen uphill-position hast du keinen kompletten lockout, sondern einen ziemlich starren, aber doch noch etwas flexiblen hinterbau. außerdem müsste es dann schon ein trail mit 15%iger steigung sein, damit du die gabel komplett absenken musst. ich bezweifle, dass hier viel federweg gebraucht wird.

wenn man es sich mal in ruhe überlegt, zeigt es sich, dass man in situationen, wo man die gabel absenkt, seltenst einen sehr weichen hinterbau benötigt. das gute daran ist nach wie vor, dass du es letztendlich selber in der hand hast bzw. am knopf. bei einem verblockten trail bergab nutz ich die vollen 160mm, bei einem fahraktiven wurzeltrail in der ebene senk ich vorne halt etwas ab.

natürlich ist momentan noch alle theorie grau, man muss das erstmal selber im gelände "erfahren". ich bin selber schon sehr gespannt, ob es tatsächlich hinhaut.

greez guru

@staubfresser
ich sehe es ähnlich, normalerweise sollte man in zukunft die hände von der dämpferverstellung lassen können, hat aber im notfall immer noch zusätzliche optionen.


----------



## flatrider (7. September 2009)

ich konnte das tesla auf dem demoday ausgiebig auf den trails testen und es ist der hammer, kein vergleich zu dem alten hinterbau!
anscheinend werden noch paar kleine änderungen vorgenommen (gabel bekommt 15mm steckachse) da das bis jetzt nur ein prototyp ist.
die jungs müssen ganz schön geputzt haben um meine sauerei wieder so rein bekommen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (8. September 2009)

so, so, du warst das also! ich hab mich ja schon ein wenig geschämt, dass der andi so ein verdrecktes radl präsentieren musste im video. immerhin haben sie schnell reagiert und für donnerstag noch eins zusammengepuzzlelt. deines vom dienstag war auch noch da, hat aber keiner sauber gemacht... 
greez guru


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2009)

Juhu, der 4Gelenker kommt bei Bionicon . Vielleicht ist dann doch keine Eigenkonstruktion angesagt...

Ist in absehbarer Zeit eigentlich die Integration der Sattelstütze in das System geplant? Im Patent stehts ja schon lang drin wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## robby (8. September 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ist in absehbarer Zeit eigentlich die Integration der Sattelstütze in das System geplant? Im Patent stehts ja schon lang drin wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung habe...


Na prima: Jetzt hab ich auf die Tastatur gesabbert...!


----------



## waldschrad (8. September 2009)

was fürn patent??? hab da wohl was verpasst....


----------



## LTS-Spinner (10. September 2009)

guruW schrieb:


> das farbdesign (logo, lackierung, farbwahl) ist ok, aber auch nicht gerade der hammer. eher unauffällig. da gabs schon besseres. ich nenn es mal eine modische förster-variante mit verarbeitetem carerrabahn-kindheitstrauma.
> greez guru



Die Schrift ist nicht so schlimm, ich kann nur hoffen dass in Serie die Lackierung sagen wir mal "interessanter" wird. Ich denke es ist nur die Messelackierung. 
Die Idee des Tesla an sich ist ja mal ganz weit vorne und ne echte Option, jetzt noch fahrfertig mit allem 12,9 kg... perfekt  
Die Form des Rahmens an sich wirkt (noch?) etwas selbstgebastelt, irgendwie unspannend, zu simpel, zu lange gerade gezogene Rohre. Das SS wirkt dagegen viel "erwachsener"- auch wenn mir das Gusset zum Sattelrohr optisch wenig sinnvoll aussieht (optimaler Kraftfluß?) ... weg damit und ein abgewinkeltes Sitzrohr rein für noch mehr Schrittfreiheit 
Wieso eigentlich nur ne 15er Achse die in Tests nicht mal die statische Überlegenheit beweisen konnte? Warum nicht ne Maxle light rein, die wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist? Die Schnellspannernabe sieht darin echt verloren aus...


----------



## tomtomtom333 (13. September 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> ich konnte das tesla auf dem demoday ausgiebig auf den trails testen und es ist der hammer, kein vergleich zu dem alten hinterbau!



Hi Flatrider, und wie war das Bike im Vergleich zu den anderen Bionicons (vorallem dem Supershuttle)? 

Ich hab mir mal die Daten des Bike im neuen Katalog angesehen und mit anderen Bikes (auch anderer Hersteller) verglichen: 

Tesla Größe M (Downhillposition): Oberrohr 560 mm, Radstand 1150 mm, Kettenstrebe 435 mm, Lenkwinkel 65°, Sitzwinkel 71°, Gabel Offset 52,5mm (wie bei allen anderen Bionicons), Tretlagerhöhe 365 mm.

Das Bike hat also eher ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr (durch Variovorbau ausgleichbar), langen Radstand (Laufruhe, geringere Wendigkeit), sehr flachen Lenkwinkel (wie SS FR und beinahe Ironwood (64,5)) und ein hohes Tretlager (da wird wohl auch die B-Boxx überflüssig?!)

Alleine aus den Daten würde ich den Einsatzbereich eher Richtung Down und Enduro/Freeride denn Trail/Allmountain deuten. 

Verglichen mit einer Menge Endurobikes anderer Hersteller kommen die Geometriedaten dem "SX Trail" in größe M am nächsten. Die meisten anderen Endurobikes haben einen 1-2° steileren Lenkwinkel und einen etwas kürzeren Radstand. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass das TESLA Down wie das SX Trail fliegt und Uphill und am Singletrail die BIONICON Geometrieverstellung Ihre üblichen Stärken ausspielt!

Würde mich auf einen ersten ausführlicheren Fahrbericht von einer längeren Tour freuen! 

CU, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elbaner (21. September 2009)

Fahr ja das Supershuttle. Das geklaute wurde durch ein neues ersetzt. Da habe ich vom tela noch nichts gehört. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich es gefahren. Hammer!!! Wer will mein SS 0??? Ich werd mir definitiv dieses Rad besorgen. All die positiven eigenschaften die hier schon gepostet worden sind: Die sind tatsächlich vorhanden. Total geniales bike. Das habt ihr fein gemacht!!!


----------



## jan84 (22. September 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> was fürn patent??? hab da wohl was verpasst....



Das Verstellsystem ist (naheliegenderweise) patentiert. In der Patentschrift (mit dem naheliegenden Titel "Fahrrad" ) wird halt (wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf habe) auch die Variante (neben vielen anderen Möglichkeiten) mitgeschützt, dass eine Absenkbare Stütze integriert wird. Muss natürlich nichts heißen, denke da wurde in einem Rundumschlag vieles denkbare "mal mit reingeschrieben". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## bionicon (22. September 2009)

Vielen Dank !

Wir werden uns weiter bemühen, möglichst vielen von Euch eine Fahrt zu ermöglichen und dann auch die Serie Ende Februar / Anfang April auszuliefern. 

Wir werden zu dem Modell auf der Messe noch einige Details verändern - die Decals werden aber die gleichen bleiben. 
Das Tesla hat übrigens von den reinen Fahreigenschaften mehr von einem Allmountain. 
Es wird kein Bike überflüssig, wir möchten mit diesem Bike ein Plattform für spätere Entwicklungen bieten. 

Wir werden übrigens keine verstellbare Sattelstütze in das System integrieren !
Die Idee ist verlockend, aber wir haben bisher keine Planung, da diese Erweiterung die Komplexität doch massiv erhöhen würde. 

Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt




Schönen Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## guruW (22. September 2009)

kann man da noch wünsche äußern??? 

durch den generellen wechsel bei euch auf ein gängiges sattelrohrmaß bleibt trotzdem jedem die alternative, eine verstellbare stütze einzubauen. diese zu integrieren oder gar zu automatisieren stelle ich mir tatsächlich sehr schwer vor. ich fahre z.B. in der downhill-stellung mit teils abgesenktem, aber auch teils mit nicht abgesenktem sattel. wenn hier zusätzlich noch luft aus dem system abgezweigt werden würde, würde sich (ob gewollt oder nicht) der rest des systems im verhalten ebenso ändern. das wäre in der tat sehr tricky, aber vielleicht findet ihr ja mal einen geeigneten maschbaustudenten, der seine diplomarbeit darüber verfassen möchte...

habe übrigens auf der messe mit einem der syntace-entwickler gesprochen bzgl. ihres sattelstützen-projektes. die tüfteln bereits 2 jahre daran und sehen immer noch nicht ihre eigenen standards erfüllt (sehr löblich). und voraussichtlich wird die ursprünglich hydraulische lösung doch wieder in einer feder enden. also selbst ohne drangehängtes bionicon-system nicht ganz ohne.

greez guru


----------



## catalyst (22. September 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Vielen Dank !
> 
> Wir werden uns weiter bemühen, möglichst vielen von Euch eine Fahrt zu ermöglichen und dann auch die Serie Ende Februar / Anfang April auszuliefern.
> 
> .......



Simple Frage: Da ich erst im Frühjahr mein Supershuttle mit einer DA TA Gabel aufgerüstet habe und jetzt aber trotzdem Gefallen am Tesla habe (als gerne bergauffahrer scheint mir die Kinematik von Vorteil) würde ich, da ich ja noch eine Gabel und auch andere Bauteile im Bestand habe, gerne nur den Rahmen (oder evtl. Rahmen und Dämpfer, aber ohne Gabel) erwerben.


Wird es diese Möglichkeit geben?


----------



## mpat (5. Oktober 2009)

Kann man schon etwas zum Gewicht sagen?


----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. Oktober 2009)

Gucks Du hier: 

http://www.adventure-magazin.de/e_eurobike_bionicon.htm

Rahmengewicht 2800 gramm klingt verdammt gut, 13,5 kg insgesamt ist bei einem 160mm Bike auch nicht zu verachten.
Ne Geometrietabelle wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## staubfresser (13. Oktober 2009)

jaja, ich weiss, von wegen bikebravos und so...  trotzdem, erster fahrbericht:

http://blog.bionicon.de/?p=1147#more-1147


----------



## uphillking (13. Oktober 2009)

Wann sind denn die ersten Teslas bei den Händlern zum Probefahren?

Was ich mir für dieses neue Bionicon Bike gewünscht hätte, und für mich ausschlaggebend für nen Kauf eines Bionicon Bikes ist, ist eine feste 3-fach-Indexierung der Geometrieverstellung.

Uphillposition mit 100-110mm - Trailposition etwa 130-140mm - Downhillposition mit 160mm. 
Also Gabelwerte mit dem entsprechenden Hinterbautravel.

Leider auch diesmal wieder nicht realisiert.
Schade.

PS: gibts den Rahmen auch eloxiert?


----------



## saturno (13. Oktober 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wann sind denn die ersten Teslas bei den Händlern zum Probefahren?
> 
> Was ich mir für dieses neue Bionicon Bike gewünscht hätte, und für mich ausschlaggebend für nen Kauf eines Bionicon Bikes ist, ist eine feste 3-fach-Indexierung der Geometrieverstellung.
> 
> ...



muddu nur rischdisch lese:


Vielen Dank !

Wir werden uns weiter bemühen, möglichst vielen von Euch eine Fahrt zu ermöglichen und dann auch die Serie Ende Februar / Anfang April auszuliefern.

Wir werden zu dem Modell auf der Messe noch einige Details verändern - die Decals werden aber die gleichen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (13. Oktober 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wann sind denn die ersten Teslas bei den Händlern zum Probefahren?
> 
> Was ich mir für dieses neue Bionicon Bike gewünscht hätte, und für mich ausschlaggebend für nen Kauf eines Bionicon Bikes ist, ist eine feste 3-fach-Indexierung der Geometrieverstellung.
> 
> ...



wozu brauchst du eine Indexierung? Die ideale Gabelstellung passt man nach Gefühl dem Gelände an - das geschieht nach einiger Zeit sehr intuitiv. M. E. würde eine Indexierung die cleane Optik der Gabel zerstören.

Man merkt automatisch, ob die Geometrie zum Gelände passt.


----------



## uphillking (13. Oktober 2009)

Für die Alpen und das Hochgebirge ist die bisherige stufenlose Verstellung ja Ok.
1000 hm hoch und dann 1000hm wieder runter = 1x pro Stunde Verstellen. 

Aber was ist mit welligem Terrain wie im Mittelgebirge (wo vermutlich 80% der deutschen Biker unterwegs sind)? 
Hier wechseln Anstiege und Abfahrten im Minutentakt. 
Eine Indexierung wäre hier klar von Vorteil. 
Man braucht sich einfach nicht so auf die korrekte Position des Fahrwerks konzentrieren. 

16:02 Uhr Bergauf-click-100mm, 
16:06 Uhr Ebene-click-130mm, 
16:08 Uhr Abfahrt-click-160mm, 
16:10 Uhr Ebene-click-130mm, 
16:13 Uhr Bergauf-click-100mm
.....usw, usw, usw...

Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## Y1ng (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja, jetzt drückste eben 1 Sekunde auf den Knopf und lehnst dich nach vorne oder hinten... Einen wirklichen Zeitvorteil sehe ich nicht bei einer 3-stufigen-Verstellung...

Gerade beim Tesla mit dem "überstrecken" des Umlenkhebels... 

Ich bin allerdings das Tesla noch nicht gefahren, habe es nur auf der Eurobike "beäugt"...

Mfg Y1ng


----------



## saturno (14. Oktober 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Für die Alpen und das Hochgebirge ist die bisherige stufenlose Verstellung ja Ok.
> 1000 hm hoch und dann 1000hm wieder runter = 1x pro Stunde Verstellen.
> 
> Aber was ist mit welligem Terrain wie im Mittelgebirge (wo vermutlich 80% der deutschen Biker unterwegs sind)?
> ...




na ja, willste biken oder gabelverstellen spielen???


----------



## DeBroglie (14. Oktober 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Für die Alpen und das Hochgebirge ist die bisherige stufenlose Verstellung ja Ok.
> 1000 hm hoch und dann 1000hm wieder runter = 1x pro Stunde Verstellen.
> 
> Aber was ist mit welligem Terrain wie im Mittelgebirge (wo vermutlich 80% der deutschen Biker unterwegs sind)?
> ...



Ich finde das System, so wie es im Moment ist, deckt diesen Anwendungsbereich schon recht gut ab. Bei mir läuft die Niveauregulierung inzwischen automatisch ab. Wenn ich spüre, dass die Gabel dann noch ein wenig zu weit drin ist, dann drücke ich den Knopf im sitzen noch einmal, bis ich mich wohl fühle. Außerdem finde ich, dass bei mind. 8cm Verstellbereich an der Gabel 3 Raststufen auch noch ein wenig grob wären.

DB


----------



## bionicon (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Wir machen uns seit einigen Jahren Gedanken über eine sinvolle Indexierung.
Aber warum haben wir sie bis jetzt nie umgesetzt ?! 
Ganz einfach: Wir haben noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung gefunden und haben ein maßgebliches Problem: Sobald wir eine Indexierung setzen, geben wir eine Einstellung, ein Setup vor. Und genau das wollen wir ja von unseren Kunden: Ihr persönliches Setup finden und für sich einzustellen !

Ich verstehe dennoch den Wunsch eine "genormte" Einstellung zu fahren und auf gewisse Stufen zurück zu greifen. 

Ich denke wir werden hier noch einiges sehen, aber bis zur nächsten Eurobike wedren wir diese Einstellung noch nicht haben! 

Bald noch mehr zu unseren Einstellmöglichkeiten und vor allem denen des Teslas 

Euer 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## robby (15. Oktober 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Für die Alpen und das Hochgebirge ist die bisherige stufenlose Verstellung ja Ok.
> 1000 hm hoch und dann 1000hm wieder runter = 1x pro Stunde Verstellen.
> 
> Aber was ist mit welligem Terrain wie im Mittelgebirge (wo vermutlich 80% der deutschen Biker unterwegs sind)?
> ...


Wenn Du im Hochgebirge unterwegs bist, dann ändern sich Steigungen auch hin und wieder - Du wirst niemals 1000hm an einem Stück mit dem identischen Prozentsatz bzw. Bodenbelag fahren. Daher spielt es keine Rolle, ob Du in den Alpen oder im Mittelgebirge unterwegs bist.

Und wozu benötigst Du eine Indexierung auf 100mm und 130mm, wenn Du auch 92mm und 125mm fahren kannst. Oder 103mm und 132mm oder oder oder 

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob Du überhaupt schon einmal das System gefahren bist? Falls nein, dann probier es einfach aus und Du wirst sehen, dass Bionicon keine Indexierung braucht. Nur weil der Rest der Branche keine vernünftige Geometrieverstellung auf die Beine bringt und dem mündigen Verbraucher erklären muss, mit welchem Federweg er welche Steigung hochzufahren hat. Das System ist gut wie es ist - ganz gleich wie hoch der Berg auch sein mag.

@Andi: Steckt keine Energie in eine IMHO sinnlose Indexierung, sondern besser um irgend etwas anderes. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung in was, denn mit Bike und Service bin ich mehr als "nur" zufrieden. Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Besser geht es einfach nicht! 

VG, Robert

...der mit seinem Supershuttle primär im Münchner Voralpenlad unterwegs ist und jeden Mittelgebirgsbewohner um seine unzähligen Höhenmeter beneidet...


----------



## tour.ist (15. Oktober 2009)

ich will lieber die fernbedienbare verstellbare Sattelstütze,- zum Klicken gibts ja z.B. U-Turn (Klicken ohne Ende und ohne Fahrt und Flow), oder Klick-Fix ! ;-)


----------



## staubfresser (15. Oktober 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> ...
> Bald noch mehr zu unseren Einstellmöglichkeiten und vor allem denen des Teslas
> 
> Euer
> Andi Schmidt



ja jaa jaaaaa, immer her mit infos / news / bilder usw. *platzt vor neugier*


als kleine steilvorlage an dieser stelle ein zitat von dir:


bionicon schrieb:


> Wir werden zu dem Modell auf der Messe noch einige Details verändern


was wären denn das für details? 
und was denkst du zum vorwurf, die traktion im uphill würde etwas verloren gehen wegen des überstreckten hinterbaus? (aus dem fahrbericht mountainbike-magazin 11/09)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Staubfresser, 
das ist an sich kein Vorwurf, nur eben die andere Seite der Medaille !
Wir haben durch das Überstrecken des Hinterbaus die Kinematik so verändert, dass man bei seinem eingestellten Sag ( ca 15% - 20% ) und der danach eingestellten Uphillposition keinen Sag mehr hat. 
Damit Habe Ich natürlich einen enormen Vortrieb, aber auf grobem Schotter ist es eben doch besser ein wenig das Knöpfchen zu drücken um dem Fahrwek die Möglickeit geben mehr TRaktion zu entwickeln. 
Hier kommt wieder die Indexierung zum Tragen: Das Tesla kann auf einer Teerstrasse oder einem Feldweg der sicg nach oben schraubt jedes andere Bike versägen, aber vielleicht will Ich ja gar nicht so fahren wie mein Nachbar und lieber ein bisschen gemütlicher bergauf fahren um bergab meine Körner zu lassen ,.....

Also: Dank Stufenloser Verstellung habe Ich die Möglichkeit ein blockiertes Fah´rwerk zu fahren ( wie es ja sehr viele wollen ) Aber: Ich muss es nicht. 

Wir gehen diesen Weg nun so klar, damit wir im Allmountain Bereich wirklich das perfekte BIke anbieten können und  das ist die Essenz aus  Impressionen und Feedback Gesprächen die wir von und mit Euch über die Jahre gesammelt haben. 

Das klingt jetzt vielleicht nach Pathos, aber genau so ist es und so werden wir Step bei Step jedes Produkt weiter verbessern !

Andi Felsl würde sagen: Weil´s ja nix hilft !!

In diesem Sinne - genießt den Ausklang der Saison 

Euer 
Andi Schmidt

Übrigens: Wir nehmen ab sofort Spenden in Form von Spekulatius, Lebkuchen, selbstgebackenen Platzchen und Glühwein an !

Warum !? 
Ganz einfach: Hier liegt Schnee! 15cm feinster heimtückischer kalter Puderzucker

Advent Advent


----------



## waldschrad (15. Oktober 2009)

heee andi!!!! saisonende??? 

*wiso???? *

wetscreams drauf - freischaufeln&gib ihm!!!!!!!!!!!!
und die luft erst!

gruss chris


----------



## staubfresser (15. Oktober 2009)

hallo andi

ah okay, dann hat man also in der maximalen uphill position wirklich ein hardtail und wenn man diese extremposition etwas verlässt eine simulierte plattform, die dann in der downhill position quasi ausgeschaltet ist. 

verdammt clever würd ich mal sagen 

im schnee hilf sowas: 
https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html


----------



## bionicon (15. Oktober 2009)

Wir freuen uns über jedes Lob !

Vielen Dank


----------



## 4mate (15. Oktober 2009)

staubfresser schrieb:


> im schnee hilf sowas:
> https://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html





> Dieser Verbindung wird nicht vertraut
> 
> Sie haben Firefox angewiesen, eine gesicherte Verbindung zu www.ktrakcycle.com aufzubauen, es kann aber nicht überprüft werden, ob die Verbindung sicher ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## staubfresser (15. Oktober 2009)

hm, hatte noch nie probleme mit der seite 

kommt die fehlermeldung so ebenfals?:

http://www.ktrakcycle.com/index.html

edith meint noch: sorry für ot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja, so wird das Schnee-MTB angezeigt. 

Meine Browser-Einstellungen sind so wie sie von den Virenenjägern empfohlen werden. Sicher!


----------



## staubfresser (16. Oktober 2009)

flatrider schrieb:


> ich konnte das tesla auf dem demoday ausgiebig auf den trails testen und es ist der hammer, kein vergleich zu dem alten hinterbau!
> anscheinend werden noch paar kleine änderungen vorgenommen *(gabel bekommt 15mm steckachse)* da das bis jetzt nur ein prototyp ist.
> die jungs müssen ganz schön geputzt haben um meine sauerei wieder so rein bekommen zu haben



ach ja, andi, da war ja noch was...  was kannst du uns dazu erzählen?


----------



## böser_wolf (16. Oktober 2009)

bitte keine 15mm wenn schon 20mm 
wenn steckachse dan richtig


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (19. Oktober 2009)

es ist geil...wenn man das alles so liest, braucht man kein vorabendprogramm mehr


----------



## M8184 (19. Oktober 2009)

EarlyWormRiders schrieb:


> es ist geil...wenn man das alles so liest, braucht man kein vorabendprogramm mehr


 

Wenns dir darum geht bist in dem Thread aber falsch, da gibts wesentlich bessere


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (19. Oktober 2009)

freunde der verstellbaren geometrie...intuitivere geometrieverstellung gibts doch gar nicht. da braucht man doch keine strichlein an der gabel, oda? s tesla konzept ist einfach n geiles ding...ich freu mich wenns aufs ganze sortiment umgesetzt ist > 150, 180, 200...
und alle die sich mit mir freuen wollen, die tun das jetzt...hurrra


----------



## Egmatinger (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja wahnsinn,
an Schnä hods a scho ds Dägansä.
Bei uns is a wida weg und mia brauchand no ned an Ausglang.


----------



## freireiten (30. Oktober 2009)

was issen jetzt mit der steckachse? ich hab gehört, die wollen das gleiche system wie hinten (syntace x12) auch vorne als 15mm einbauen. nicht so schlecht oder? angeblich dank konus steifer und vorallem leichter wegen kleinerem bauraum als 20mm. was meint ihr? ausserdem zentriert sich die achse von selbst...
dazu noch postmount und ein besseres schmiersystem , dann passts eh


----------



## bionicon (30. Oktober 2009)

Na Dann !
Daumen hoch - Ihr Freunde der freien Fahrradkultur !


Freut Ihr Euch auch scon auf die vielen neuen Teslas !? 

Gruß 
Andi Schmidt


----------



## M8184 (30. Oktober 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Na Dann !
> Daumen hoch - Ihr Freunde der freien Fahrradkultur !
> 
> 
> ...


 

Und das heisst jetzt genau was?!
Irgendwie kommt mir das Ironisch vor ^^

Natürlich freuen wir uns, ich hoffe nur das ich bis nächstes Jahr das Geld zusammen hab.
Scheiss Wirtschaftskrise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (30. Oktober 2009)

ja, andi, komm machs nicht so spannend! was ist nun mit der steckachse an der gabel? und mit den anderen details? postmount-standard für 180er scheiben am hinterbau wäre ja auch noch was.. 
und bestellt bloss genügend rahmen; man munkelt die erste marge könnte schon ausverkauft sein, noch bevor sie im frühjahr ausgeliefert ist und probefahrten erst möglich sind...


----------



## guruW (30. Oktober 2009)

der andi scheint noch nicht wieder ganz klar zu sein von gestern abend...


----------



## bionicon (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

Wir werden vorne eine X15 Steckachse verwenden - Hinten eine X12  !
Und da ist keine Ironie: Ich will nur selber endlich eins,....

.... Die Video Premiere hat Lust zum riden gemacht (-;


Schönen Gruß 
Andi


----------



## guruW (30. Oktober 2009)

Yep, das sind doch mal wirklich gute und willkommene Nachrichten!!! 

Kleiner Insider-Tip, nerv halt den Sales Manager so lange, bist du ein Tesla von der Nullserie bekommst, klappt fast immer... 

Und stellt schon mal den VW-Bus im Hof auf, ich wollt nachher den einen Wallride-Trick vom Film ausprobieren. Yeah, yeah, NWD kickz ass, unbedingt anschauen! 

greez guru


----------



## FRbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

"Hallo Leute" hab ich das gerade richtg gelesen eine X15 Steckachse vorn..
Bitte noch mal für mich zur Klarheit, heist das dass ich meine Tauchrohreinheit meiner DA150mm gegen eine neue mit X15 austauschen kann???


----------



## FRbiker (1. November 2009)

talk to me!!


----------



## SuperS-Rider (1. November 2009)

es ist Wochenende, die Jungs müssen wohl die Premieren-Party noch verarbeiten

ich wills aber auch wissen!!!
Steckachse für alle!


----------



## FRbiker (1. November 2009)

Ich denke ja mal er nicht, weil die Steckachs sich auch unter der Tauchrohreinheit befinden müsste. Sonst würde man den Radstand verändern. (Vielleicht andere Gabelbrückenbrücke das man diesmal kombinieren kann!) Aber warten wir Andi`s Antwort ab, wenn die Party vorbei und der Kater weg ist!


----------



## collectives (2. November 2009)

Steht eigentlich schon ein Preis fürs Frameset fest? Hab nur was von 3,5k gelesen, aber das bezieht sich dann wohl für die "0" Version?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. November 2009)

collectives schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich schon ein Preis fürs Frameset fest? Hab nur was von 3,5k gelesen, aber das bezieht sich dann wohl für die "0" Version?



Warum so optimistisch? Der Preis könnte auch fürs Tesla II gelten. Schliesslich hat sich das Edison schon längst amortisiert. Da das Geld für die Entwicklung vom Tesla wieder reingeholt werden muss, wird es bestimmt nicht günstiger werden, ...


----------



## M8184 (2. November 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Das Bike in der I er Ausstattung ( Stylo, X9, Dt Swiss Naben etc. ) kostet: 3499
> DAs framekit kostet: 2299
> ...


 

Bitte sehr.


----------



## bionicon (2. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen !

Das liebe Tesla kostet 3500â¬ in der Ier Ausstattung 1
Das Framekit kostet 2400â¬. 

Und das Unterteil mit Steckachse wird es erstmal nur als komplette Einheit - 
ob spÃ¤ter eine Kombination mÃ¶glich sein wird, kann Ich Euch noch nicht zusagen. 
Aber Ihr kennt ja unsere Philosophie in solchen Dingen,.. oder ?! 


SchÃ¶nen Abend noch 
Euer Andi


----------



## bionicon (2. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen: 
Framekit wurde angepass! 
Es tut mir Leid, Mein Preis stimmt: 2400â¬

SchÃ¶nen Abend 

Andi Schmidt


----------



## M8184 (2. November 2009)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen:
> Framekit wurde angepass!
> Es tut mir Leid, Mein Preis stimmt: 2400
> 
> ...


 

Oje das wird ja immer herber


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. November 2009)

Naja, nicht schön für uns Kunden, aber in anbetracht der Tatsache das das Rahmen + Dämpfer + Gabel ist, find ich den Preis noch angemessen.

Wann wird der 2010 Katalog zum Download bereit stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ForkCrasher (4. November 2009)

@ Andi / Bionicon

Auf eurer Webseite wird das neue Tesla als "Super Allmountain" bezeichnet.

Wollt ihr damit sagen, dass das Bike eher ein Enduro ist, mit Allmountain-Eigenschaften?

Oder ist es mehr was für den Freerider, der den Berg auch hoch fahren will und das Bike auch mal für eine CC-Tagestour gebrauchen möchte?

Ich wäre dir dankbar, wenn du mir helfen würdest den (von euch gedachten) Einsatzbereich dieses netten Bikes herauszufinden.

Danke
ForkCrasher


----------



## LTS-Spinner (5. November 2009)

ForkCrasher schrieb:


> @ Andi / Bionicon
> 
> Auf eurer Webseite wird das neue Tesla als "Super Allmountain" bezeichnet.



WO? Ich kann es nicht finden?


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. November 2009)

Ich glaub das steht in dem Mountainbike Test...


----------



## staubfresser (5. November 2009)

korrekt, guckst du hier:

http://blog.bionicon.de/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/test_tesla_6002.jpg

dachte nach dem eintrag schon, die neue homepage wäre nun online  fehlanzeige. dann kam mir der test in den sinn.


----------



## ForkCrasher (5. November 2009)

Webseite Bionicon Blog: "Am Freitag kam die neue Ausgabe der MountainBIKE und mit ihr der erste Test unseres neuen Super-All-Mountain Tesla..."

Hier der Link> http://blog.bionicon.de/?p=1147

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## staubfresser (5. November 2009)

ich hake auch noch mal nach bei dieser frage. denn wenn man sich die geo-daten des supershuttles und des teslas im katalog mal anschaut, kommt schon ein wenig verwirrung auf. diese mal weggelassen, kÃ¶nnte man aufgrund der bisher hier von andi geschriebenen erklÃ¤rungen zu Â«tesla vs supershuttleÂ» vermuten, dass das supershuttle mehr richtung enduro tendiert und das tesla mehr richtung allmountain. wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r mich heissen: das supershuttle ist robuster und auch fÃ¼r Ã¶ftere bikeparkbesuche geeignet. nun haben ja aber beide rahmen dasselbe gewicht, also nix vonwegen das supershuttle ist stabiler gebaut (mehr reserven bei hÃ¤rterer gangart auf dauer) und hat dementsprechend etwas mehr auf den rippen (oder spart man beim supershuttle soviel an gewicht bei den lagern â ss eingelenker / tesla 4-gelenker â welches man in mehr material am rahmen investieren konnte?). dann hat das tesla ne 160er gabel (oder sogar mehr? dazu noch was weiter unten) und das ss hat 150mm. die geo-daten sagen dann noch, dass das oberrohr vom tesla 1cm kÃ¼rzer ist, der lenkwinkel flacher ist (im uphill 4Â°, im downhill 2Â°) und einen lÃ¤ngeren radstand hat (rund 2,5cm â also etwas weniger wendig, dafÃ¼r mehr laufruhe beim tempobolzen). dazu gesellt sich dann eine um 5mm kÃ¼rzere kettenstrebe beim tesla (gut, spÃ¼rbar wendiger wird sich das denke ich nicht auswirken) und ein um 1cm hÃ¶heres tretlager (oder hat sich hier ein druckfehler eingeschlichen? beim vorderen federweg steht in der geo-tabelle fÃ¼rs tesla nÃ¤hmlich fÃ¤lschlicherweise auch nur 70-150mm statt 80-160mm).

in meinen augen geht also das tesla rein von den daten her noch nen tick mehr richtung enduro. die bereits besprochene neue hinterbau-kinematik bringt dann dem tesla im uphill Â«allmountain-eigenschaftenÂ», um es mal so auszudrÃ¼cken, und eliminiert die stÃ¶renden effekte die mehr federweg mit sich bringen. 

und als wÃ¤ren das nicht schon genug fragen und diskussionspunkte  stolpere ich bei http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=976 noch Ã¼ber folgendes zitat: _Â«Das Tesla hat nicht nur eine komplett neue und innovative Hinterbaukinematik (...) es gibt auch eine komplett neue GABEL! *170mm Federweg* mit neuer Mehrkammer-Luftkartusche die super soft anspricht und so schnell ist, dass die neue Bionicon Gabel gar nicht mehr ohne ZugstufendÃ¤mpfungskartusche ausgeliefert wird.Â»_ stimmt das so und die tesla-gabel hat 170mm? gibt der hinterbau evtl auch noch etwas mehr federweg frei? da hatten wir doch schon mal was in der gleichen art beim supershuttle fr...  *deja-vu*

also andi, nun bist du richtig gefordert und gefragt  hau in die tasten und klÃ¤r uns bitte auf.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (5. November 2009)

:kotz:





staubfresser schrieb:


> ...denn wenn man sich die geo-daten des supershuttles und des teslas im katalog mal anschaut, kommt schon ein wenig verwirrung auf...



WOHER habt ihr das alles? Welcher Katalog? 

Das Tretlager ist noch höher als am SS? 

Danke für die vorherigen Links. Bei den Bildern wirds deutlich & ich bleib dabei, das Gusset am Sattelrohr und die Lackierung sehen- sagen wir mal freundlich- nicht gut aus, das Konzept an sich ist aber echt goil...


----------



## staubfresser (5. November 2009)

den neuen katalog gibts schon (hab ihn von der eurobike, aber bei den händlern ist er auch schon eingetrudelt), nur die neue homepage inkl katalog-download lässt noch auf sich warten..


----------



## cyclo-dude (5. November 2009)

ich war im sommer mal am tegernsee und da hatte man mir gesagt das das SS eher für die härteren sachen und die groben schläge gemacht ist.
das Tesla dann eher ein tourer ist.
macht bei den featuers sinn, bei den blanken geo daten ist das allerdings nicht ganz so einleuchtend, da hast du schon recht.


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (6. November 2009)

Vielleicht ist die Frage, ob das Tesla über/unter dem SuperShuttle angesiedelt ist, ob es eher Allmountain/Enduro oder sonst was ist, ein wenig zu eng gestellt. Wenn man die Geo-Daten anschaut + neues Kinematik Konzept, dann könnte man auch auf die Idee kommen, daß das Tesla neben dem SS funktioniert. In der gleichen Kathegorie. Vielleicht wird das Tesla ja der Urtyp einer neuen Bionicon Generation?! Nichts genaues weiß man nicht und der Rest bleibt Vermutung!? Hilft uns der Herr Schmidt aus der Patsche? *Schulterzucken*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (6. November 2009)

Das Tesla ist definitiv der Urtyp einer neuen Bionicon-Generation, hier gibt es auch bereits entsprechende Aussagen seitens Bionicon. Allerdings ist dieser Schritt auch absolut logisch und wenig überraschend, dazu scheint die neue Basis zu vielversprechend zu sein. Wir können uns sicherlich darauf freuen, dass dieses Konzept in den nächsten jahren nach "unten" und "oben" ausgebaut wird. Wahrscheinlich wird dann auch die ganze Produktlinie nach der Umstellung wieder schlüssiger, momentan ist halt ne Art Übergangsphase.

greez guru


----------



## staubfresser (6. November 2009)

stimmt, darum freu ich mich auch schon auf das kommende modell «einstein» mit 180mm v/h, der b-boxx mit der bandbreite einer 3-fach kurbel und einem gewicht um 14kg. träumen ist erlaubt, oder? 

nichtsdestotrotz wundere ich mich halt über die mehrfache aussage, das tesla gehe mehr richtung allmountain und das supershuttle gehe mehr richtung enduro (lassen wir mal aussen vor, dass die entsprechenden begriffe jeder wieder etwas anders für sich interpretiert.. ) klar bringt das tesla mit dem neuen hinterbau super uphill-eigenschaften mit sich, aber gleichzeitig (wenigstens auf dem papier) auch die bessere downhill-performance. im moment konnten ja erst sehr wenige ein tesla wirklich im gelände testen und es bleibt uns halt nur das spekulieren und zahlendrehen um die zeit rumzubringen bis es soweit ist. 

also @ alle die schon ein tesla und ein supershuttle zum vergleich fahren konnten, her mit euren erfahrungen/eindrücken/meinungen.

und dann bin ich natürlich auch immer noch auf andis antworten gespannt..


----------



## guruW (6. November 2009)

naja, ich würde aus marketing-sicht das tesla genauso eher als allmountain verkaufen, denn als enduro, da ist der markt einfach größer und attraktiver. außerdem müssen irgendwie die unterschiede in der produktpalette gewahrt bleiben.
daher halte ich auch nicht so viel von dem ganzen vorab-geschwätz, sondern warte vielmehr genauso sehnsüchtig auf konkrete erfahrungen und fahrberichte der user. schaun mer mal, wie dann die unterschiede tatsächlich ausschauen, bin selber schon sehr gespannt. aber die wartezeit bis zu den ersten serien-modellen wird noch ein paar Monate dauern, fürchte ich. also noch genug zeit für diskussionen, spekulationen und zahlendrehereien. 

greez guru


----------



## ForkCrasher (6. November 2009)

Wenn ein Hersteller 2.5 Jahre an einem neuen Produkt arbeitet, um es dann auf den Markt zu bringen, sollte man davon ausgehen können, dass der Hersteller genau weiss, für welchen Einsatzbereich dieses neue Produkt gedacht ist.

Darum erwarte ich eigentlich, dass Andi bzw. Bionicon mitteilen, für welchen Bereich sie das Tesla gedacht, entwickelt und hergestellt haben.

Es ist dann ein anderes, in welchen Bereich der Kunde das Tesla benutzt.
So ist es ja mit anderen Bikes und Fahrern auch.

Deshab warte auch ich auf eine Antwort von Bionicon.

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## staubfresser (6. November 2009)

und wir sind hier ja schliesslich «unter uns», also könnte andi schon klartext reden 

die verdrängung des supershuttles durch das tesla wurde ja schon dementiert; wenn das tesla aber die basis für neue modelle ist, stellt sich schon die frage, ob die unterschiede wie jetzt beim tesla/supershuttle eine zweigleisigkeit «berechtigen»  es also dann später eine linie der bisherigen modelle gibt und daneben die jeweiligen «zwillinge» mit dem tesla-hinterbau, oder ob die bisherigen modelle dann nicht doch nach und nach verschwinden.


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (6. November 2009)

Die Kathegorie des Tesla wird die gleiche sein wie das Supershuttle. Doch wer z.B. viel im Gebirge fährt weiß das man evtl mal länger auf der bremse hängt, weil man nicht weiß was hinter der nächsten Kurve auf einen wartet. Da zahlt sich ein Fahrwerk, das frei von Bremseinflüssen bleibt aus. Warum man wohl zögert eine genaue Kathegorie zu nennen ist nicht so schwer zu sehen. Eine Firma wie Bionicon baut seit jahren Eingelenker. Nun kommt ein neues Konzept ins Spiel. Wie kommuniziert man das richtig, ohne sich sein bestehendes Programm in Frage zu stellen. Im Endeffekt haben beide Fahrwerkskonzepte ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 

Aber ja Fork Crasher, Bionicon wird sich da wohl ne Antwort auf deine Frage überlegen müssen 

Cheers R.


----------



## M8184 (6. November 2009)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Bikepark Zulassung aus?
Gibts da seitens Bionicon was?


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (6. November 2009)

M8184 schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Bikepark Zulassung aus?
> Gibts da seitens Bionicon was?



Da weiß das Miesbacher Landratsamt evtl mehr  Nix für ungut!


----------



## M8184 (6. November 2009)

Ok nennen wir es eben Bikepark FREIGABE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (6. November 2009)

EWR, gimme five!!!


----------



## felixh. (6. November 2009)

Ich warte ja noch auf das Hardtailfeeling im Uphillmodus beim Golden Willow. Weil selbst komplett abgesenkt schaukelt es im Wiegetritt zu stark - sitzend ist es zumindest okay.


----------



## 4mate (6. November 2009)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch auf das Hardtailfeeling im Uphillmodus beim Golden Willow. Weil selbst komplett abgesenkt schaukelt es im Wiegetritt zu stark - sitzend ist es zumindest okay.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, zudem fahre ich mit relativ "weicher" Abstimmung und viel SAG.


----------



## felixh. (6. November 2009)

ich fahre auch sehr weich - da ich sonst grad mal die Haelfte vom Federweg ausnutzen kann (zu progressiv), sitzend Null Problem, aber stehend im Wiegetritt wippt es ganz ordentlich. Ausserdem taucht die Gabel beim Bremsen schon ziemlich tief weg - hier scheint fuers Tesla ja ordentlich optimiert worden zu sein...

Bionicon Prinzip ist schon super, aber die Federelemente einfach nicht so gut wie bei der Konkurrenz bisher.


----------



## EarlyWormRiders (6. November 2009)

felixh. schrieb:


> ich fahre auch sehr weich - da ich sonst grad mal die Haelfte vom Federweg ausnutzen kann (zu progressiv), sitzend Null Problem, aber stehend im Wiegetritt wippt es ganz ordentlich. Ausserdem taucht die Gabel beim Bremsen schon ziemlich tief weg - hier scheint fuers Tesla ja ordentlich optimiert worden zu sein...
> 
> Bionicon Prinzip ist schon super, aber die Federelemente einfach nicht so gut wie bei der Konkurrenz bisher.



ja das problem hat die double agent schon ein bisschen. wie schwer bist denn? also ich hatte das mit dem wegtauchen der double agent auch immer als komisch empfunden...jetzt fahr ich ironwood, da gibt es das problem nicht mehr


----------



## felixh. (6. November 2009)

65kg auf einem Groeße M - also am leichten Ende...

Mehr als 100-110mm sind einfach nicht ausnutzbar (wenn ich Sag 25% haben moechte). Geh ich auf Sag 35% gewinne ich fast effektiven Einfederweg vom Sag weg - da ich sonst einfach die letzen 3-4cm nie ausnutzen kann selbst bei harten Schlaegen. Kommt zum großen Sag dann aber auch noch 2-3cm wegtauchen beim bremsen, bleiben noch maximal 50mm Federweg uebrig - das ist dann einfach nicht mehr so toll. Effektiv entspricht die Double Agent dann mit 140mm Federweg etwa einer 100mm Gabel der Konkurrenz (Topmodelle von Fox oder Rock Shox) - mit Nachteilen auf Schotterpisten wo andere Gabeln beim bremsen noch mehr kleine Schlaege wegfedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EarlyWormRiders (6. November 2009)

felixh. schrieb:


> ich fahre auch sehr weich - da ich sonst grad mal die Haelfte vom Federweg ausnutzen kann (zu progressiv), sitzend Null Problem, aber stehend im Wiegetritt wippt es ganz ordentlich. Ausserdem taucht die Gabel beim Bremsen schon ziemlich tief weg - hier scheint fuers Tesla ja ordentlich optimiert worden zu sein...
> 
> Bionicon Prinzip ist schon super, aber die Federelemente einfach nicht so gut wie bei der Konkurrenz bisher.



also ich wiege 90 kg und wie gesagt das problem ist mir bekannt, da gibts nur eins...runter von der bremse und gas geben, dann ist alles gut...das mein ich im ernst, wenn du dir angewöhnst gezielt zu bremsen vor holprigen stellen und dann die bremse aufmachst dann funzt alles (jaja scheiß tip ) man muss sich damit arrangieren, wenn man trotzdem all die vorteile eines bionicon bikes schätzt. vielleicht musst irgendwann in eine neuere gabel von bionicon investieren...


----------



## bionicon_RND (7. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,

wir freuen uns sehr, wie eifrig hier über das neue tesla diskutiert wird. so langsam ist es aber wohl an der zeit, ein paar infos direkt aus der entwicklung auszupacken, um den andi ein wenig zu entlasten...

das tesla ist kein schnellschuss und wir haben uns natürlich sehr genau überlegt, warum und wo wir das tesla in unserer produktpalette positionieren. auch wenn es keine zweieinhalb jahre gedauert hat, hier sind auf jedenfall sehr viele wertvolle erkenntnisse aus unseren letzten 6 jahren entwicklungsarbeit eingeflossen!

bei den physikern edison und tesla gings damals um gleich- oder wechselstrom, wir stellen mit dem tesla einen viergelenker (ja richtig, schon unser zweiter;-)) neben das edison (eingelenker).

wie ihr merkt, geht es also eher um eine konkurrenz zwischen tesla und edison, auch wenn optisch der vergleich mit dem supershuttle (SS) nahe liegt. würden wir heute ein edison bauen, (AM mit vergrössertem einsatzbereich dank bionicon-system), würden wir es mit verm. ebenfalls 160mm federweg ausstatten [...] 

das SS hat bekanntlich etwas mehr federwegsreserven und besitzt dank weit vorne oben liegendem DP eine deutlich grössere REK (raderhebungskurve) und hat sich seine eigenschaften weitgehend von seinem grösseren bruder IW abgeschaut. hierzu zählen neben der grösseren REK zum leichteren überfahren grösserer hindernisse, 440er kettenstreben, DP optimierung auf mittleres bis grosses blatt (kette rechts ;-)) und mit 65° in DH ein flacher lenkwinkel, etc. und eine lineare grössengradierung mit 600er oberrohrlänge in L. 

mit dem tesla zeigen wir ein viergelenker system mit sog. zweipunktwippe. wir haben nach einiger tüftelei mit unterschiedlichsten systemen festgestellt, dass sich dieses für unser vorhaben am besten eignet, eine plattformlösung zu schaffen, um nicht nur verschiedene federwege und anlenkungen zu realisieren, sondern in ferner  zukunft evtl. auch zusätzliche funktionen zu integrieren... ausserdem schaffen wir es, wie hier bereits beschrieben, durch überstrecken des hinterbaus das fahrwerk in UH soweit zu "blockieren", das man selbst ohne PF im wiegetritt maximalen vortrieb hat. vortrieb ist das stichwort: das tesla ist von der geometrie so ausgelegt, dass der schwerpunkt durch den 20mm ST-offset (seattube offset) etwas weiter nach vorne wandert und damit gleichzeitig kurze kettenstreben ermöglicht (trotz durchgehendem sitzrohr). 

hier übrigens ein kleines update: im vergleich zu den messe prototypen haben wir noch kleine verbesserungen mit in die serie einfliessen lassen!!! so haben wir nun 425er kettenstreben für das tesla 160 (na, denkt einer mit?!) und eine korrigierte cockpithöhe und damit etwas steilere winkel (66° in DH). das unterrohr ist in richtung tretlager deutlich breiter geworden und sorgt nun für ausreichend tretlagersteifigkeit. das oberrohr ist mit 590mm in L etwas verkürzt, der radstand von 1170mm in L macht das tesla noch wendiger. für die grösse S gibts ein niedrigeres cockpit. sitzrohrdurchmesser bleibt 30.9, die kabelführung wurde komplett überarbeitet. ISCG 03, 73er Tretlager, gedichtete nadellager in der wippe, wie gehabt...

weiter im text: durch die möglichkeit, die wippe quasi beliebig zu positionieren, haben wir die möglichkeit, die kennlinie und den überstreckungsfaktor in UH ziemlich präzise und grössenunabhängig zu definieren [...] der virtuelle drehpunkt im sag ist optimiert aufs mittlere blatt bzw. bboxx/hammerschmidt. der kettenzug ist verglichen mit einem SS relativ gering (kettenlängung bei voller federwegsausnutzung nur 15mm) und sorgt für ein neutrales fahrgefühl. bremseinflüsse sind durch geschickte definition der drehpunkte quasi eliminiert. wenn wir dürften, würden wir das ganz gerne als active braking pivot bezeichnen, das ist er nämlich wirklich, aber da waren wohl andere bei der namensfindung schneller. auch die radstandsänderung hält sich im unteren bereich des federwegs in grenzen, so dass ein einfedern möglich ist, selbst wenn beide bremsen gedrückt sind. wers nicht glaubt, sollte unbedingt mal am tegernsee vorbeischaun und sich an einem der momentan leider ständig vergriffenen prototypen selbst überzeugen. (vielleicht schaffen wirs auch ein kleines video hochzuladen...) die anti-squat kinematik funktioniert bestens, spürbaren pedalrückschlag gibt es nicht, und ganz ehrlich: auch ein leichter pedalrückschlag würde uns nicht wirklich stören! und nein, wir haben keinen zusätzlichen sag-indikator, sondern einfach "a banderl am dämpfa" (einen o-ring über dem dämpferkolben)

noch eins zur tretlagerhöhe: das thema ist hier und in nachbarforen schon mehrfach diskutiert worden, deswegen werden wir nicht zuweit ausholen: die tretlagerhöhe im unbelasteten zustand lässt nur eine bedingte aussage über die tatsächliche höhe im fahrbetrieb zu (s. degressiver/progressiver hinterbau)![...] 

ihr seht, dass wir das tesla nach unserem neuestem kenntnisstand entworfen haben und letztlich liegt es an euch, zu entscheiden, ob wir es diesmal geschafft haben, unser altbewährtes edison zu toppen. das edison durchlief bereits mehrere entwicklungs- und designschleifen und ist, obwohl es das erste "bionicon" ist, nicht ohne grund immer noch eins unserer meistverkauften räder!

infos bzgl. gabel, austauschmöglichkeiten, etc. folgen

mehr dazu demnächst auf diesem kanal, 

bionicon_RND.


----------



## 4mate (7. November 2009)

WOW, BIONICON Research & Development persönlich!


----------



## ForkCrasher (7. November 2009)

Hallo bionicon_RND

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht war keine Antwort auf meine Frage erhalten zu haben. Aber da war ich wahrscheinlich auch zu ungeduldig, denn Andi hat ja noch mehr zu tun, als dieses Forum zu betreuen!

Ich bin jetzt sehr positiv überrascht von Deiner (Eurer) Antwort. Ich denke ein anderer Hersteller hätte nicht auf diese detaillierte Art und dann auch noch von den Leuten, die an der Entwicklung daran beteiligt waren, geantwortet!! Und das um 2:36 Uhr am morgen...!

Also ein dickes Lob und ein noch dickeres Dankeschön an Dich bzw. Euch!!!

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem tourentauglichen Enduro-Freerider bin, kommt das Tesla für mich wohl weniger in Frage. Das SS bin ich letztes Jahr mal für einen Tag gefahren und es hat viele Eigenschaften gehabt, die mir gefallen haben. Ein paar haben mir jedoch weniger gefallen, weswegen ich hoffte, dass Ihr bald mit einem Viergelenker kommt.

Wenn ich Deine Zeilen richtig gelesen habe, kommt ja ein weiteres Modell bald auf den Markt. Darf man denn schon wissen, wann das sein wird? Oder anders ausgedrückt, lohnt es sich für mich (und andere Interessierte) jetzt zu warten, um in der (warmen) Saison 2010 ein dann neu verfügbares Bionicon mit mehr Enduro-Freeride-Eigenschaften erwerben zu können? Bin nämlich Bike-los und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gefährt.

Nochmals besten Dank!!

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## guruW (8. November 2009)




----------



## staubfresser (9. November 2009)

wow! da hat sich doch gleich mein puls etwas beschleunigt, als ich gesehen hatte, wer uns neugierigen da geantwortet hat  vielen dank auch von meiner seite für euer engagement 
da mein technisches wissen und verständnis noch sehr dürftig sind (die neugier dafür umso grösser) und ich aber trotzdem mit den grossen mitreden möchte , nochmal ne frage zum unterschied edison, tesla und supershuttle in bezug auf die hinterbaufederung: 
beim edison und tesla liegt der hauptdrehpunkt also hinter dem tretlager, beim supershuttle vorne und etwas höher. was ergibt dann die angesprochene daraus resultierende grössere raderhebungskurve für federungsunterschiede (vorteile/nachteile)? fühlt sich dadurch (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) das supershuttle softer und das edison und tesla straffer an?


----------



## guruW (10. November 2009)

hmmm, da hat es wohl allen die sprache verschlagen angesichts der geballten fachkompetenz. 

trotzdem ein versuch der antwort an staubfresser. mit den attributen softer und straffer wird man den unterschieden sicher nicht ganz gerecht. ich denke mal, der begriff federwegsreserve trifft es ganz gut und bezieht sich nicht alleine nur auf den unterschiedlichen federweg der bikes (ist beim tesla zum ss sowieso gleich), sondern sagt auch aus, dass das ss gröbere stöße besser wegsteckt als das edison/tesla. auf flachen trails wiederum ist es etwas weniger spritzig.

der beitrag von RnD hat auch mal wieder gezeigt, dass man sich grade bei bionicon-bikes schwer tut, rein anhand der geo-daten die modelle zu beurteilen. durch die geometrie-verstellung hat man quasi eine vielzahl von unterschiedlichen fahrzuständen, die in zahlentabellen nur bedingt wiedergespiegelt werden können.

man kommt halt nicht daran vorbei, die bikes persönlich zu testen und sich selber einen eindruck zu verschaffen. aber genau das wissen sie ja auch nur zu gut am tegernsee, sonst würden sie nicht so vorbildlich für testgelegenheiten sorgen.

daher auch mal ein vorschlag an die marketing-fraktion im haus. wie wärs denn, bei verfügbarkeit der ersten serien(-nahen) teslas ein paar forums-user, bionicon-kunden und nicht-kunden auszuwählen/-losen, die einen ganzen tag bei euch das ding testen könnten. als gegenleistung muss jeder einen fahrbericht schreiben, den man dann im blog oder hier im forum posten könnte. vielleicht hilft das dem ein oder anderen interessenten eher, das tesla besser einschätzen zu können. die bike-bravos testen doch meist nur nach den standard-kriterien und der katalog ist nur bedingt aussagekräftig. ach ja, natürlich müssen die berichte vorher von euch authorisiert werden, nicht, dass es da eine zweite "causa lahm" gibt! 

greez guru


----------



## staubfresser (10. November 2009)

sobald das tesla zum testen verfügbar ist, werd ich auf jeden fall beide bikes im direkten vergleich auf die trails entführen   ich muss gestehen, dass ich bis jetzt nicht gerade viele bikes gefahren bin um nen richtigen vergleich zu haben, wie sich das eben anfühlen kann. deshalb meine einfachgestrickte frage. wie fühlt sich das denn an, wenn das ss grobe schläge besser wegsteckt bei gleichem federweg? fühlt es sich eben weicher an, so als hätte es mehr federweg?


----------



## guruW (10. November 2009)

vielleicht könnte man den unterschied so beschreiben, als ob man noch zusätzlich beim fahren ein kissen unterm a**** hätte. aber hierzu sollte sich am besten jemand äußern, der beide modelle (edison und ss) gut kennt und ausgiebig gefahren ist.

in den bike-heftln gibt es ab und zu schematische skizzen von den unterschiedlichen federwegssystemen und den daraus resultierenden raderhebungskurven, da kann man das ganze auch in der theorie anschaulich nachvollziehen. bei bionicon ist es eh (noch) recht einfach mit den eingelenkern, hier liegt der unterscheid (fast) nur in der kettenstrebenlänge begründet. aber das reicht schon aus, damit ein stoß an der hinterachse mehr oder weniger stark vorne am drehpunkt ankommt.

greez guru


----------



## ForkCrasher (10. November 2009)

Habe auf youtube ein Kurzvideo vom Tesla gefunden, welches von bioniconRND kommt.

Link: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uYBptLJHcg"]YouTube- tesla proto 1 0[/ame]

Der Text zum Video: "Test Bremseinfluss/Radstand, Einfederung mit beiden Bremsen gezogen!"

Es ist quasi zum gleichen Zeitpunkt aufs Netz gestellt worden, als bionicon_RND unsere Fragen beantwortet hat...

So long
ForkCrasher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staubfresser (11. November 2009)

guruW schrieb:


> vielleicht könnte man den unterschied so beschreiben, als ob man noch zusätzlich beim fahren ein *kissen unterm a***** hätte.



also fühlt es sich weicher an?  aber ich lass jetz mal die rumreiterei auf diesem punkt, dafür mal ein danke für deine ausführungen!
und auch ein danke an forkcrasher fürs entdecken des videos.


----------



## montageständer (22. November 2009)

hab ich schon erwähnt das ich so eins haben will ! tausche auch gerne mein golden willow


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. November 2009)

Wann kann man denn endlich mal eins proberfahren


----------



## 4mate (23. November 2009)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wann kann man denn endlich mal eins proberfahren


             #*70*


----------



## nosewheely (1. Januar 2010)

when will the tesla be in the shops?


----------



## FRbiker (1. Januar 2010)

click over you at 70
The talk is from late February / early April
happy new year


----------



## 100 Oktan (10. Januar 2010)

Habe ich da richtig gesehen, dassbeim Tesla so etwas ähnliches wie austauschbare Ausfallenden vorhanden sind? Oder was kann man da auf den Bildern erkennen?

Sieht aus als wären die Ausfaller doppelt und möglicherweise austauschbar.

Würde dann den Austausch gegen selbst gebaute Adapter zur Aufnahme einer Rohloff Nabe erleichtern.

Für mich kommt das Ding nur mit Rohloff in Frage.

Hat jemand schon fortgeschrittene Gedanken?

Oder gibt es vielleicht schon Umbaukits, so dass eine Speedhub im X12 Rahmen gefahren werden kann?


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2010)

wo hast du da was zum austauschen gesehen 

X12 und rohloff da denk ich auch schon drüber nach wird aber beim rad ausbau ne fummelei  
hinterbau etwas auseinader ziehen weil du ein loch hast keinen schlitz

naja dank der kurzarbeit muß ich nicht drüber nachdenken


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Januar 2010)

Hi,
mein SuperShuttle hat austauschbare Ausfallenden. Da wäre es doch naheliegend das beim Tesla die Gleichen verbaut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2010)

oh  du held 
du hast ein austauschbares schaltauge und keine austauschbaren ausfallenden 
himmelweiter unterschied
schau mal hier  da sind austauschbare ausfallenden dran


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Januar 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> oh  du held
> du hast ein austauschbares schaltauge und keine austauschbaren ausfallenden
> himmelweiter unterschied
> schau mal hier  da sind austauschbare ausfallenden dran




Danke für dein Lob!!
Ich kenne den Unterschied von austauschbaren Ausfallenden und einem austauschbaren Schaltauge!
Beim SuperShuttle ist ab Baujahr `09 die überarbeitete Schwinge (das Ding fürs Hinterrad) verbaut. Neben anderen Änderungen sind jetzt die Ausfallenden austauschbar!


----------



## milchkoenig (11. Januar 2010)

Seit ich im letzten Jahr meine Schwing zerstörte hab ich gleich das Upgrade aufs neue Model gemacht.

Hab noch 2 Schaltaugen fürs alte Model, wenn Jemand interesse hat einfach melden.


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2010)

bild?? beidsseitig austauschbar wenns stimmt 

weil ich find kein bild dazu bei bionicon


----------



## 100 Oktan (11. Januar 2010)

Bilder wären schön, ja.

Könnte sein, dass beim SS die gleichen Ausfallenden verbaut sind wie beim Tesla.

Lass mal sehen...


----------



## SuperS-Rider (12. Januar 2010)

Wir wollen Bilder.......
Gewichtsunterschied zu den alten Schwingen?

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (13. Januar 2010)

check this 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6306935&postcount=6


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Januar 2010)

also links  non drive seite  kannste nur unten ne platte wechseln
und nicht das ausfallende so wie ich das seh
was schade ist weil da könnt mer ja leicht auf rohloff ome ausfallende umbauen 
und rechts???

mal davon abgesehn beim tesla schaut das ganz anders aus 
zu errinerung


----------



## 100 Oktan (13. Januar 2010)

@ guruW

Danke für den Link, aber leider kan ich da nicht viel erkennen. Könnt Ihr mehr erkennen?


@ böser_Wolf

Ebenfalls Danke fürs Bild. Wenn man sich hier die Achsaufnahmen ansieht, dann könnte man mit Phantasie austauschbare Elemente in diesem Bereich erkennen.
Diese austauschbaren Elemente habe ich eben gemeint. Auf der Eurobike habe ich leider nicht genau genug hingesehen. Mist!!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. Januar 2010)

was für Phantasieverstärker nimmst du?

ne da geht LEIDER nix

evt von unten ne schlitz reingesägt und adapterhülsen
für die rohloff gedreht 

nur wer is so gestört und versuchts  
ok ich hab auch löcher in meinen 700euro hardtailrahmen gebohrt


----------



## guruW (13. Januar 2010)

beim SS ist es auch ein austauschbares Element, ist auf Foto schwer zu erkennen von außen. habe leider von der anderen seite keine Aufnahme gemacht, da müssen wir uns auf die Aussagen von denen verlassen, die diese Hinterbauversion bereits fahren.

Für das Tesla habe ich noch diese Aufnahmen von der Messe von beiden Seiten, ist aber auch schwer zu sehen, wie es genau realisiert ist.
Drive-Seite
Non-Drive-Seite
greez guru

P.S. nach genauerer Betrachtung denke ich auch eher nicht


----------



## 100 Oktan (17. Januar 2010)

Sowohl auf dem Bild von "böser_Wolf" als auch den Bildern von "guruW" kann man auf der Innenseite der Ausfallenden je einen Einsatz (schwarz) erkennen. Dazu brauche ich noch keine Phantasieverstärker. Ob man diese Einsätze allersings tauschen und durch selbstgedrehte ersetzen kann bleibt nach wie vor die Frage.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Januar 2010)

nur das du eine steckachsnabe von unten reinhebst und die achse durchsteckst 
und um die rohloff reinzubekommen mußt du den hinterbau etwas auseinader ziehen  um die achse in die runden ausfallenden zu bekommen 

schau mal hier
da siehst du das x12 system besser


----------



## 100 Oktan (17. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, ein bisschen auseinander biegen müsste man den Rahmen beim Einbau/Ausbau auch jedesmal.


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Januar 2010)

+ den bremssattel wegschrauben


----------



## 100 Oktan (17. Januar 2010)

Bremssattel wegschrauben:

Nicht wenn Du Dir eine Achsplatte ohne 10 mm Achsstummel baust.

Oder habe ich etwas übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (18. Januar 2010)

wie machst du dann die führung der nabe nur mit einem 9mmschnellspanner??


----------



## Johnny2Finger (18. Januar 2010)

moin,
kleine verständnisfrage:
ihr wollte eine rohloff in einen hinterbau quetschen, der eigentlich für eine 12mm steckachsnabe (zumeist bei X12 142mm einbaubreite) vorgesehen ist ? und geht davon aus, dass man einfach die 12mm achse weglässt und stattdessen die andere nabe reinballert, um diese dann mit einen handelsüblichen 9mm schnellspanner oder 10mm achse (135mm einbaubreite) zu besfestigen !?
sagt mir bitte bescheid, falls ich da irgendwelche gravierenden fehlannahmen gemacht haben sollte !
danke
J2F


----------



## freddy_walker (18. Januar 2010)

Die Speedhub wird es anders als mit Schraubachse oder Schnellspanner nie geben (habe schon bei Rohloff nachgefragt...), also nix mit X12...

Gruß, Frederik


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Januar 2010)

Johnny2Finger schrieb:


> moin,
> kleine verständnisfrage:
> ihr wollte eine rohloff in einen hinterbau quetschen, der eigentlich für eine 12mm steckachsnabe (zumeist bei X12 142mm einbaubreite) vorgesehen ist ? und geht davon aus, dass man einfach die 12mm achse weglässt und stattdessen die andere nabe reinballert, um diese dann mit einen handelsüblichen 9mm schnellspanner oder 10mm achse (135mm einbaubreite) zu besfestigen !?
> sagt mir bitte bescheid, falls ich da irgendwelche gravierenden fehlannahmen gemacht haben sollte !
> ...



ne passt soweit 
ist als gedankenspiel zu verstehn 
weil das tesla  wäre schon n alternative für mich aber nur mit rohloff
das das nicht so einfach ist ist klar 
allerdings meiner meinung nach mit gedrehten adaptern möglich 
die beste lösung wäre  neue druckstreben mit den passenden ausfallenden 
aber da wird die nachfrage zu klein sein?!?!

@freddy_walker  das ist klar


----------



## Johnny2Finger (18. Januar 2010)

schöne spielerei...mit gedanken und so...habe ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen können, aber danke für die aufklärungsarbeit


----------



## Lasse (18. Januar 2010)

bionicon_RND schrieb:


> hallo
> [...] der virtuelle drehpunkt im sag ist optimiert aufs mittlere blatt bzw. bboxx/hammerschmidt. bionicon_RND.



Moin, habe alles sehr interessiert gelesen und bin nur über diese Formulierung gestolpert:

ein mittleres Blatt hat in der Regel 32 oder 34 Zähne, eine Hammerschmidt 22 oder 24. Auf welchen Durchmesser ist der Drehpunkt denn jetzt optimiert?

Gruß

C


----------



## FRbiker (19. Januar 2010)

Interessante Frage ich schließ mich da gleich an, zehn Zähne sind nicht gerade wenig...  bitte mal um Erklärung


----------



## felixh. (19. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht auf die BikeBox??


----------



## 100 Oktan (24. Januar 2010)

@ böser_wolf
und
@ Johnny2Finger

Die Achsplatte hat an Stelle des 10 mm Achsstummels einen 3,5 mm langen Vorsprung mit Durchmesser 19 mm.

Auf der Antriebsseite muss eine 3,5 mm dicke Scheibe mit einem Aussendurchmesser von ebenfalls 19 mm und einem Innendurchmesser von 10 mm auf den Achsstummel gesetzt werden. Sommit ist die grobe Zentrierung gegeben.
Auch die Last kann so formschlüssig von der Nabe in den Rahmen eingeleitet werden.

Einziger Nachteil:
Syntace hat auf der rechten Seite eine Buchse im Ausfallende sitzen die zwei exzentrische Bohrungen aufweisen, so dass Spur und Sturz des Hinterrades bei Bedarf eingestellt werden können, falls der Rahmen fertigungsbedingt Ungenauigkeiten aufweist.

Mit einem Umbau auf Rohloff würde diese Option entfallen.

Bei X12 Syntace ist der Kraftfluss von der Nabe über die Achse (12mm) in den Rahmen.

Bei dem Rohloff Eigenbau ist der Kraftfluss von der Nabe auf die 3,5 mm Scheibe (19 mm) bzw. Vorsprung (19 mm) an der Achsplatte in die 19 mm Zentrierung des Rahmens.

Eine 135 mm breite Rohloff, plus 3,5 mm Scheibe rechts, plus 3,5 mm Vorsprung an der Achsplatte ergeben 142 mm Breite.
Zum Vergleich:
X12 hat 142 mm


Hier im Forum hat das schon einer gemacht. Der hat das auch sehr gut mit Bildern beschrieben. Die Erfindung ist nicht von mir. Ich gebe Euch den Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440670


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. Januar 2010)

coole sache danke 
jetzt muß ich bloß das geld für des frame kit auftreiben


----------



## Johnny2Finger (24. Januar 2010)

danke, 100 oktan, für die ausführliche und sehr aufschlußreiche erklärung !
solltest du oder irgendjemand das gedankenspiel in die tat umsetzten, dann würde ich mich über fotos und berichte sehr freuen - hört sich nach nem spannenden projekt an  
J2F


----------



## qsee (18. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wann kommt nun das Tesla in den Handel? Hat schon jemand das Serienmodell gesehen?

LG Markus


----------



## mpat (19. April 2010)

Ich bin ein Demo Modell vorletzte Woche gefahren und habe das Wunderding gleich bestellt. Laut Händler soll mein Bike diese Woche eintreffen. 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## montageständer (19. April 2010)

neid...


----------



## robby (20. April 2010)

...nur dem, der kein Supershuttle hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. April 2010)

robby schrieb:


> ...nur dem, der kein Supershuttle hat


----------



## Fireball33 (22. April 2010)

qsee schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Wann kommt nun das Tesla in den Handel? Hat schon jemand das Serienmodell gesehen?
> 
> LG Markus



 
Ja hab ich... hab einen vor 2 Tagen überholt... auf der AB.

War aber so einer http://www.teslamotors.com/ ;-)


----------



## robby (22. April 2010)

Fireball33 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich... hab einen vor 2 Tagen überholt... auf der AB.
> War aber so einer http://www.teslamotors.com/ ;-)


[Sorry, aber der Kommentar drängt sich ja schon nahezu auf!]
Ein Tesla lässt sich auf der AB nur mit *DIESEM HIER* überholen 

By the way: "Fireball33" und der Avatar? Klingt mir stark nach Kind der frühen 80er.


----------



## Fireball33 (23. April 2010)

robby schrieb:
			
		

> By the way: "Fireball33" und der Avatar? Klingt mir stark nach Kind der frühen 80er.



 So ist es


----------



## mpat (26. April 2010)

Der unaussprechliche Vulkan verzögert die Lieferung leider ein wenig weil Teile der Luftkartusche immer noch fehlen. Ich hoffe auf einen ersten Ausritt nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## sapaudia (2. Mai 2010)

Neues Video featuring Tesla...

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/11385600"]http://www.vimeo.com/11385600[/ame]


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Mai 2010)

Schönes Video, nett gemacht.

Aber ich würde in gesponserten Videos von Bionicon keine Filmsequenzen drehen, wo Bionicon-Bikes den Berg heraufgetragen werden. Schliesslich ist dass doch die Idee hinter dem System von Bionicon, dass man durch die Geometrieverstellung jeden noch so steilen Anstieg hochtreten kann. Und dieser Anstieg hat nicht gerade steil ausgesehen. Oder täusche ich mich da etwa?


----------



## sapaudia (2. Mai 2010)

_Oder täusche ich mich da etwa?_

Ja, eigentlich schon... es ist extrem steil und mit schotter







Jeder der das hochtreten kann (mit Bionicon oder anderem Bike), kaufe ich ein Bier


----------



## nosewheely (2. Mai 2010)

hi, i am going to race enduro events with my tesla. a 24/36 up front is perfect for me. will this chainguide fit? tesla has ISCG 05?

http://www.e13components.com/product_heim2.html


----------



## FRbiker (2. Mai 2010)

yes, mit der Kefü kannst du nichts verkert machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bionicon_RND (3. Mai 2010)

achtung bei der kefü bestellung! das tesla hat aktuell den iscg 03 standard (engerer lochkreis)

grüsse vom tegernsee,

bionicon_RND

 [FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## nosewheely (3. Mai 2010)

thanks bionicon! would be good to put this info on your site to avoid problems.
regards.


----------



## FRbiker (5. Mai 2010)

Ah mal gut zu wissen Danke but zum Glück hat die Heim2 BB-Mount montage


----------



## fabisworld (10. Mai 2010)

*Mein persÃ¶nlicher Tesla-Test !!!*

Am vergangenen Samstag hatte ich im Rahmen des *BIONICON Demo Day* bei Campana Radsport in Burscheid erstmals die Gelegenheit das neue Tesla live zu sehen und ausgiebige Testfahrten damit zu machen. Die dabei gewonnenen EindrÃ¼cke und Bilder mÃ¶chte ich nicht lÃ¤nger nur fÃ¼r mich behalten, sondern hier mit alle Interessierten teilen...

JÃ¶rn und RenÃ¤ von BIONICON waren so freundlich, mir ein Tesla-Testbike in M und als Vergleichsreferenzen das Edison Ltd., eine Golden Willow und ein Supershuttle FR fÃ¼r meine Fahrten zur VerfÃ¼gung zu stellen. Ich war insgesamt Ã¼ber 5 Std. mit dem Tesla und diesen Vergleichs-RÃ¤dern unterwegs und konnte mir insofern schon ein ganz gutes Bild machen. 

*Erster Eindruck / Look & Feel*

Der Rahmen des Tesla ist blitzsauber verarbeitet und macht einen sehr stabilen und wertigen Eindruck: Deutsche QualitÃ¤t zum anfassen! - BIONICON steht in dieser Hinsicht fÃ¼r mein Empfinden inzwischen lÃ¤ngst auf einem Level mit den ganz bekannten Top-Marken.
Was die Lackierung anbelangt, ist mein Urteil allerdings zweischneidig: Zwar ist das Lack-Finish wirklich perfekt und auch die gewÃ¤hlten FarbtÃ¶ne passen in sich zueinander, jedoch wirkt das ganze sehr verspielt und bisweilen fast schon etwas kitschig...
VÃ¶gel und grÃ¼ne TannenbÃ¤ume am Steuer-, Unter- und Sattelrohr erinnern mich eher an ein Malprojekt in der Grundschule als daran, dass hier ein hoch innovatives Bike der 3500,- EUR-Klasse vor mir steht!
Die Kombination aus weiÃem Hauptrahmen, giftgrÃ¼nen Tesla-Applikationen und dunkelgrÃ¼nen Motiven bzw. der komplett in dunkelgrÃ¼n lackierten Kettenstrebe lÃ¤sst bei mir unweigerlich Erinnerungen an das 2003er Modell vom Edison und den ersten Katalog in 2004 aufkommen...
NatÃ¼rlich sind Farben absolute Geschmacksache und jeder soll selber entscheiden, ob ihm das hier gezeigte Konzept zusagt. Meine Meinung: BIONICON hat mit anderen Modellen in seiner Modellpalette eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt, das knackige und frische optische (Farb-)Kombinationen mÃ¶glich sind, die auch dem Anspruch der Marke und seiner Produkte gerecht werden. Das Tesla ist zweifelsohne mutig designt aber hÃ¤tte eine schlichtere sprich hÃ¶herwertige Farbgebung verdient. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass hier im Rahmen der Modellpflege noch etwas nachgelegt wird...


*AuffÃ¤llige Details
*
Mir sind sofort die neuen Nadellager im Bereich der Viergelenkerkonstruktion etc. aufgefallen, die ja u.a. fÃ¼r ein sensibleres Ansprechverhalten sorgen sollen (dazu mehr im Fahrtest). Das Steuerrohr ist âdurchsichtigâ geworden und auch im Bereich der BrÃ¼cke(n) wurden im Vergleich zu den bekannten Modellen die bisherigen Bauelemente mindestens mit dem Ziel der Gewichtsreduktion optimiert (siehe Fotos). Die im linken Tauchrohr verbaute Zugstufe ist beim Tesla Ã¼brigens serienmÃ¤Ãig verbaut. Wenn man vom erweiterten Federweg (+10 mm auf 160 mm) absieht, sind mir ansonsten keine neuen Details an der bekannten DoubleAgent-Gabel aufgefallen. Eine Steckachse gibt es leider (noch) nicht, aber kommt - wie ich inzwischen aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen erfahren durfte - mÃ¶glicherweise nach der kommenden EuroBike...

Im Bereich des Hinterbaus war ich sehr gespannt, ob die beim Tesla ja serienmÃ¤Ãig verbauten 2,4er Schwalbe Nobby Nic`s jetzt mehr Platz zum Arbeiten haben, als das z.B. beim Golden Willow der Fall ist. Nominell sieht es so aus, als ob der Platz zwischen den einzelnen Elementen des Hinterbaus zwar ausreicht, jedoch hÃ¤tte ich mir noch etwas mehr Spielraum zwischen Reifestollen und Rahmen zu allen Seiten hin gewÃ¼nscht. Der 2010er Schwalbe Nobby Nic baut bekanntlich etwas schmaler, als z.B. noch das 2009er Modell. Wer einen Big Betty oder gar Fat Albert fÃ¼r eine Alpenquerung aufziehen mÃ¶chte, der wird vermutlich feststellen, dass es verdammt eng wird...
Daher mein Appell an BIONICON: Ein als âAll-Mountain-Enduroâ angepriesenes Bike sollte ohne EinschrÃ¤nkungen auch dem Trend zu breiten fetten Reifen genÃ¼gen kÃ¶nnen - Hier bitte auch im Rahmen der Modellpflege noch etwas mehr Spielraum schaffen...!

Die allseits bekannten Ausfallenden fÃ¼r die Aufnahme von QR-Schnellspannerachse(n) sind glÃ¼cklicherweise der neuen X12-Steckachse von SYNTACE gewichen. Die Entscheidung fÃ¼r das technisch und lizenzpolitisch sehr Ã¼berzeugende X12-Konzept zeigt in meinen Augen einmal mehr, dass bei BIONICON fÃ¤hige und innovative Entwicklung am Puls der Zeit stattfindet. Kompliment!


*FahreindrÃ¼cke*

Jetzt kommen wir endlich zum Wesentlichen , denn natÃ¼rlich geht es hier um ein Fahrrad, welches unbedingt gefahren werden mÃ¶chte und gefahren werden sollte!!! Bereits nach wenigen Metern fÃ¼hlte ich mich auf dem Tesla wohl... richtig wohl und fast schon wohnlich, denn alles passt einfach: Man hat einfach das GefÃ¼hl richtig âdrinâ im Rad zu sitzen und nicht bloÃ einfach irgendwie âdaraufâ... Dank des sehr variablen Vorbaus lassen sich Feinabstimmungen im Bereich der Lenkung bequem vornehmen.

Bei meiner ersten Testrunde ging es mir darum herauszufinden wie sich der Hinterbau bei entschlossenem âVorwÃ¤rtsfahrenâ verhÃ¤lt: Dabei zeigte sich, dass die Wippneigung des Hinterbaus schon in der Downhill-Position geringer ist als bei jedem anderen Bike der BIONICON-Modellpalette, das ich bisher gefahren bin. Am ersten steilen Berg habe ich dann das UP`N`DOWN-Feature genutzt und die Geomietrie mit Hilfe meines KÃ¶rpergewichts wÃ¤hrend der Fahrt durch Druck auf den Knopf am Lenker in die Uphill-Position verstellt. Das Ergebnis war fÃ¼r mein Empfinden sensationell: VortriebseinflÃ¼sse blieben komplett aus, der ganze Hinterbau verhielt sich so ruhig wie bei einem Hartail oder wenn man einen Lock-Out zuschaltet... unglaublich! Damit hat man wirklich die Chance, seine ganze Bein-Power nicht nur in die Pedalen, sondern auch auf den Boden zu bringen  O H N E  unnÃ¶tige Kraftverluste!
Wie ist das mÃ¶glich? - Nun ich habe es mir mal angeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen, dass in dieser Position der DÃ¤mpfer und das obere Element der Schwinge quasi in einer direkten Linie zueinander stehe. Dadurch kommt es zu einer Versteifung in diesem Bereich, die Wippbewegungen wirkungsvoll eliminiert und zwar derart Ã¼berzeugend, wie ich es bisher vergleichbar nur beim âBrainâ-System von Specialized gespÃ¼rt habe. BIONICON schafft dies allerdings hier ohne Einsatz zusÃ¤tzlicher Komponenten, die ja - wie im Fall des erwÃ¤hnten Systems von Specialized - zusÃ¤tzliches Gewicht bedeuten und regelmÃ¤Ãig aufwÃ¤ndig gewartet werden mÃ¼ssen.
Selbst im Wiegetritt oder wenn man extrem beschleunigt, spÃ¼rt man gar nicht mehr, dass es am Hinterrad Federung gibt! So habe ich mir das schon immer gewÃ¼nscht...

Gut zu wissen ist allerdings, dass trotz Hardtail-Feeling offensichtlich aber jederzeit noch genug Federweg zur VerfÃ¼gung steht, um auch bei unvorhergesehenen VerÃ¤nderungen des Untergrundes nicht aufgeschmissen zu sein: Ich habe das mehrfach provoziert, indem ich Ã¼ber grobe Wurzeln, Treppenstufen und Bordsteinkanten gefahren bin... der Hinterbau schluckte trotz Versteifung noch spÃ¼rbar die SchlÃ¤ge von unten.

Die Verstellung der Geometrie fÃ¼hlte sich fÃ¼r mich subjektiv jedoch etwas kraftaufwÃ¤ndiger an, als ich es von Edison oder auch vom Golden Willow her gewohnt bin: Es war eine deutliche Schwerpunktverlagerung meines âAllerwertestenâ hinter den Sattel und ein gleichzeitiges Ziehen am Lenker erforderlich, um das Rad zurÃ¼ck in die Downhill-Position zu bewegen. Ob dies nur ein âBugâ meines Testrads war oder wohlmÃ¶glich doch mit der neuen Gesamtkonstruktion zusammenhÃ¤ngt, konnte ich bisher noch nicht klÃ¤ren.

Beim Bergabfahren dann offenbarte mir das Tesla jedoch, dass es nicht nur zum Klettern allein taugt, sondern besonders auch bei schneller Fahrt so richtig zur HÃ¶chstform auflÃ¤uft: An diversen Stellen im Wald, wo ich mit anderen FahrrÃ¤dern in der Vergangenheit schon lieber mal die Bremsen ordentlich betÃ¤tigt habe, vermittelte mir das Tesla so viel SouverÃ¤nitÃ¤t und Spurtreue, dass es eine wahre Freude war, einfach das Tempo aufrecht zu erhalten. Dabei musste ich wirklich aufpassen, nicht Ã¼bermÃ¼tig zu werden! - Die Laufruhe des Teslas auch bei flottem Tempo und in Kurven hat mich wirklich beeindruckt. Hierbei zahlte sich bestimmt auch der relativ lange Radstand (bei M = 1150 mm) aus.

Die von mir gefahrenen Trail-Passagen machten mit dem Tesla einfach unglaublich viel SpaÃ, weil neben den bereits erwÃ¤hnten souverÃ¤nen Fahreigenschaften stets ein ehrliches Feedback Ã¼ber die Beschaffenheit des GelÃ¤ndes zu mir vordrang. DafÃ¼r mache ich auch die (steifere) X12-Steckachse am Hinterrad mit verantwortlich, welche das âFlexenâ spÃ¼rbar minimiert und mir einen direkteren Fahreindruck vermittelte.
Ich konnte das Tesla stets spielerisch und sicher auch auf engen Passagen bewegen, ohne dabei ins Schlingern zu geraten.

Bei schnellerer Schussfahrt (gefÃ¼hlte ca. 45 km/h) und provozierten Lastwechsel-Reaktion mit Schlangenlinien in allen denkbaren Varianten etc. habe ich versucht, den Grenzbereich des Tesla-Fahrwerks auszuloten. Dieser liegt fÃ¼r mein Empfinden beim Tesla so hoch, dass einem selbst bei zÃ¼gigem Downhill-Speed noch diverse Fahr- und AusweichmanÃ¶ver gelingen, die man zur Schonung seiner Knochen im Regelfall eigentlich besser vermeiden sollte...

Auch beim Edison und dem Golden Willow habe ich stets ein hohes SicherheitsgefÃ¼hl feststellen kÃ¶nnen, aber das Tesla vermittelt mir in diesem Punkt einfach noch deutlich mehr. Wo der Hinterbau beim Golden Willow sich schon ein wenig aufzuschaukeln beginnt, bleibt das Tesla noch relativ ruhig. Wenn es allerdings untenrum holprig wird, spricht der Hinterbau des Tesla feinfÃ¼hliger an, als ich das vom Edison und dem Golden Willow her kenne.
Apropos ruhig: Die rein Ã¤uÃerlichen bzw. technischen Dinge bei der Gabel habe ich weiter oben ja schon angesprochen, jedoch konnte ich beim Fahren den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die DoubleAgent nun etwas sensibler als bei den Modellen Edison und Golden Willow anspricht. Auch die bekannte Neigung zum âNickenâ beim Anbremsen in abschÃ¼ssigem Terrain scheint reduziert, wenn auch nicht vollkommen passÃ©. Der sehr flache Lenkwinkel von 65 Grad in der Downhill-Position unterstreicht die Charakteristik des Tesla als souverÃ¤nes GefÃ¤hrt fÃ¼r anspruchsvolle Touren auch in schwierigem abschÃ¼ssigem GelÃ¤nde. Gerade hier konnte mich dann auch wieder der Hinterbau Ã¼berzeugen, der noch deutlich besser mit groben Schotter und Wurzeln zurecht kam, als dies beim nervÃ¶ser ansprechenden Golden Willow in einigen Situationen der Fall ist.

Auf SprÃ¼nge und anderen Freeride-Action habe ich bewusst verzichtet, weil dies ersten nicht so mein Ding ist und zweitens der Einsatzbereich des Tesla von BIONICON ja ganz klar fÃ¼r Touren, AllMountain & Enduro beschrieben wird.


*Fazit*

Mein persÃ¶nliches Fazit fÃ¤llt angesichts der beschriebenen FahreindrÃ¼cke ausgesprochen positiv aus: *Wer ein Bike mit einem weiten Einsatzbereich sucht, das nicht nur Ã¼ber eine bisher von anderen Herstellern unerreichte Geometrieverstellung in optimierter Funktion verfÃ¼gt, sondern auch mit durchgÃ¤ngig sehr souverÃ¤nen Fahreigenschaften aufwarten kann, der sollte nicht nur einen Blick auf das Tesla von BIONICON werfen, sondern es einfach selbst fahren! Denn letztendlich kÃ¶nnen Worte nur unzureichend beschreiben, was man auf dem Tesla spÃ¼rt: FahrspaÃ bei maximaler Kontrolle!* - Wen die angesprochenen kleinen SchwÃ¤chen im Detail nicht stÃ¶ren, der hat mit dem Tesla sicherlich ein sehr wertiges und innovatives Bike fÃ¼r seine AusflÃ¼ge ins GelÃ¤nde. 


(+) tadellose VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t
(+) hochwertige Ausstattung mit soliden Komponenten
(+) konkurrenzlose innovative Geometrieverstellung
(+) ruhiger, antriebsneutraler Hinterbau mit âHardtail-Feelingâ bergauf
(+) absolut souverÃ¤ne Fahreigenschaften besonders auch bergabwÃ¤rts
(+) subjektiv hoher Grenzbereich des Fahrwerks mit erheblichen Sicherheitsreserven


(-) Lackierung / Farbkombination vermittelt keine zur Wertigkeit passende Optik
(-) Einbaubreite fÃ¼r breite / fette Reifen hinten mÃ¶glicherweise etwas zu gering
(-) Vordergabel (noch) ohne Steckachse


----------



## robby (10. Mai 2010)

Da hat sich aber jemand viel Mühe gemacht.
Falls möglich bitte Bilder noch verkleinern, ansonsten wird den Text kaum gelesen...


----------



## fabisworld (10. Mai 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand viel Mühe gemacht.
> Falls möglich bitte Bilder noch verkleinern, ansonsten wird den Text kaum gelesen...



Die Fotos sind schon verkleinert...  Man sollte ja auch noch was erkennen können. Und überhaupt: Wieso sollte der Text denn nicht gelesen werden?


----------



## 4mate (10. Mai 2010)

robby schrieb:


> Falls möglich bitte Bilder noch verkleinern, ansonsten wird den Text  kaum gelesen...



Stimmt gar nicht! 
Diesen exzellenten Beitrag habe ich vom ersten bis zum letzten Buchstaben gelesen!
Die Bilder sind okay so, Thumbnails anklicken ist ätzend...

Mir persönlich gefällt die Farbgebung und das Design ausgesprochen gut - habe ich doch ein Faible für Grün!


----------



## prodigy (10. Mai 2010)

das Teil mag ja noch so toll fahren, aber die Optik, bzw. die Lackierung ist ja noch schlimmer wie bei den Messemodellen 

Und diese überlange Liteville-gedächtnis Sattelstütze macht´s auch nicht gerade hübscher..

Aber klar, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, bzw. über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten


----------



## felixh. (10. Mai 2010)

Naja, da ist deutlich mehr Platz beim Reifen (etwa 2-3 mal soviel) wie beim alten Golden Willow mit 2,25er Nobby Nics. Es gibt kaum etwas was mich mehr aergert beim Golden Willow wie der fehlende Platz fuer die Reifen (okay etwa gleich mit dem abtauchen der Gabel...)

Danke fuer den Beitrag. Wenn ich nur das Geld uebrig haette, waere das Tesla schon meins.....

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe am Tesla ist auch, warum die SX44 als Felge, die hat ja nur 20mm. Notubes ZTR Flow waeren passender. Generell sind die Felgen bei Bionicon sehr auf der schmalen Seite. Aber es passt halt zur "fehlenden" Reifenfreiheit. Die Entwickler scheinen einfach auf eher schmale Pneu zu setzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeBroglie (10. Mai 2010)

fabisworld schrieb:


> *Mein persönlicher Tesla-Test !!!*
> 
> Am vergangenen Samstag hatte ich im Rahmen des *BIONICON Demo Day* bei Campana Radsport in Burscheid erstmals die Gelegenheit das neue Tesla live zu sehen und ausgiebige Testfahrten damit zu machen. Die dabei gewonnenen Eindrücke und Bilder möchte ich nicht länger nur für mich behalten, sondern hier mit alle Interessierten teilen...
> 
> ...



Danke für den guten Bericht! 
Könntest Du noch auf einen für mich wichtigen Aspekt eingehen, nämlich dem Vergleich von Supershuttle (FR) und Tesla?

Gruß,
DB


----------



## robby (10. Mai 2010)

fabisworld schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind schon verkleinert...  Man sollte ja auch noch was erkennen können. Und überhaupt: Wieso sollte der Text denn nicht gelesen werden?





4mate schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind okay so, Thumbnails anklicken ist ätzend...


Ist alles eine Frage der Bildschirmauflösung.
27% aller User verwenden immernoch die Standard Auflösung 1024x768, 
da sind gepostete Bilder von 1026 Pixel eindeutig zu groß und verursachen 
einen seitlichen Scrollbalken. Wer jedoch mit Notebook-Auflösung 1280x800 
im Netz bewegt (20% aller User), für den sind die Bilder kein Problem.
Es müssen ja nicht zwingend Thumbnails sein, Bilder mit 800 Pixel tuns
ebenso (schließlich will man sich die Bilder ja nur anschauen und keine 
Poster davon entwickeln lassen ).

Sollte nur eine Anregung sein, also nix für ungut.


----------



## FRbiker (10. Mai 2010)

Oh ja da klink ich mich ein.. In wie fern reicht das Tesla dem SS-FR das Wasser, vergleich Fahrgefühl? (das Tesla kein Freerider ist is klar)...
Und ein guter Bericht und top Bilder.. Danke!!


----------



## fabisworld (10. Mai 2010)

Leider kenne ich das spezifische Fahrgefühl mit dem Supershuttle FR nicht so gut, da ich es selber nur sehr selten gefahren bin...
Im Rahmen meines Tests am Samstag bin ich mal 15 Min. mit eine SS FR in der Rahmengröße XL unterwegs gewesen... aber ich kam mit der Geometrie subjektiv nicht so zu recht und insofern haben die dabei gewonnenen Eindrücke keinerlei Vergleichs-Relevanz. Tut mir leid für alles, die sich an dieser Stelle eine dezidiertere Aussage erhofft haben...


----------



## flatrider (11. Mai 2010)

Sehr schöner Bericht 
Kann dem ganzen auch zustimmen, konnte das Tesla auf dem Demoday auch eine Stunde testen und war sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt noch ein neues Ironwood mit dem gleichen Hinterbau und ich bin im Himmel


----------



## bioniconNRW (11. Mai 2010)

Bonicon Gemeinde,

eine Anmerkung von uns (Renä+Jörn)

Der "Tester" Fabian ist ein zwei Meter Mann, von daher auch die Stütze 1,50m draussen  !!!!

Merci für die Bilder Fabian....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Wochenende auch mal kurz mit dem Tesla, Edison und ironwood unterwegs gewesen.

Das Tesla hat mir eigentlich soweit ganz gut gefallen. Man sitzt recht angenehm drauf. Vom handling her usw. fand ich es auch sehr angenehm.
Das überstrecken des Hinterbaus fand ich auch überraschend gut. Man denkt danach wirklich man sitzt auf einem HT 
Für mich hat das Bike vom Gefühl her den besten Allround Karakter gehabt.
Berg auf gut zu fahren. Berg runter auch.
Dennoch muss ich sagen das sich vom Gefühl her der Hinterbau etwas "träge" angefühlt hat. 
Was ich auch hatte war das die Geometrieverstellung zäher war als bei den anderen Bionicons.

Vom Fahrgefühl würde ich die ganzen Bikes so einordnen.

Edison - Allmountain. War leicht zu fahren und auch sehr angenehm. Etwas nervöser beim Bergabfahren als die anderen.
Tesla - Allmountain. War eigentlich bei allem besser als das Edison 
SuperShuttle - Enduro. Man kommt damit gut den Berg hoch. Aber noch besser wieder runter. Alles aber ehr Abfahrtsorientiert.
IronWood - wenn man unbedingt will kann man noch Berg hoch fahren. Aber leicht ist was andres. Berg runter ist dementsprechend alles drin.

@FRbiker
Ich hab zwar selber nur das normale SS aber im Verhältnis zum Tesla hab ich das gefühl gehabt dass das Tesla 50/50 ausgelegt ist und das SS 35/65.


----------



## guruW (12. Mai 2010)

@fabisworld
toller bericht! sehr anschaulich und informativ, mit der nötigen objektivität, aber trotzdem merkt man deutlich, welchen spass du gehabt hast. wahrscheinlich steht dein telefon nicht mehr still aufgrund der ganzen anfragen der bikebravo-redakteure! 

leider muss ich dir bzgl. dem design recht geben und sogar noch eine schippe drauf legen. vor allem deshalb, weil hier bislang bei bionicon alles soweit gepasst hat. hat mir persönlich der erste entwurf auch nicht wirklich gefallen, so sind beim (voraussichtlichen) serienmodell noch einige sünden dazugekommen. gutes design hat für mich etwas mit einem klaren konzept zu tun (abseit des persönlichen geschmackes). beim tesla jedoch fühle ich mich mehr an das werk eines designschülers oder an ein schnäppchenangebot eines discounters erinnert, so viele unterschiedliche logos, ideen, wapperl, wie auch immer, sind hier auf dem rahmen zu finden.

nicht missverstehen, einige gute oder zumindest interessante ideen wurden umgesetzt, beispielsweise der farbübergang von förstergrün zu weiss, der mit seinen fichten an eine oberbayrische version des rocky mountain ahornblattdesigns erinnert. auch die wiederverwendung des mehrfarbigen und vollflächigen bionicon-schriftzuges spricht für ein neues selbstbewußtsein der marke. der tesla-schriftzug ist geschmacksfrage, aber solo zumindest vertretbar. nur all das zusammen auf einem rahmen passt halt irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen, das ist gefühltes chaos fürs auge. bionicon, das könnt ihr deutlich besser!!! 

vielleicht gibt es ja auch hier später mal die möglichkeit des custom-designs, ich würde jedenfalls sofort davon gebrauch machen!

mir ist außerdem eine seitlich im oberrohr (kurz vor dem sattelrohr) integrierte kabelführung aufgefallen, die noch jungfräulich ist (vorletztes bild). sollte dies die vorbereitung für eine ab werk angebotene vario-sattelstütze sein? oder hat jemand bessere erklärungen?

und zur freude aller tourenfahrer gibt es definitiv eine befestigungsmöglichkeit für flaschenhalter. ein sehr kleines detail, aber für viele von großer bedeutung. 

ist ja nicht so, dass alles schlecht ist! 

greez guru


----------



## fabisworld (12. Mai 2010)

*@guruW*: Danke für diese sehr bedachten aber klaren Worte zum Thema "Tesla-Design" - Du hast sehr treffend ausformuliert, was ich in abgeschwächter Form auch bereits bemängelt habe: Die Summe und die Art der Design-Elemente sind definitiv etwas zu viel des Guten! Hier geht es ja nicht bloß um _eine_ Farbgebung bzw. Geschmacks- oder Stilfragen, sondern um ein *visuelles Gesamtkonzept*, welches _insgesamt_ auf Grund seiner exponierten Stil-Elemente und seiner Farbkomposition potentielle Käufer zumindest polarisieren, wenn nicht sogar (so wie mich  ) abschrecken dürfte... 

Das hat das BIONICON Tesla aber auf Grund seiner sonstigen Eigenschaften wirklich nicht verdient!

Das Vorhandensein einer Vorbereitung für den Seilzug einer *optionalen Vario-Stütze* kann ich bestätigen, jedoch möchte ich - da ich explizit bei BIONICOn nachgefragt habe - hier niemandem falsche Hoffnungen machen: Vor der Euro-Bike 2010 tut sich diesbezüglich offiziell gar nichts! Alles was danach möglicherweise kommt ist reine Spekulation...
Aber immerhin könnte man so eine Vario-Stütze bereits jetzt schon ohne Kabelbinder-Gefummel an dieser Stelle fixieren... und das ist toll! 

Auch toll ist die Anbringungsmöglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter im direkten Zugriff auf dem Oberrohr!


----------



## hipster (13. Mai 2010)

OK. Das Design haut mich auch nicht gerade um. Ist bei mir aber absolut sekundär. Bei einem Bike dieser Güteklasse führen andere Faktoren zum Kauf. Abgesehen davon sollte das Design nur unmittelbar nach dem Kauf vom Shop nach Hause sichtbar sein. Danach wird es sofort mit der persönlichen 'Trailnote' überdeckt (vor allem bei diesem ***wetter)

lG
hip


----------



## slash-sash (13. Mai 2010)

tja, wie gut, das man über geschmack nicht streiten kann. ich finde das tesla sher geil im design. ich finde das ss in braun, obwohl das braun echt schön ist, genau so, zum :kotz: ! wobei das rahmendesign auch eher zu wünschen übrig lässt. aber form follows funktion! 
wie dem auch sei: das tesla finde ich cool!
auch ich durfte das tesla am gardasee fahren und kein weder etwas dementieren, noch hinzufügen, was fabisworld uns eindrücklich beschrieben hat. ich habe es in "s" gefahren und bin 1,78 m groß (klein) perfekt.leider hatte ich im downhill das gefühl, daß ich mehr reserven brauchen könnte und ich ganz schön tief bin an der front! und siehe da: unten angekommen habe ich feststellen müßen, daß die gabel gar nicht mehr ganz rausfahrbar war. leider ein ventildefekt. schade! aber ich werde es definitiv noch mal testen.
ein punkt ist mir jedoch noch negativ aufgefallen: der lenker ist zu schmal.
aber ansonsten ist es für mich DIE ALLZWECKWAFFE bzw. DAS ÜBERBIKE.
meine meinung (incl. lackierung )


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2010)

Um das Erwähnte positive, dem ich weitestgehend zustimme, aus meiner Sicht noch zu ergänzen:
- Lenker für meinen Geschmack zu schmal, serienmäßige Bereifung wird dem Fahrwerk nicht gerecht, ich fand den NobbyNic unangenehm schmierig. Je nach Einsatzzweck aber auch kein Problem.
- Bei voll abgesenkter Gabel und gesperrtem Dämpfer gabs bei dem Testbike (dürfte das selbe gewesen sein dass fabisworld auch gefahren ist) ein unangenehm starkes, ungedämpftes "ausfedern". Das war mit Plattformpedalen und hoher Trittfrequenz sowie halt bei Schlaglöchern etc recht unangenehm. Letztendlich aber nicht weiter schlimm, da man wohl praktisch selten/nie abgesenkt und mit gelocktem Dämpfer fährt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## guruW (17. Mai 2010)

mittlerweile konnte ich im rahmen der hausmesse zweimal das tesla ausgiebig testen (holzalm, hirschberg, neureuth) und muss anerkennen, die hohen erwartungen haben sich mehr als erfüllt! 

kompliment an bionicon, hier wurde ein aussergewöhnliches bike auf die räder gestellt. man fühlt sich beim ersten draufsitzen sofort pudelwohl und dieser eindruck bestätigt sich von meter zu meter. 

da fabisworld bereits alles im detail beschrieben hat (sein bericht liegt sogar bei bionicon aus zum nachlesen!), nur noch ein paar persönliche anmerkungen von mir, auch besonders aus sicht eines supershuttlers.

das neue fahrwerk funktioniert sensationell, in uphillstellung beim hochkurbeln bleibt der hinterbau absolut ruhig, der vortrieb ist angenehm spürbar. jan hatte die dämpferverstellung erwähnt, aber genaugenommen wird diese komplett überflüssig, man kann jederzeit "offen" fahren, den rest erledigt das bionicon-system automatisch. das bike ist sehr agil und wendig auf dem trail, gleichzeitig aber auch laufruhig bei schnellen abfahrten.

das supershuttle (und umso mehr das fr) kann hier nur punkten beim downhill auf ruppigen pisten. durch den weicheren hinterbau und die etwas andere geometrie bügelt man leichter irgendwo drüber ohne sich grossartig gedanken machen zu müssen. beim tesla sollte man sich also wieder vorher überlegen, welche linie man fährt. 

alles in allem ist das tesla ein all-mountain mit einem riesigen einsatzbereich. wenn man den preis außer acht lässt, ersetzt es in meinen augen die komplette fully bionicon-palette (bis auf das ironwood oder ss fr), auch wenn man das in weissach sicher nicht so gerne hört. allenfalls marathonisti (mit dem gw sc) oder endouristi (mit dem ss), die in entsprechenden grenzbereichen unterwegs sind, haben noch eigene argumente.

vor zwei jahren hätte ich aus damaliger sicht wahrscheinlich zum tesla gegriffen, wenn es damals bereits verfügbar gewesen wäre. allerdings ist mir mein ss mittlerweile so sehr ans herz gewachsen, dass ich momentan schwerlich tauschen würde. es macht runter einfach zuviel spass. aber so als zweitbike...

die hier geäußerten bedenken hinsichtlich der lenkerbreite oder der reifen halte ich für sekundär, das kann man eh alles nach eigenen vorlieben austauschen. aber nach wie vor sollte natürlich jeder selber testen, ich kann nur sagen, es lohnt sich!!!

greez guru 

p.s.: ob man die 10cm mehr an der gabel wirklich "spürt", sei dahingestellt. positiv ist auf alle fälle das deutlich verbesserte "eintauchen" bei hohen stufen. die bauhöhe bleibt erstaunlicherweise unverändert zur 150er version. die jungs vom hq haben sie testweise auch schon in dem ein oder anderen ss verbaut ohne probleme. und so ganz nebenbei haben sie alleine das gewicht der zugstufenkartusche um über 100gr reduziert (mehr als ein viertel), bei anderen herstellern gäbe es darüber zweiseitige presseerklärungen.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2010)

das mit der Reifenbreite ist absolutes MUSS! in meinen Augen.
2.4er MÜSSEN einfach in ein AM passen. Und das ohne schleifende/schlagende Steine, die bei Schlamm oder Kies am Rahmen klopfen...


----------



## guruW (17. Mai 2010)

da gebe ich dir recht, aber dürfte beim tesla auch kein problem sein. habe allerdings versäumt zu schauen, welche reifenbreite bei den testrädern verbaut war. zumindest gab es keinerlei probleme und schlamm gab es wirklich reichlich am samstag! 

vielleicht kann renä uns kurz berichten, wie es genau mit den reifenbreiten beim tesla ausschaut?

greez guru


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2010)

also ich reiße grade meine 2.4er FA 2009 runter.
Werde wohl aber die 2.25er 2010 montieren müssen.
Bei mir bleiben ständig Steine hängen, und da ich das nicht hören kann, muß ich anhalten oder, wenn es das Gelände zuläßt, während der Fahrt mit dem Fuß abstreifen.

Das nervt. Und ich montiere die 2.25er nur mit absolutem Widerwillen.
Die 2.4er und meine ZTR-Flow harmonieren super.

Und: Das ist das einzige, was mich an meinem SS richtig stört. Sonst bin ich zu 100% zufrieden  

Hat Bionicon nicht zufällig ein schönes, breites Hinterteil zu verschenken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (17. Mai 2010)

ok, supershuttle ist was andres. ich hatte mit meinem 2,35 fa schon dauernd schrammen, brauche jetzt was neues und den 2,4er kann ich wohl endgültig vergessen. 2,25 widerstrebt mir etwas, insoweit bin ich noch etwas planlos.
bionicon macht den betroffenen kunden zwar ein gutes angebot bzgl. umrüstung auf den neuen breiteren hinterbau, aber statt eines reifens gleich das halbe fahrrad zu wechseln halte ich dann doch für etwas übertrieben.  

greez guru


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Mai 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Das nervt. Und ich montiere die 2.25er nur mit absolutem Widerwillen.
> Die 2.4er und meine ZTR-Flow harmonieren super.



Einfach mal Maxxis Reifen versuchen. Die sind nicht so breit


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Einfach mal Maxxis Reifen versuchen. Die sind nicht so breit



ich will doch aber brrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2010)

Guck dir mal den 2.25er Maxxis Ardent an. (Deutlich) angenehmer als der Albert was den Grip angeht, gerade wenns um die Kurve geht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tomtomtom333 (18. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Guck dir mal den 2.25er Maxxis Ardent an. (Deutlich) angenehmer als der Albert was den Grip angeht, gerade wenns um die Kurve geht.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Komme gerade  von 4 Tagen Monte Grappa (feucht!) und Specialized CHUNDER SX 2,3 vorne und hinten - mehr Grip und Pannensicherheit geht nicht (70 kg und ca. 1,2 bar)! , und das bei ca. 870 g Fahre ein Golden Willow und hatte nie Platzprobleme. Rollwiderstand ist natürlich nicht der geringste.

CU, Tom


----------



## jan84 (18. Mai 2010)

Sollte der Chunder ne Weiche Gummimischung haben wird der aber deutlich schlechter als Ardent (60a) oder der Albert rollen. Hat er nen normal hartes Gummi geht mehr Grip .


----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2010)

Also Rollwiderstand darf nicht größer als der FA sein, da ich auch mal 100km reiße...für mehr hab ich mein Racefully.

Aber das ist hier best. der falsche Fred....mit dem FA bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Rollt noch gut, ist berechenbar, dank tubeless noch nie Plattfuß, trotz mm-dicker Dornen (hehe), und hält ewig (Waldautobahnen/Kies/Trails).

Werde wohl den 2.25er FA wieder nehmen.....der Ardent rollt anscheinend schlechter.


----------



## tomtomtom333 (18. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Sollte der Chunder ne Weiche Gummimischung haben wird der aber deutlich schlechter als Ardent (60a) oder der Albert rollen. Hat er nen normal hartes Gummi geht mehr Grip .



Hat ne 45/50er Mischung und rollt wirklich ... Aber wir sind hier ja im TESLA-forum und wollen doch maximalen Spass (bergab)?!


----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2010)

auch bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (18. Mai 2010)

spaß hin, spaß her. auf jeden fall ist es eine frechheit, so etwas überhaupt anzubieten; ein ganz klarer ingineursfehler. schließlich schickst du ja auch keinen porschefahrer mit 195ern auf die straße. bei all der inovation, die bionicon an den tag legt ist das nen hohn in meinen augen.
und da das ganze ja ein bioniconübergreifendes problem ist, finde ich es auch nicht schlimm, das im tesla-forum zu diskutieren.
hauptsache das problem ist beim tesla behoben. denn wie schon gesagt: das teil ist der hammer


----------



## nosewheely (19. Mai 2010)

Passt muddy mary 2.35 drein?


----------



## nosewheely (19. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647073

heute angekommen und variostutze montiert. jetzt noch kettenfuhrung und andere reifen und dann RACE!!!


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (19. Mai 2010)

mehr bilder bitte


----------



## bionicon_RND (22. Mai 2010)

hallo,

kurz zur reifenbreite:

nobby nic passt in 2.4 (wird standardmässig verbaut), 
fat albert 2.4 (baut etwas breiter)
big betty 2.4 

maxxis minion dh (40a und 60a) in 2.5

etc.

ja, ihr habt recht, es ist nicht übermässig platz für noch breitere schlappen, wichtig war uns ein kompakter hinterbau mit möglichst kurzen kettenstreben...

... und nein, es ist nicht richtig, dass die entwickler lieber schmale reifen fahren 

vielleicht gibts ja beim "einstein 180" etwas mehr platz?!

mehr dazu bald hier auf diesem kanal...

bionicon_RND


----------



## fabisworld (22. Mai 2010)

Danke für diese "hochoffizielle" Bestätigung in Sachen *Reifenbreite*... welche aber an den schon jetzt sichtbaren Fakten (siehe u.a. meine Bilder weiter oben) wohl nix ändert: Beim 2.4er NN sind nach meinem Eindruck grade mal 2-3 mm seitlich Platz zu den Elementen der oberen Schwingen-Teile 

Ein 2.4er FA baut - wie wir alle wissen - nicht unbedingt schmaler 

Natürlich verstehe ich vom Konstruieren im Vergleich zur Abteilung RND  nun wirklich gar nichts, aber es erscheint mir nur schwer vorstellbar, dass etwas mehr Spielraum für breite Reifen im Hinterbau die *Länge der Kettenstrebe* so nachhaltig negatv beeinflusst hätte...

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass hier - ähnlich wie beim GW und SS in 2009 bereits geschehen  - im Rahmen der Modellpflege sinnvoll durch *Verbreiterung des Hinterbaus insgesamt* nachgebessert wird...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabisworld (22. Mai 2010)

bionicon_RND schrieb:


> hallo,
> vielleicht gibts ja beim "einstein 180" etwas mehr platz?!
> 
> mehr dazu bald hier auf diesem kanal...
> ...



Oh wie gemein   Wenn das eine Anspielung auf ein neues Projekt sein soll, dann bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige hier, der bereits JETZT  etwas darüber erfahren möchte....


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin heute auch in den Genuss gekommen das Tesla und SS bei herlichem sonnenschein probezufahren.
Das SS war gut aber das Tesla hat mich restlos überzeugt. Ich fahr gerne auch mal bergauf und da ist das bike für den Federweg echt der Hammer. Und bergab reichen mir die Federwegsreserven zur zeit vollkommen.
Zum Thema Reifenbreite beim Tesla: mit 2.4er Nobbies waren links und rechts mindestens noch 3mm Platz. Der Fotowinkel ist etwas ungünstig gewählt.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Mai 2010)

3mm sind mind. 2 zu wenig!


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Mai 2010)

Seh ich auch so. Aber ich bin hier mal still hab ja mehr Probleme mit der Kette als mit d Hinterbau...


----------



## nosewheely (5. Juni 2010)

I've put a ethirteen heim2 chainguide on my tesla. The BB mount system. I had to file the guide cause otherwise the chainstays touches the backplate. Will a blackspire stinger icgs wich I can screw on the tabs fit?http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5947/263221/0/0


----------



## nosewheely (6. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/664736


----------



## criso (10. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hatte heute bei spitzenwetter mit einer bekannten die gelegenheit das tesla zu testen- echt geiles teil- läuft bergauf wirklich klasse ( nahezu kein wippen, auch recht ruhig im wiegetritt!)und doch deutlich besser als mein ss ( und davor das edison), die steileren winkel machen sich wirklich bemerkbar! bergab sehr angenehm, net ganz so radikal wie des ss, aber deutlich wendiger- erinnert mich stark an mein altes edison! ein echt tolles bike, und der erste 4gelenker der mich überzeugt hat!! und auch optisch besser als es auf bildern wirkt.  

was mich störte.: - bremsen recht schwächlich( formula the one) , bin da aber vielleicht etwas verwöhnt von meinen avid codes- geb ich zu..

reifen: nobby nic- bin den noch nie gefahren, kam mir recht rutschig vor- trotz nur 2,5 bar mit schlauch. aber fahre auch schon länger ust tubeless mit 1,5bar- kann wohl daher kommen.  

Fazit.: würd ich sofort kaufen- wenns nur net so teuer wär..  eloxierung sollte bei dem preis aber auch drin sein, finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## Helltone (11. Juni 2010)

criso schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> was mich störte.: - bremsen recht schwächlich( formula the one) , bin da aber vielleicht etwas verwöhnt von meinen avid codes- geb ich zu..



Die The One bremst eigentlich wie Sau und ist eine der leistungsstärksten Bremsen auf dem Markt. Vielleicht waren die Bremsen nicht gut eingestellt. Am WE bin ich in Willingen. Da kann man sicherlich das Tesla mal Live begutachten.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juni 2010)

er meinte vielleicht, daß die Formula ORO verbaut ist, und nicht die The One....????

Sonst würde es mich auch wundern....daß die ORO der letzte Rotz ist, steht sowieso außer Frage....


----------



## hipster (11. Juni 2010)

Helltone schrieb:


> Die The One bremst eigentlich wie Sau und ist eine der leistungsstärksten Bremsen auf dem Markt. Vielleicht waren die Bremsen nicht gut eingestellt. Am WE bin ich in Willingen. Da kann man sicherlich das Tesla mal Live begutachten.


 


damage0099 schrieb:


> er meinte vielleicht, daß die Formula ORO verbaut ist, und nicht die The One....????
> 
> Sonst würde es mich auch wundern....daß die ORO der letzte Rotz ist, steht sowieso außer Frage....


 
Entweder oder. Die ONE hat ein paar/wenige Unzulänglichkeiten. Bremskraft gehört aber definitiv nicht dazu... denn das erledigt die ONE absolut hammermässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guruW (11. Juni 2010)

tesla ist definitiv mit der ONE ausgerüstet, auch die ganzen testradln. kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es hier probleme mit der bremskraft gibt. ich musste mich erst daran gewöhnen bei meinen testfahrten, im vergleich zur k24 ein riesen unterschied. mich hätte es fast abgeworfen. 

greez guru


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juni 2010)

na dann stimmte was nicht damit....ohje, du fährst noch die ORO?...armer Kerl! => Eine Runde Mitleid.


----------



## guruW (11. Juni 2010)

danke, danke. ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch schon schwer am überlegen wegen wechsel, habe mich nur noch nicht entschieden. zufriedenheit schaut anders aus! allerdings fehlen mir jegliche persönliche erfahrungen mit anderen marken/bremsen.

greez guru


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juni 2010)

ja, da hast die Qual der Wahl.
Da ich kein Leichtgewicht bin, hab ich mir die Code zugelegt (203/203).
Hinten auch 203, da ich (damals mit Rucksack und notgedrungenem hinten-bremsen, weil rutschig + sausteil) einfach diese Reserve möchte.
Sie ist eine absolute 2-Finger-Bremse. Auch das Hinterradversetzen erleichtert sie doch enorm.
Kein Druckpunkt-wandern, absolut kein Problem damit, ohne jede Wartung....

Andere sind sicher gleich gut, aber die ORO....nein, das ging garnicht.
Die Abfahrt damals mit der ORO mußte ich ca. 15x unterbrechen, und die Bremse kochte + quietschte + Bremswirkung ging oft gegen NULL....da ging mir vllt. die Fluppe, wie selten!
Selbe Abfahrt mit der Code zauberte mir die pure Verwunderung und ein zufriedenes Lächeln ins Gesicht.
Auch wenn sie schwer ist.....am Enduro nur noch Bremspower pur!

Nach schon knapp 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf war die ORO nimmer am Bike.....


----------



## guruW (11. Juni 2010)

danke für den tipp! 

deine probleme mit der ORO kenn ich nur zu gut, sind bei mir fast identisch. auch wenn ich mit ca. 75 kg sicher weniger habe, allerdings fahre ich auch "nur" 180/180 (was normalerweise reichen sollte).

greez guru

p.s. bei richtig langen, schnellen abfahrten kann man gar nicht so oft anhalten, wie es nötig wäre. sollte mal ein eisspray mitnehmen.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juni 2010)

WD40 reicht


----------



## criso (12. Juni 2010)

tesla ist definitiv mit der ONE  ausgerüstet, auch die ganzen testradln. kann mir auch nicht vorstellen,  dass es hier probleme mit der bremskraft gibt. ich musste mich erst  daran gewöhnen bei meinen testfahrten, im vergleich zur k24 ein riesen  unterschied. mich hätte es fast abgeworfen. 

greetz guru


hmm.. ok klar schon möglich dass die beläge noch net scharf waren. war jedenfalls mein eindruck von der one- was mir grad noch kommt und ohne jetzt die one schlecht machen zu wollen, war das die hebel klapperten und quietschten, fast schlimmer als früher meine k18 am edison.    

Übrigens, meine bekannte die ich dabei hatte saß dabei nicht nur zum ersten mal auf einem fully, sondern das erste mal auf einem mtb überhaupt!!- sind dann von Bionicon/rottach hoch zur schwarzen tenn, hatte so meine bedenken da die klamm runterzufahren, noch dazu hatte sie ein gerade erst aufgebautes brandneues tesla in m bekommen.. sie wollte es probieren- ich erklärte ihr kurz worauf sie achten soll- und sie fuhr nahezu komplett!! runter!  
war echt beeindruckt von dem mädel! und vom tesla!   sie meinte dann nur " ja normale forstwege wären ja auch auf dauer etwas langweilig oder?.."   Jaaah  
wieder in rottach angekommen, arne und bernie standen grade draußen, meinten nur grinsend dass es wohl am radl gelegen haben muss

grüßle


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juni 2010)

hehe


----------



## häri__ (14. Juni 2010)

fackel nicht lang rum, reiß dir die dame auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montageständer (14. Juni 2010)

häri schrieb:


> fackel nicht lang rum, reiß dir die dame auf.



 ... das jedenfalls würde ich versuchen



> sie meinte dann nur " ja normale forstwege wären ja auch auf dauer etwas langweilig oder?.." Jaaah


das sagt doch eigentlich alles so nen mädel muss man sich sichern


----------



## criso (14. Juni 2010)

ihr habt völlig recht!!!                                                              aber genau da liegt der pferdefuß.. sie wird bald nen australien-trip machen- für ein jahr oder so 

wie kommt man nur auf son mist?  für des geld könnt se sich auch n tesla holen und mit mir in urlaub fahrn   da würd von ihrem budget sogar noch was über bleiben..


----------



## häri__ (15. Juni 2010)

criso schrieb:


> sie meinte dann nur " ja normale forstwege wären ja auch auf dauer etwas langweilig oder?.."



Ein Schelm, wer hier auf andere wichtige Bereiche des täglichen Lebens schließt.


----------



## guruW (15. Juni 2010)

...ich weiss gar ned, was du damit meinst. 

greez guru


----------



## criso (18. Juni 2010)

häri schrieb:


> ein schelm, wer hier auf andere wichtige bereiche d
> es täglichen lebens schließt.


          :d


----------



## Woife (1. Juli 2010)

Hi Bionicon Fans,

bin gerade frisch aufgestiegen nach sieben glücklichen Edison (jetzt LTD) Jahren auf Tesla.

Alles super -- irgendwelche speziellen Fragen?

Grüße aus München

Woife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabisworld (1. Juli 2010)

Woife schrieb:


> Alles super -- irgendwelche speziellen Fragen?



Ja, welche Rahmengröße hast Du gewählt?


----------



## Bergfühler (1. Juli 2010)

Tesla testen bei den Bionicon Demo Days Black Forest vom 16.-18.07. in Bad Teinach / Zavelstein. Infos unter www.bergfuehlung.de


----------



## 4mate (2. Juli 2010)

Woife schrieb:


> Alles super -- irgendwelche speziellen Fragen?
> 
> Grüße aus München
> 
> Woife


Ein Komplettbike oder Wunschaufbau mit Rahmen- und Gabelset?


----------



## Stef70 (4. Juli 2010)

Gerade von der ersten Probefahrt zurück und anscheinend hab ich sogar  alle Schrauben festgezogen - jedenfalls sind unterwegs keine wichtigen  Teile verloren gegangen  

Bremsen und Schaltung funktionieren besser wie erwartet und der Rest vom  Tesla ist eh 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## criso (4. Juli 2010)

schön, aber hast du da shimano bremsscheiben montiert?


----------



## Stef70 (6. Juli 2010)

...sind Shimano XT-Bremsscheiben. 
Funktionieren aber prima mit der Formula Bremse und vor allem bisher nahezu geräuschfrei


----------



## look kg 481 (23. Juli 2010)

Woife schrieb:


> Hi Bionicon Fans,
> 
> bin gerade frisch aufgestiegen nach sieben glücklichen Edison (jetzt LTD) Jahren auf Tesla.
> 
> ...




KLAR 

Kannst du mal sagen was es nun so wie auf den Bilder abgelichtet wiegt? mit pedalen?

Danke


----------



## look kg 481 (23. Juli 2010)

bionicon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wir werden vorne eine X15 Steckachse verwenden - Hinten eine X12  !
> Und da ist keine Ironie: Ich will nur selber endlich eins,....
> ...




mal blöd gefragt, warum ist das nicht gemacht worden? 

Bin in Vorarlberg (wo ich momentan wohne) ein Tesla gefahren und das hatte einen normalen Schnellspanner vorn.

Kommt das denn und vor allem WANN? Überlege zuzuschlagen, weil mir das Rad schon gut gefallen hat!


----------



## Oberland (24. Juli 2010)

darf man Fragen wie viel ihr dafür bezahlen musstet?

Egal ob in Euro oder Schweizer Franken?


----------



## Woife (2. August 2010)

fabisworld schrieb:


> Ja, welche Rahmengröße hast Du gewählt?



Ich bin zirka 185 cm und knapp unter 80 Kilogramm schwer. Da schien die Größe L die Richtige. Hatte ich auch schon beim Edison LTD und bin jetzt beim Tesla mit L sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woife (2. August 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> Ein Komplettbike oder Wunschaufbau mit Rahmen- und Gabelset?



Ich bin Apple Benutzer ;-) Habe das Bike von der Stange in der einen verfügbaren Ausstattung gekauft -- diese war für mich die ideale, die ich auch bei einer Wahlmöglichkeit genommen hätte.

Alles ein bisschen besser als beim Vorgänger Edison LTD: Formula statt Magura Julie, SRAM X-9 statt X-7, vorne 10 mm und hinten 20 mm mehr, ...


----------



## Woife (2. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> KLAR
> 
> Kannst du mal sagen was es nun so wie auf den Bilder abgelichtet wiegt? mit pedalen?
> 
> Danke




Sorry no, meine Badezimmerwaage zeigt 11 Kilogramm, die ist für so ein niedriges Gewicht vermutlich nicht geeignet.

Wenn ich eine andere Wiegemöglichkeit finde, melde ich mich wieder.

Es fährt sich auf alle Fälle sehr leicht und luftig in der Federung


----------



## bergfuchs75 (4. August 2010)

Hallo Bionicon Gemeinde,


 ich möchte mir einTesla Rahmenkit kaufen und bin gerade dabei mir die Anbauteile zu besorgen, hierzu habe ich noch viele Fragen. Wäre nett wenn sich der ein oder andere die Zeit nehmen könnte mir zu helfen.


Bremsen:
 Welche Aufnahme IS oder PM?  Gehe von PM aus, hab aber nichts dazu gefunden.


 Naben:
 Vorne Schnellspanner, hinten X-12, soweit ist es klar.  
 Welche Einbaubreite haben die Naben? 100/135mm oder 110/142mm?


 Felge:
 Ich hätte gerne die Notubes ZTR Flow, die ist mit 28mm relativ breit. Ich habe vernommen, dass der Platz bei einem NN 2,4 schon relativ eng ist, wird der Reifen mit breiterer Felge,  in Relation zur schmäleren Felge, breiter und passt nicht mehr in den Hinterbau?


 Innenlager:
 Passt da ein Standard XT BSA Innenlager für Hollowtech II ? 


 Rahmenkit:
 Kommt das komplett montiert oder in allen Einzelteilen, damit mein ich in erster Linie, ob das doch etwas aufwendigere pneumatische System von mir verschlaucht und dicht gebracht werden muss?


 Rahmengröße:
 Bin 180cm mit eher langen Beinen, kürzerem Oberkörper und normal langen Armen. So Schwanke ich zwischen M und L. Auf dem L bin ich schon gesessen, der Vergleich zum M fehlt mir. Eigentlich war das L schon passend, das M würde aber evtl. auch gehen und wäre wohl spritziger... Kann man da was empfehlen?


 Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


 Gruß Stefan


----------



## guruW (4. August 2010)

Servus Stefan,

bin mir sicher, dass der eine oder andere deine Fragen beantworten könnte. Aber trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen, diese Liste direkt telefonisch mit Renä (oder einem Kollegen) zu klären (Arne ist im Betriebsurlaub ). Dafür ist es dann doch zu wichtig. Außerdem erhältst du hier vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Profitipp.

Du wirst sehen, es tut nicht weh, und hinterher wirst du erheblich glücklicher sein! 

Und zum Rahmen: du hast es selber eigentlich schon angedeutet, jeder Mensch ist irgendwo etwas verschieden in seinen Maßen. Daher kann dir hier nur eine Probefahrt wirklich weiterhelfen, alle anderen Empfehlungen sind immer subjektiv.

greez guru


----------



## look kg 481 (4. August 2010)

Woife schrieb:


> Sorry no, meine Badezimmerwaage zeigt 11 Kilogramm, die ist für so ein niedriges Gewicht vermutlich nicht geeignet.
> 
> Wenn ich eine andere Wiegemöglichkeit finde, melde ich mich wieder.
> 
> Es fährt sich auf alle Fälle sehr leicht und luftig in der Federung




TIPP:

selber draufstellen und dann Rad in die Hand und einmal ohne Rad ....

Dann ein wenig Mathe und schon weiss man es etwas genauer


----------



## felixh. (4. August 2010)

> Naben:
> Vorne Schnellspanner, hinten X-12, soweit ist es klar.
> Welche Einbaubreite haben die Naben? 100/135mm oder 110/142mm?


Da das Casting der Double Agent ja ueberall AFAIK gleich ist (altes Casting aussen vor), 100/135mm. 



> Felge:
> Ich hätte gerne die Notubes ZTR Flow, die ist mit 28mm relativ breit. Ich habe vernommen, dass der Platz bei einem NN 2,4 schon relativ eng ist, wird der Reifen mit breiterer Felge,  in Relation zur schmäleren Felge, breiter und passt nicht mehr in den Hinterbau?


Die Frage wuesste ich auch gerne. Beim Golden Willow mit neuem Hinterbau, ist es etwa bei einem "echten" 2.4er wie Michelin Rock'r (sprich baut 62mm breit auf ZTR Flow) schon extrem knapp. Auch 2009er Muddy Marry in 2.35" ist arg an der Grenze (nicht nur Rahmen, sondern auch TopSwing Umwerfer ist zu nah, und Kefue ist auch extrem knapp).

Was ein Nobby Nic am Tesla soll außer um zur Eisdiele zu fahren finde ich schon fraglich... Da gehoert eher Muddy Marry 2.35, Minion DH F 2.5 oder aehnliches drauf, halt als Single Ply in Freeride Version.



> Rahmenkit:
> Kommt das komplett montiert oder in allen Einzelteilen, damit mein ich in erster Linie, ob das doch etwas aufwendigere pneumatische System von mir verschlaucht und dicht gebracht werden muss?


AFAIK musst du selber verschlauchen, gibt auf bioniocon Website ein Video dazu, scheint nicht sonderlich kompliziert zu sein.


----------



## Stef70 (4. August 2010)

Hallo Stefan,
ich versuche mal Dir ein paar Fragen zu beantworten :



bergfuchs75 schrieb:


> Hallo Bionicon Gemeinde,
> 
> 
> ich möchte mir einTesla Rahmenkit kaufen und bin gerade dabei mir die Anbauteile zu besorgen, hierzu habe ich noch viele Fragen. Wäre nett wenn sich der ein oder andere die Zeit nehmen könnte mir zu helfen.
> ...



 Bremsenaufnahme ist bei Gabel und Hinterbau IS.




> Naben:
> Vorne Schnellspanner, hinten X-12, soweit ist es klar.
> Welche Einbaubreite haben die Naben? 100/135mm oder 110/142mm?


Die Naben haben `ne Breite von 100mm.



> Felge:
> Ich hätte gerne die Notubes ZTR Flow, die ist mit 28mm relativ breit. Ich habe vernommen, dass der Platz bei einem NN 2,4 schon relativ eng ist, wird der Reifen mit breiterer Felge,  in Relation zur schmäleren Felge, breiter und passt nicht mehr in den Hinterbau?


Ich fahre die Veltec V-Two, welche wohl 27,5mm breit sind, mit Fat Albert Performance in 2,35. Platz ist da im Hinterbau gerade noch ausreichend, allerdings kommt`s auf Schotterwegen schon vor, dass ich Steine in`s Profil setzen und gegen die Hinterbaustreben schlagen.



> Innenlager:
> Passt da ein Standard XT BSA Innenlager für Hollowtech II ?


Ein BSA Innenlager für Hollowtech II passt.



> Rahmenkit:
> Kommt das komplett montiert oder in allen Einzelteilen, damit mein ich in erster Linie, ob das doch etwas aufwendigere pneumatische System von mir verschlaucht und dicht gebracht werden muss?


Bei mir kam das Rahmenkit komplett vormontiert, lediglich den Lenker musste ich noch anschrauben, also nix mit Schläuche anschließen. Denke auch, dass das immer so ist, da die Pneumatik bei Bionicon nochmals auf Dichtheit geprüft wird... (glaub ich )




> Rahmengröße:
> Bin 180cm mit eher langen Beinen, kürzerem Oberkörper und normal langen Armen. So Schwanke ich zwischen M und L. Auf dem L bin ich schon gesessen, der Vergleich zum M fehlt mir. Eigentlich war das L schon passend, das M würde aber evtl. auch gehen und wäre wohl spritziger... Kann man da was empfehlen?


Hm, kann Dir eigentlich auch nur empfehlen beide Größen Probe zu fahren! Wenn`s von der Entfernung passt, am Besten direkt bei Bionicon, dort kannst` ausgiebig testen und bekommst garantiert alle Fragen beantwortet.  
Ich bin 1,85m groß und fahre das Tesla in L. Größe M wäre auch gegangen und fährt sich mM tatsächlich agiler bzw. wendiger, was sicher o.k. ist wenn Du überwiegend sehr technische, enge Trails bzw. "bergaborientiert" fährst. Da ich aber auch mal längere Touren, auch auf Radwegen <gähn>  damit fahre, habe ich mich für ein L entschieden. Das M war mir dafür zu "nervös" und auf dem L hab ich mich auf Anhieb wohler gefühlt... Ist aber nur meine Meinung.
Wie gesagt: Am Besten testen! 

Ach ja, beim Umwerfer aufpassen:
In den technischen Daten steht "Shimano Direct Mount", allerdings ist es ein "E-Typ Umwerfer für Tretlagermontage", bei dem das Befestigungsblech abgeschraubt und der dann direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt wird. Hat bei mir auch für reichlich Verwirrung gesorgt...


Hoffe, das ist alles halbwegs korrekt, was ich geschrieben hab und ich konnte Dir weiter helfen!


Gruß

Steffen


----------



## montageständer (5. August 2010)

> Die Naben haben `ne Breite von 100mm.


vorne an der doubel agent ja ...
aber hinten müßten doch 142mm breite vorhanden sein. jedenfalls bauen normal ex-12 naben in dieser breite


----------



## Stef70 (5. August 2010)

...stimmt, die 100mm beziehen sich natürlich nur auf die vordere Nabe, hinten ist`s ja X12 Standard!
Sorry, war wohl bissi verwirrend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woife (15. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> TIPP:
> 
> selber draufstellen und dann Rad in die Hand und einmal ohne Rad ....
> 
> Dann ein wenig Mathe und schon weiss man es etwas genauer




Ok ok, danke für den Tipp, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können (bin ich aber nicht).

Das Tesla wiegt mit mir, Shimano PD-M545 Pedalen, die gut dazu passen aber 567 Gramm pro Paar wiegen, einer Glocke und etwas Erde in den Stollen 93,5 Kilogramm.

Das interessiert euch sicher wahnsinnig, wie viel Gewicht so ein Fahrrad tragen muss ;-). Gut, jetzt kommt ein wenig Mathe ins Spiel: Ohne mich wiegt das Tesla in der genannten Ausstattung 14,6 Kilo.

Ist ok, finde ich, Grüße aus der Fasanerie in München.

Woife


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. August 2010)

Woife schrieb:


> ... Ohne mich wiegt das Tesla in der genannten Ausstattung 14,6 Kilo.
> 
> Ist ok, finde ich, Grüße aus der Fasanerie in München.
> 
> Woife



Hallo Woife,
so unterschiedlich sind die Ansprüche. Ich finde schon 13kg viel für ein Bike, mit dem ich Touren fahre. Aber vielleicht hast Du entweder ordentlich Bums in den Beinen, einen Shuttle-Service oder keine hohen Berge vor Deiner Haustür. Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem Tesla.


----------



## look kg 481 (16. August 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Hallo Woife,
> so unterschiedlich sind die Ansprüche. Ich finde schon 13kg viel für ein Bike, mit dem ich Touren fahre. Aber vielleicht hast Du entweder ordentlich Bums in den Beinen, einen Shuttle-Service oder keine hohen Berge vor Deiner Haustür. Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem Tesla.




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/215779

bist Du das? ...


----------



## felixh. (16. August 2010)

Hmm, mein Golden Willow mit gscheiten Reifen (930g das Stueck) ist trotz versuchtem Leichtbau bei 14,8kg. (etwa Michelin C4 Latexschlaeuche, ZTR Flow Felge, XT/X9, Time 330g Pedale, 180GPS samt Halterung, 2 leichte Wassertraeger, Tacho,....).

Trotzdem fahr ich damit ab und zu >4000HM pro Tag, und das ohne wie ich finde sehr gut Kondition (wenn ich lange Touren fahre, komme ich nicht ueber 600HM im Aufstieg pro Stunde) ... Wobei hier im Wallis ein Anstieg halt auch meist gleich 2000HM am Stueck sind....

Nur beim tragen ist es halt schon zach, wenn man als 65kg Rider, dann mit Bike plus Rucksack an die 20kg auf den Schulter hat, aber 30-60min ist das pro Tag schon okay....

wobei ich naechste Woche mal schauen werde wie sich das auf Enduro getrimmte Golden Willow in PDS schlaegt. Ein Tesla waere da schon besser. Muss unbedingt mal schauen dass ich ein Tesla ausprobieren kann, ob es das neue Gabelinterne wert ist einen mittleren 3 stelligen Betrag hinzulegen -- immerhin kann man Edison und Golden Willow theoretisch auf 160mm vorne bringen, indem man die Interna des Tesla reintut - das Casting ist 1:1 ident.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/215779
> 
> bist Du das? ...



Ja.


----------



## look kg 481 (16. August 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Ja.




Dann sehe ich aber andere Potentiale für die Kilos (ernst aber ned bös gemeint)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. August 2010)

Ja, da hast Du Recht. 5kg mehr oder weniger Hüftgold spüre ich auch deutlich beim biken. Das ist aber ein älteres Foto. Aktuell wiege ich weniger (10-15kg). 

Ich kenne nur den Unterschied bei meinem Remedy. Ich habe 2 LRS. Mit dem einen wiegt es 12.9kg und mit dem leichten wiegt es 12.0kg (als ich es gekauft hatte, wog es mal 14.9kg). Mit dem schweren LRS muss ich mich mächtig anstrengen, um meinen Freunden folgen zu können, die mächtig Bumms in den Beinen haben. Mit dem leichteren LRS geht das bedeutend leichter. Es beschleunigt besser und mein Puls ist bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit niedriger. Deshalb möchte *ich *kein schweres Bike mehr.


----------



## Oigi (17. August 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> wobei ich naechste Woche mal schauen werde wie sich das auf Enduro getrimmte Golden Willow in PDS schlaegt..



Je nach dem was ihr vorhabt ist viel Federweg nicht schlecht. War letztes jahr mit nem SS da und mich hats ordentlich durchgeschuettelt. Im Vergleich dazu ging das mit nem Gambler runter wie auf ner Waldautobahn. Die Bremswellen sind schon heftig dort. Aber es macht riesig Spass...kannst dich freuen.


----------



## Schnapsi (17. August 2010)

*Fahreindruck* Hab meine Eindrücke auch mal Bionicon geschildert (wurde mal per PN dazu aufgefordert). Allerdings nie ne Antwort bekommen. Daher schreibe ich sie nun auch hier hinein.

*Downhill *funktioniert das Bike eigentlich gut. Hinterbau sehr sensibel und fein. Die Gabel könnte allerdings deutlich sensibler ansprechen auf schnelle feine Schläge von Wurzelteppichen oder Geröll. Sind kleinere welten zu meiner 08er 32er Fox, zu einer aktuellen 36er ists noch deutlich krasser. Mein repariertes Handgelenk ist da neben dem Fahreindruck ein sehr guter Indikator. Dem schmeckte die Gabel gar nicht. Grobe Dinge steckt sie dafür tadellos und gut weg. 

Was mich persönlich beim *Uphill *stört ist der verhärtende Hinterbau. Ich komme trotz der massiven Absenkung vorne deutlich weniger weit einen verblockten oder wurzeligen Trail hinauf als zbsp. mit meinem Stumpjumper ohne Absenkung und Rohloff am Hinterrad (was ja gemäss weitläufiger Meinung auch nicht optimal ist). Gehe davon aus, das es von der mangelnden Rückferdung/Sag kommt und Rad somit weniger Bodenkontakt hat. Auf der Strasse oder Kiesweg ist es allerdings angenehmer, da 0,nix wippen. 

*Fazit: *Für mich als Allrounder eher negativ als positiv, würde eine SS oder GW bzw. ein anderes Bike bevorzugen, auch wenn ich das Prinzip der Federwegsverstellung absolut klasse finde. Eine sensible Gabel gepaart mit diesem System und ich wäre wohl wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## look kg 481 (19. August 2010)

Heute mal eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht.

War leider immernoch extrem rutschig sodass ich mit den montierten Schwalbes wenn es blockig oder wurzelig wurde rutschend (dann auch tragend /schiebend) und nicht fahrend unterwegs war. (34km 1260Hm)







Damit macht das schon Spass und die Stütze ist Top, als ich anfing gabs de "high-ride Feder" das ist die GTI version davon ....


----------



## häri__ (19. August 2010)

Servus,

sorry, aber solche Schwalbes haben auf einem Tesla rein garnix verloren.
Meine Meinung.

Gruß

Hari


----------



## look kg 481 (19. August 2010)

häri schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> sorry, aber solche Schwalbes haben auf einem Tesla rein garnix verloren.
> Meine Meinung.
> ...



stimmt drum hab ich in dem anderen Fred auch schon gefragt was sich da anbieten würde


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. August 2010)

So schlimm sind die gar nicht. Am Remedy fahre ich Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph auch (beide 2.25) , wenn es trocken ist und super und schnell rollen soll. Klar ist der Bremsgripp beschränkt. Aber wenn man sich darauf einstellt und entsprechend fährt, funzt das ganz gut. Wenn es in die Alpen geht, oder matschig ist, dann fahre ich mit FA 2.4. Die rollen dagegen deutlich schwerer. Pannenschutz ist auch kein Thema. Ich fahre alle Reifen/LRS Tubeless mit Milch.


----------



## Masberg (19. August 2010)

Remedy, Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph
ein bisschen viel R wo du doch ein *N*obby *N*ic bist, *N*icki-*N*itro

wg Pannenschutz: Maxxis fährt dort wo Schwalbes stehen und den Schlauch wechseln... oder mein Fahrstil ist besser im vgl zur crowd mit der ich fahre...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (19. August 2010)

Masberg schrieb:


> Remedy, Rocket Ron, Racing Ralph
> ein bisschen viel R wo du doch ein *N*obby *N*ic bist, *N*icki-*N*itro
> 
> wg Pannenschutz: Maxxis fährt dort wo Schwalbes stehen und den Schlauch wechseln... oder mein Fahrstil ist besser im vgl zur crowd mit der ich fahre...



Noch mal zur Erinnerung. Ich fahre nur noch tubeless mit Milch. Ich habe keine Platten mehr.


----------



## look kg 481 (28. August 2010)

Hoffe nun der Reifendiskussion nicht neuen Stoff zu geben. Ich bin mit der Kombi zufrienden, wobe ein 2.35iger bei Maxxis mal max ein 2.2 bei Schwalbe sein dürfte ... aber der Minion hat unglaublichen Grip vorn, sieht eben nur so schmal aus nd das 1,2KG 2.5er-teil wollte ich dann doch nicht draufmachen.
Hinten der Wildgripper in 2.4 mit verstärkter Karkasse.







Ich hätte gern mal Eure Meinung:
ich überlege diese Züge für die Schaltung zu installierern, oder ist das zu bunt, bin unentschlossen.
Die Farbe passt mit den Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (28. August 2010)

Wie schauts denn mit der Reifenfreiheit beim Wildgrip'r aus? Kannst du evtl mal ein Close-up Bild machen (am besten nach 100km fahren, da der Reifen nochmal 1-2mm breiter wird). Auf den ersten Blick schaut das ja so aus, als haette das GW mehr Reifenfreiheit wie das Tesla (der Wildgrip'r passt im Prinzip auf ZTR Flow ins GW, nur schleift die Kefue, und man muss beim Umwerfer ein bisserl basteln).
Die Veltec V-one ist ja mit 17mm Innenweite eine sehr schmale Felge (ergo bauen die Reifen dadurch auch sehr schmal, sprich etwa 3mm schmaler, wie wenns auf einer ZTR Flow montiert waeren).

(sprich, Reifenwahl ist schon okay, aber was diese Felgen an einem Tesla suchen???, da ist die Serienausstattung doch deutlich besser, und der Wildgrip'r wird ordentlich abknicken in den Kurven auf so einer schmalen Felge)


----------



## look kg 481 (28. August 2010)

Hallo Felixh,




felixh. schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit der Reifenfreiheit beim Wildgrip'r aus? Kannst du evtl mal ein Close-up Bild machen (am besten nach 100km fahren, da der Reifen nochmal 1-2mm breiter wird).


Danke für dein Feedback, Aufnahmen nach nun gut 65km hab ich mal gemacht, siehe anbei.













felixh. schrieb:


> Die Veltec V-one ist ja mit 17mm Innenweite eine sehr schmale Felge (ergo bauen die Reifen dadurch auch sehr schmal, sprich etwa 3mm schmaler, wie wenns auf einer ZTR Flow montiert waeren).



wie Du allerdings auf diese schmale Brett kommt weiss ich nicht, ich hab mir die Felge extra ausgesucht weil sie eben 19mm innen und 23mm aussen hat und das passt mit den Reifen sehr gut.


----------



## felixh. (28. August 2010)

Nope, die hat innen 17mm - sieht man ja auch gut auf deinem Bild, auf nur 4mm innen/außen kommen ja nicht einmal die ZTR Felgen, selbst bei denen ist 5mm Unterschied innen/außen. Die Standard DP20, des Tesla (die ich auch noch zu schmal finde) hat 26außen, 20innen AFAIK.

Daher scheint mir das Tesla nochmal 1-2mm weniger Reifenfreiheit wie das Golden Willow zu haben, bzw auf keinen Fall mehr Reifenfreiheit.

Wenn dann der Reifen noch leicht eiert (hab ein paar Reifen die eiern gut und gerne 2-3mm zu jeder Seite) - dann ist ein 2.4er schon sehr arg am Limit (sprich streift mit Pech beim ordentlichen Reintreten im Stehen.


----------



## look kg 481 (28. August 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Nope, die hat innen 17mm .



sorry aber nen Messchieber sollte man ablesen können, das war schwer zu knipsen .. die ist echte 19mm innen aussen sinds dann 24,5 mach meinem Messchieber ...


----------



## felixh. (28. August 2010)

Mit innen ist der Wulst gemeint, also die schmalste Stelle innen, nicht die breiteste Stelle innen - logisch, die ist breiter. Und außen ist sie laut Hersteller 23mm breit --> http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=157, laut deinem Bild oben ja sogar nur 22mm (und wuesste nicht wie man aussen schmaeler messen kann wie Realitaet...)


----------



## look kg 481 (28. August 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Mit innen ist der Wulst gemeint, also die schmalste Stelle innen, nicht die breiteste Stelle innen - logisch, die ist breiter. Und außen ist sie laut Hersteller 23mm breit --> http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=157, laut deinem Bild oben ja sogar nur 22mm (und wuesste nicht wie man aussen schmaeler messen kann wie Realitaet...)



ABLESEN EINES MESSCHIEBERS (KLICK)... da wo die* "0"* ist ist der Wert des gemessen wird !!

Das ist innen am Wulst (schmalste Stelle) gemessen, mit einem Messchieber kann man INNEN und AUSSEN (so wie dort auf den Bildern zu sehen) messen, die abzulesenden Werte sind die die ich angegeben habe ... (19 / 24,5)


----------



## Johnny2Finger (28. August 2010)

Moin die Herren,

war ja schon lange nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs, aber wie es mir scheint ist die "Diskussion" bereits ins absurde abgerutscht !

Reifenbreite, Messschieber ablesen... 

Regnet es bei euch oder warum fahrt ihr nicht ein "Fahr"-Rad anstatt irgendetwas auszumessen ?

...und wer braucht schon 2.5" Reifen - meine Maxxis Swampthing in 2.35" sind super, wiegen keine Tonne, haben ausreichend Traktion: super Teile...und würde mir HINTEN, HALLO HINTEN !!! (vorne 2.35" überigens auch ausreichend - meiner Meinung nach) NIE so krasse Walzen draufbauen, will ja schließlich auch berghoch fahren und nicht nur runter !

Also ich gehe lieber ne Runde radfahren anstatt mir diesen "Spass" hier anzutun !
..eine Frage habe ich aber noch, vielleicht bekomme ich ne Antwort drauf, auch wenn die Worte vorher nicht pure Begeisterung ausdrücken:
Meint Ihr nicht, dass der/die Ingenieur/e sich dabei was gedacht hat ?

Euer
J2F


----------



## look kg 481 (28. August 2010)

Johnny2Finger schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> war ja schon lange nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs, aber wie es mir scheint ist die "Diskussion" bereits ins absurde abgerutscht !
> 
> ...



Ja es regnet Hunde und Katzen, und ich hab gefragt und eine Antwort bekommen, (IMHO der Sinn eines Forums)



Johnny2Finger schrieb:


> Also ich gehe lieber ne Runde radfahren anstatt mir diesen "Spass" hier anzutun !
> ..eine Frage habe ich aber noch, vielleicht bekomme ich ne Antwort drauf, auch wenn die Worte vorher nicht pure Begeisterung ausdrücken:
> Meint Ihr nicht, dass der/die Ingenieur/e sich dabei was gedacht hat ?
> 
> ...



Ich würd auch gern fahren, und da ich selber ein ING bin sage ich Dir ich bin mir da nicht immer sicher!


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. August 2010)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> Hoffe nun der Reifendiskussion nicht neuen Stoff zu geben. Ich bin mit der Kombi zufrienden, wobe ein 2.35iger bei Maxxis mal max ein 2.2 bei Schwalbe sein dürfte ... aber der Minion hat unglaublichen Grip vorn, sieht eben nur so schmal aus nd das 1,2KG 2.5er-teil wollte ich dann doch nicht draufmachen.
> Hinten der Wildgripper in 2.4 mit verstärkter Karkasse.



Kein Ahnung was ihr so fahrt. Aber wenn ich es nicht eilig hab dann vorne eine Highroller 42a drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look kg 481 (30. August 2010)

Ich habs übrigens gemacht mit den Grünen Zügen,


----------



## guruW (30. August 2010)

hmmm, dieses grün ist eher geschmackssache, aber zum tesla passt es ganz gut. ausserdem kam die vorgabe ja von bionicon.
ich finds witzig! 

greez guru


----------



## damage0099 (31. August 2010)

geil, mal was anderes. Gefällt.
Aber deine Bremsscheibe wär bei mir schon längst rotglühend von der Nabe getropft...


----------



## look kg 481 (31. August 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Aber deine Bremsscheibe wär bei mir schon längst rotglühend von der Nabe getropft...



Eine Avid G2 liegt schon parat, war ein Fehlkauf, wird aber noch todgebremst ....


----------



## ullertom (5. September 2010)

ich finde deinen Aufbau echt gut, gefällt mir!!!

das "Grüne" von der Eurobike sieht aber auch lecker aus, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## bionicon (8. September 2010)

Ich bin auch für mehr Farbe, wie man auf der EUROBIKE gesehen hat !

renä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRbiker (11. September 2010)

Ja da könnte ich auch schwach werde!
ich war nicht da aber die Fotos von guruW  danke..


----------



## criso (29. September 2010)

hey schauts mal was ich grad gfunden hab- offenbar experimentiert da jemand mit x-fusion forks. interessant- wobei die neuen DA-gabeln ja wirklich gut gehen wie ich finde! 




bella schrieb:


> links seins, rechts meins


----------



## slash-sash (3. Oktober 2010)

cool! wo hast du das denn her? ganz ehrlich?! das tesla ist ja so schon echt super schön. aber mit singlecrown ist es der oberhammer. 
ich selber fahre an 2 bikes eine suntour durolux und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. somit habe ich keinerlei vorurteile gegen sogenannte "billigmarken" im gegenteil; selber schuld, wer sich eine sündhaft teure fox an sein bike nachträglich schraubt. das mehrgeld sind die definitiv nicht wert. für mich auch ein zeichen der bodenständigkeit. ich kann's also nur begrüßen, wenn's so kommen würde


----------



## look kg 481 (3. Oktober 2010)

Das war ja fast wie Sommer heute in Vorarlberg.

Hier am Götzner Berg, wo ein beflissener Wanderer mir erklären musste/wollte dass man dort nicht fahren dürfe 







*Ich liebe mein TESLA*


----------



## criso (4. Oktober 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> cool! wo hast du das denn her? ganz ehrlich?! das tesla ist ja so schon echt super schön. aber mit singlecrown ist es der oberhammer.
> ich selber fahre an 2 bikes eine suntour durolux und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. somit habe ich keinerlei vorurteile gegen sogenannte "billigmarken" im gegenteil; selber schuld, wer sich eine sündhaft teure fox an sein bike nachträglich schraubt. das mehrgeld sind die definitiv nicht wert. für mich auch ein zeichen der bodenständigkeit. ich kann's also nur begrüßen, wenn's so kommen würde




da hast du völlig recht, das geld kann man sich sparen- außerdem konnt ich von der funktion her noch keinen sonderlichen unterschied bei zbsp x-fusion zu fox luftdämpfern ausmachen.. fox ist scho a ziemliche massenware geworden, und mit der garantie ists auch so ne sache wenn die net regelmäßig eingeschickt und gewartet werden..naja.

klick mal den blauen pfeil oben links im bild rechts neben "bella" an, da kannst die stelle nachlesen- sie schreibt dass der fahrer dieses tesla´s ein entwickler bei bionicon sei- mich würde jetzt interessieren ob es ihm gelungen ist die kartusche in der x-fusion gabel unterzubringen, bei voller funktion..??

war es net so dass die doubleagent´s bei suntour gefertigt werden? weiß zufällig jemand ob x-fusion auch zu suntour gehört?? wenn ich mir nämlich deren video anseh, finde ich die stelle an der die gabel zerlegt wird, dass die innereien eine gewisse ähnlichkeit mit denen der doubleagents haben- oder täusch ich mich da?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10613867"]Vengeance Product Release on Vimeo[/ame]

allerdings haben die gabeln wohl son "klapperproblem", wie in den zeitschriften getestet wurde : http://www.testberichte.de/p/x-fusion-tests/vengeance-hlr-testbericht.html 
und günstig waren die da auch net grad..


----------



## swn21 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und fahre seid kurzem auch ein Tesla, bin schwer begeistert von dem Rad.
Habe nur ein kleines problem, ich Fahre mir immer hinten einen achter hinein und ich weis nicht was ich falsch mache.
Vieleicht kann mir ja einer einen guten radschlag geben, bin für alles offen.


----------



## 4mate (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo neuer Bioniconist 

Was für Felgen und Speichen?


----------



## swn21 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
es ist eine Felge von Alex Rims SX 44 verbaut und zu denn speichen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.
Gruß Wolfi


----------



## FRbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Ist denn die Speichenspannung ok!! 
Machen die Speichen denn Geräusche wenn du dich hast in die Kurve legst!
fährst du genug Luftdruck!!
Wenn das alles soweit i.o. ist solltest du vielleicht mal an deiner Fahrtechnik üben, sorry ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nah drehten aber es ist etwas schwierig da zu helfen wenn man nicht weiß wie du so fährst. Vielleicht bräuchte man da mehr info!!!
Vieleicht solltest du das Hinterrad auch immer schön mit hoch ziehen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOG87mTWa58&feature=related"]YouTube        - How to MTB BunnyHop with Mr. Ene (slowmotion)[/nomedia]


----------



## Oigi (6. Oktober 2010)

Krass, was das Schaltwerk da rumwackelt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swn21 (6. Oktober 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Ist denn die Speichenspannung ok!!
> Machen die Speichen denn Geräusche wenn du dich hast in die Kurve legst!
> fährst du genug Luftdruck!!
> Wenn das alles soweit i.o. ist solltest du vielleicht mal an deiner Fahrtechnik üben, sorry ich will dir jetzt nicht zu nah drehten aber es ist etwas schwierig da zu helfen wenn man nicht weiß wie du so fährst. Vielleicht bräuchte man da mehr info!!!
> ...


 
 Speichen ok
Luftdruck liegt bei 2,5bar
Mit meiner fahrtechnik hast du vieleicht recht ich fahr erst seid einigen wochen ist mit sicherheit verbesserungswürdig


----------



## FRbiker (6. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, hast ja ein top bike um zu üben

good ride


----------



## swn21 (7. Oktober 2010)

FRbiker schrieb:


> Na ja, hast ja ein top bike um zu üben
> 
> good ride


 
ja ich werde mir mühe geben danke


----------



## nullkommajosef (7. Oktober 2010)

wieviel kostet der Tesla-Rahmen nackisch?
ich möchte da eine X-FUSION-SHOX VENGEANCE HLR montieren
+ gute Laufräder.
gibt es den Rahmen f. < 1300 euro? ( letztes Angebot war bei 1250 euro )


----------



## 4mate (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube nicht dass du mit deinen Preisvorstellungen bei Bionicon fündig wirst:


nullkommajosef schrieb:


> > mir ist es relative egal. Ich war jetzt bei 3 Händlern.
> > Eine Hirnschüssel meinte noch, dass das Geländefahrrad > 3800 euro  noch günstig ist, mit der Ausstattung. Ich wäre fast zum Streiten  gekommen ich konnte mich aber noch rechtzeitig bremsen.
> >
> > fazit; Was da verlangt wird ist nicht mehr normal.
> > ...


----------



## damage0099 (7. Oktober 2010)

.... so kurz dabei + so bekannt....^^


----------



## criso (7. Oktober 2010)

nullkommajosef schrieb:


> wieviel kostet der Tesla-Rahmen nackisch?
> ich möchte da eine X-FUSION-SHOX VENGEANCE HLR montieren
> + gute Laufräder.
> gibt es den Rahmen f. < 1300 euro? ( letztes Angebot war bei 1250 euro )




ha wow, du bischt ja noch geiziger als i, du muscht an schottischer schwabe sein, oder? 

das mit der xfusion- vengeance wird nix, sie ist ein reiner versuch und gibts net zu kaufen!


----------



## saturno (7. Oktober 2010)

jetzt ist alles klar, die suchanzeige für den bekloppten der heute aus der klappse ausgebrochen ist bezieht sich auf nullkommahirn
. meine fresse, jetzt treibt der sich auch noch hier rum, sharky walte deines amtes.


----------



## nullkommajosef (8. Oktober 2010)

ach ja, der Rahmenpreis ist ohne Gabel?
weil eine vernünftige Gabel braucht auch einen vernünftigen Rahmen.

Wobei der liteville 903-RAhmen 2380 euro kostet; allerdings *ohne* 
Gabel? Zu dem Preis bekommt man ein Tesla *mit *Tesla Gabel; 
Sozusagen: schon inklusive im Preis.

fazit: also beim liteville wird man ganz schön beschissen. Sieht man auch am liteville-Team-Tri-Kot-Preis von 79,95 euro; das sind rund 160 DeutschMarks. Die 5 Cent Preisangabe hätten die sich auch sparen können?

Lektion I - der Neid: Van Gaaahl vom eFCe-BE spricht! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQuVD-f8oy0&feature=related"]YouTube        - Helmut Schleich[/nomedia]

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef70 (8. Oktober 2010)

...muß ich das verstehen???


----------



## swn21 (8. Oktober 2010)

Woife schrieb:


> Ok ok, danke für den Tipp, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können (bin ich aber nicht).
> 
> Das Tesla wiegt mit mir, Shimano PD-M545 Pedalen, die gut dazu passen aber 567 Gramm pro Paar wiegen, einer Glocke und etwas Erde in den Stollen 93,5 Kilogramm.
> 
> ...


 Hey Woife ich bin ganz in deiner nähe vieleicht könnten wir uns mal treffen um einen kleinen erfahrungaustausch zu machen.
z.b. 
flugfeld unterhaching


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hm, konnte nicht widerstehen!
MTB Nr. 3, ein Tesla in der Größe L, hat den Weg zu mir gefunden. 
Steht noch unbenutzt im Wohnzimmer!
Fahreindrücke folgen erst Später. War ein Schnellschuss für 3333 Euros mit Pedalen und Falschenhalter. 
Man bin ich stolz


----------



## TedStryker71 (25. Oktober 2010)

sehe ich das richtig wenn ich die Bionicon Website betrachte das es das Tesla 2011 gar nicht mehr gibt? ok sehe gerade das es jetzt Alva 160 heißt....


----------



## scooby_ (26. Oktober 2010)

...siehst du genau richtig. Das Alva heißt Alva weil das Tesla nicht mehr Tesla heissen darf, da es in USA ein Elektroauto gibt, das schon Tesla heißt.


----------



## Username123 (9. April 2011)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen welche Größe ich beim Tesla / Alva 160 nehmen soll, bei 1,79m Größe und 84cm Schrittlänge. Bin ein M und L schon gefahren und fühle mich irgendwie auf dem L wohler. Aber mit meiner Größe bin ich eigentlich ein M Typ

Möchte mit dem Bike eigentlich alles machen können...touren, bergauf und bergab

Im Referenz-Größen Thread steht leider zum Tesla / Alva so gut wie nix.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberland (10. April 2011)

An Username 123

Ich hab mir ein Alva 160 zugelegt. Ich bin 1.80m gross und hab eine Schrittlänge von 84,5. und muss sagen das das L mir perfekt passt.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juni 2011)

Nagend Allerseits,

Ich möchte mir gerne Crankbrothers Felgen an mein Tesla bauen.
Da ich bin technisch nich so versiert bin, würde ich gerne wissen, ob mir hier jemand sage kann welche ich verwenden kann?
Beispielsweise diese hier:
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...id=43&osCsid=aac8a5fd2669cb2cb36b8ca5df1cb5b8

Ich habe auch bei Bionicon direkt gefragt, vielleicht helfen die mir ja auch.
Wäre aber trotzdem für ein Paar Infos dankbar.


----------



## 4mate (13. Juni 2011)

Das kannst du vergessen, mit dieser Speichenanordnung werden die Laufräder nicht lange überleben.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Das kannst du vergessen, mit dieser Speichenanordnung werden die Laufräder nicht lange überleben.



Versuch macht klug!
Sehen halt sau geil aus und deswegen würde ich da glatt versuchen!
Hab ich in Willingen auf mehreren Bikes gesehen. 
Mir geht es hier darum, ob und wie bzw. welche Felgen ich einbauen kann. 
Wenn die ins Tesla nicht passen, würde ich die auch ins Frizz bauen.
Lieber wäre mir aber das Tesla.


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. Juni 2011)

Unabhängig vom Rad muss die Nabe jeweils passen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (13. Juni 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Rad muss die Nabe jeweils passen.



Deswegen meine Bitte um Hilfe.
Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir nur konstruktiv antwortet.
Was ich beachten muss weiß ich, nur eben nicht genau!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. Juni 2011)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Nagend Allerseits,
> 
> Ich möchte mir gerne Crankbrothers Felgen an mein Tesla bauen.
> Da ich bin technisch nich so versiert bin, würde ich gerne wissen, ob mir hier jemand sage kann welche ich verwenden kann?
> ...




Ich würde mich direkt an Crank Brothers oder einen entsprechenden Händler wenden. Ich kann dir leider nich sagen ob die passen. Auf der CB Seite steht zumindest nix von X-12.
Der von dir verlinkte Satz ist hoffentlich nur als Beispiel gewesen. Der wär mir definitiv zu leicht am Tesla. CB hat auch etwas stabilere Laufräder im Angebot.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Juni 2011)

Das war nur ein Beispiel, die richtige Felge wäre "iodine", die soll auch passen, sagt mein Dealer!
Die Felge ist auch lieferbar, nur der Umrüstsatz auf Schnellspanner nicht, deshalb muss ich bis Juli warten. 
Dann allerdings auch die 2012er Felge, in schwarz-stahl Optik


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Juni 2011)

Shampoo schrieb:


> ...Ich möchte mir gerne Crankbrothers Felgen an mein Tesla bauen.
> Da ich bin technisch nich so versiert bin, würde ich gerne wissen, ob mir hier jemand sage kann welche ich verwenden kann?
> Beispielsweise diese hier:
> http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...id=43&osCsid=aac8a5fd2669cb2cb36b8ca5df1cb5b8
> ...


 


Shampoo schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Beispiel, die richtige Felge wäre "iodine", die soll auch passen, sagt mein Dealer!
> Die Felge ist auch lieferbar, nur der Umrüstsatz auf Schnellspanner nicht, deshalb muss ich bis Juli warten.
> Dann allerdings auch die 2012er Felge, in schwarz-stahl Optik


 

Und was machst du mit der Felge? Diese Dinger kannst du eigentlich nur als Laufrad komplett nehmen, da die zweiteiligen Speichen m.W. nur in die speziellen Crank Brothers Naben passen.
Abgesehen davon muss ich, obwohl ich die Teile optisch auch schnuckelig finde, ganz klar vor dem Einsatz in einem Allmountain/Enduro Bike warnen!
Ein guter Freund hat sie in einem C'dale Jekyll Ultimate. Nach wenigen Touren ohne Sprünge, aber über technisch anspruchsvolles Terrain hatt er hinten eine derbe Acht. Außerdem waren ein paar Speichen verbogen. Beim Justieren riss eine Speiche an so einer Biegung. Folge: die Felge ist auf Grund der Spannung der viel zu wenigen und viel zu punktuell verteilten Speichen beim Fehlen einer einzlnen Speiche gleich dermaßen eirig, das das Rad nicht mehr zu drehen war, sondern im Rahmen feststeckte. Ergo: Tour --> Speichenbruch --> nach Hause tragen.
Die Speiche musste extra bei Crank Brothers nachbestellt werden, nachdem der Support mürrisch zugestimmt hatte, das Laufrad nicht direkt zum Service zu schicken - wegen einer Speiche!

Die Dinger sind chic - aber nicht wirklich haltbar, kompliziert und schwierig zu reparieren.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Du hast natürlich Recht, vielleicht habe ich mich nicht verständlich genug für Dich ausgedrückt, sorry. 
Ich bekomme selbstverständlich einen kompletten Laufradsatz!
Danke für deine Warnung, aber ich möchte doch meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen,
was diese Felgen, achso diesen Laufradsatz, betrifft!
Ich werde Dir meine Erfahrungen mitteilen, auch wenn ich mir schicken Schrott gekauft haben sollte. 
Ich habe mir die Teile in den Kopf gesetzt und muss die jetzt haben, hab sie ja auch schon bestellt.

Off Topic:
Hast Dir aber viel Mühe gemacht mit " Deinen Strecken", da wird die Ein oder Andere sicher auf meinen Garmin laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Juni 2011)

Shampoo schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mir die Teile in den Kopf gesetzt und muss die jetzt haben, hab sie ja auch schon bestellt...


 
Ich wünsche dir, das alles glatt geht und du nicht solche Erfahrungen machen musst!
Bestell dir auf jeden Fall aber gleich Ersatzspeichen, damit du im Falles des Falles nicht lange warten musst.


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2011)

Shampoo schrieb:
			
		

> > *Ich habe mir die Teile in den Kopf gesetzt und muss die jetzt haben, hab sie ja auch schon bestellt*.









 ...ein weiteres Kapitel aus der Reihe:  WIE MACHE ICH MICH OHNE NOT UNGLÜCKLICH...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> ...ein weiteres Kapitel aus der Reihe:  WIE MACHE ICH MICH OHNE NOT UNGLÜCKLICH...



Ich weiß nicht was das soll??
Ich habe eine klare Frage zum Ausdruck gebracht und eine Bitte nur konstruktiv zu antworten, oder?
Was für mich Glück bedeutet, kannst Du nicht beurteilen!
Vielleicht hänge ich mir mein Tesla ja nur ins Wohnzimmer, weil es gut aussieht, oder oder!
Es steht Dir nicht zu, zu beurteilen ob ich glücklich bin oder nicht, soviel dazu!
Mach Dein eigens Ding und wenn Du es toll findest, dann teil Dich uns mit!


----------



## felixh. (18. Juni 2011)

Das Vorderrad passt nichtmal ins Tesla (da brauchst eine 15mm Steckachsnabe). Aber selbst wenns passen wÃ¼rde, dann ist entweder das Laufrad absolut unpassed zum Radel, oder das Radel vÃ¶llig Oversized fÃ¼r das was du fahren mÃ¶chtest. Das Laufrad ist optimal fÃ¼r einen Racing Ralph 2.0 oder Ã¤hnliches Crosscountry Semislick Zeugs.

Aber Bionicon hat ja auch bis vor 2 Jahren Spielzeugfelgen verbaut bei den meisten RÃ¤dern, statt anstÃ¤ndige Breite (und noch immer alles eher auf der sehr schmalen Seite).

(FÃ¼rs selbe Geld kÃ¶nntest auch einen vielleicht 70-80g schweren Laufradsatz von Felix oder anderen Premiumlaufradbauern mit ZTR Flow, Messerspeichen (32 StÃ¼ck), und leichten Naben bekommen, evtl mit 100â¬ Aufpreis sogar zum gleichen Gewicht mit der neuen CN Superleichtmesserspeiche, und der Laufradsatz wÃ¤re genauso haltbar wie ein Alva Air, und breite Reifen kÃ¶nntest auch aufziehen ohne dass sie wegkippen).


----------



## look kg 481 (18. Juni 2011)

Felix, nun hau ihn doch nicht gleich ;-)


Inhaltlich bin ich bei Dir aber wenn er die Dinger nun haben will....
Vielleicht hat er (ie ich) noch ein TESLA und das ist mit dem Casting für Schnellspanner ausgeliefert worden...

Ich möchte gern das Casting für Steckachse, aber die Bioniconesen können immernoch nicht liefern ... wie immer min. 2 Monate NACH Ankündigungstermin denke ich...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2011)

Ach Leute,

warum macht Ihr mein Problem zu Eurem??
Punkt 1, was die Kosten angeht, ist das absolut meine Sache, danach habe ich auch niemanden gefragt!
Mit unter gibt's Menschen die sich mehr leisten können und das meine ich nicht überheblich. Sollten die Laufräder völlig untauglich sein, was ich nicht glaube, tausche ich sie wieder aus!
Punkt 2, ich habe auch niemanden gefragt, ob diese Laufräder etwas taugen oder nicht!
Punkt 3, das Zweiradgeschäft wo ich mein Rad her habe, hat sich für mich darum gekümmert ob die Laufräder passen, sie passen und ich habe sie bestellt! Genau um diese Hilfe hatte ich gebeten, aber das scheint ja egal zu sein. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, mehr oder weniger guten Ratschläge, aber das Thema kann geschlossen werden, das führt hier zu nichts!
Bevor ich wieder gesteinigt werde, ich meine natürlich nicht den ganzen Thread, sondern "mein Thema" in diesem Thread.


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2011)

Nur weil Bübchen verstockt ist wird der Thread nicht geschlossen, es ist ja nicht dein "persönlicher". 
Die Aussage lässt aber interessante Rückschlüsse auf dein Selbstverständnis zu...

Sinnlos, soo sinnlos


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Nur weil Bübchen verstockt ist wird der Thread nicht geschlossen, es ist ja nicht dein "persönlicher".
> Die Aussage lässt aber interessante Rückschlüsse auf dein Selbstverständnis zu...
> 
> Sinnlos, soo sinnlos


 
Selbstverständnis?? Ja nee is klar. 
Bübchen??
Ich bin die ganze Zeit freundlich geblieben, was willst Du von mir?
Is ja ätzend, ich habe mehrfach gebeten was ich möchte, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Wer hier noch nicht trocken hinter den Ohren ist, ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als offensichtlich.
Was das "Schliessen" betrifft habe ich mich sofort korrigiert, aber trotzdem sorry für mein unkorrekte Ausdrucksweise. 
So und nun lass es bitte sein!


----------



## criso (20. November 2011)

hat zufällig gerade wer das laufradgewicht der original verbauten im tesla/alva160 im kopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (14. Juli 2014)

Den Thread wieder mal ausgrab.... ;-)

Eine Frage an die Tesla Fahrer: welche gewichte haben denn Eure Bikes so ?
Was ist Gewichtstechnisch machbar, ohne das Potenzial und die Performance des Bikes massiv zu schmälern ??

DANKE schon mal für die Antworten


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2014)

Also abgesehen davon, daß die Alva's wohl bald nicht mehr zu kaufen sind (neu) (Alva 180 lt. HP nicht mehr), und das neue Edison die Nachfolge antritt:
Gewichte werden wohl nur sehr selten unter 13kg sein.
Ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze und mit meiner Meinung nach zu leichten Bauteilen kommst evt. unter 13kg.
Aber mit ca. 13.5-14.5kg bist an einer artgerechten Konfiguration.


----------



## Urbayer (15. Juli 2014)

Obwohl ich bisher keinen Anlass sah, meine Bikes zu wiegen, habe ich es nun doch Interessehalber getan.
Mein Alva 160 wiegt in der derzeitigen Aufmachung ca. 13,2 kg.


----------



## MEGATEC (17. Juli 2014)

DANKE für Eure Mühen...

Oha - doch so heftig ??
Das sind ja über 2 kg mehr als mein jetziges Bike ...
Nun mal sehen ob ich doch eines kauf und es dann mal auf Diät setze 

Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße ?


----------



## damage0099 (18. Juli 2014)

Da gibts hier nen Fred für, blätter mal durch...


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (20. Juli 2014)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Den Thread wieder mal ausgrab.... ;-)
> 
> Eine Frage an die Tesla Fahrer: welche gewichte haben denn Eure Bikes so ?
> Was ist Gewichtstechnisch machbar, ohne das Potenzial und die Performance des Bikes massiv zu schmälern ??
> ...



12,8kg mit Leichtlaufradsatz und 13,6kg mit Heavy Duty Laufradsatz, jeweils inklusive versenkbarer Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (22. Juli 2014)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> 12,8kg mit Leichtlaufradsatz und 13,6kg mit Heavy Duty Laufradsatz, jeweils inklusive versenkbarer Sattelstütze


 
WOW !!
Top , mit dem hätte ich nun nicht gerechnet...
Was für Komponenten hast Du denn da so alles verbaut ?

Und leider habe ich den Rahmengrößenthread nicht gefunden, unter welchen Begriffen muß ich denn da suchen ?


----------



## 4mate (22. Juli 2014)

Einfach Körpergröße und Beininnenlänge posten und sie werden geholfen!


----------



## MEGATEC (22. Juli 2014)

Na denn : 183cm, Beininnenlänge 89cm = DANKE


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Juli 2014)

Hier mal eine Liste zur Ausbaustufe 12,8kg


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2014)

Lese ich da 'Rocket Ron'???????

Womit fährst mit dem Rad und den Reifen?
Hoffentlich nur in der Wohnung!

Ersatzschläuche in den Alpen würde ich unter den Umständen nicht mal für 1000€ verkaufen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (22. Juli 2014)

Ganz locker. Wenn ich mit meinen CC Jungs unterwegs bin ist wohl ein CC Laufradsatz OK, oder? Durch die Überstreckung des Hinterbaus ist das Alva nämlich ziemlich schnell.
Wenn ich an den Gardasee fahre, siehe Porträt, dann in folgender Austattung:


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Juli 2014)

Ihr macht einen ja ganz kirre 
Habe also mein Alva 180 Luftikus auch mal gewogen...
0,01495 Tonnen  
Und das trotz schwerer DH-Felgen und CK-Naben.
Also 3,15 kg leichter als mein geliebtes Ironwood .


----------



## stefan1067 (23. Juli 2014)

Ich kann diese Gewichtsdiskusionen nicht verstehen. Wir wollen haltbare Bikes haben mit denen wir den Berg hoch und auch schnell wieder runter kommen. Und hier muss ein Kompromiss gefunden werden.Ich denke das dieser Kompromiss ganz gut gelungen ist und jeder sein Bike nach seinen Vorlieben mit einem Kg mehr oder weniger Gewicht aufbauen kann.
Wenn man vergleichbare Bikes der anderen Hersteller sieht sind die Gewichte ähnlich .
Und wer ein Bike sucht das nur 10 oder 11 Kg wiegt ist in der von Bionicon angebotenen
Bikeklasse verkehrt.


----------



## sPiediNet (24. Juli 2014)

Viele möchten den Comfort einer Vario-Stütze micht mehr missen und sooo viel Geld für einen hochwertigen leichten Laufradsatz dann auch nicht ausgeben..., na wo ist das Kilo wohl geblieben? Aus Coolnessgründen natürlich auch noch die fetten 2.5 DH Schlappen drauf... upps, schon wieder 500g mehr!? Von mir aus könnt Ihr all Eure Tabellen schreddern. Verbaut was euch gefällt und hört auf zu wiegen, geniesst euren Sport. Ich mache mir mehr Sorgen wegen meinen zwei Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (24. Juli 2014)

Es wurde gefragt was gewichtsmässig geht. Ja jeder muss selber entscheiden was er mag.
Das Alva hat aber einen riesigen Einsatzbereich, der sich durch unterschiedliche Reifen und Laufräder von CC bis Enduro vergrößern lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (25. Juli 2014)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Es wurde gefragt was gewichtsmässig geht. Ja jeder muss selber entscheiden was er mag.



Genau so sehe ich das auch und ich lasse mir sicher nicht diktieren, was ich wiegen soll oder nicht, was ich shreddern soll oder nicht - denn zum Austausch ist ein Forum da und wer schon einmal mit einem 150mm Bike mit +/- 11kg gefahren ist, weis das mehr als zu schätzen - da genieße ich den Sport gleich noch viel mehr :-D


----------



## sPiediNet (25. Juli 2014)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch und ich lasse mir sicher nicht diktieren, was ich wiegen soll oder nicht, was ich shreddern soll oder nicht - denn zum Austausch ist ein Forum da und wer schon einmal mit einem 150mm Bike mit +/- 11kg gefahren ist, weis das mehr als zu schätzen - da genieße ich den Sport gleich noch viel mehr :-D



He easy, ich nehme dir gar nichts weg.
Aber bei -11Kg müssten wir uns nochmals unterhalten


----------



## MEGATEC (25. Juli 2014)

Können wir gerne, denn mein Scott GENIUS war in der letzten Konfiguration mit Absenkbarer SPECIALIZED Sattelstütze, CLAVICULA Kurbel, Plattform Pedalen, YT AM Sattel , Nobby Nic Reifen + ECLIPSE Schläuche und Titanschraubenkit bei 10,87 kg 

Das sub 11kg bei einem AM kein Hexenwerk darstellen kann mab hier nachlesen :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichte-all-mountains.504126/
Und ich bin sicher das auch ein Tesla in annehmbare Gewichtsbereiche um die +/- 12kg vorstoßen kann mit dem Material das bei mir noch so rum liegt


----------



## Urbayer (26. Juli 2014)

@stefan1067,

wie wahr. Bin von einem 10 kg Bike auf das Alva 160 gewechselt und bereue es nicht.

@ MEGATEC 

bin jetzt bei meinem Aufbau, bei dem ich wie sonst auch immer, nicht auf das Gewicht setze, schon mal bei "nur" 13,2 kg gelandet.

Bei der Sattelstütze alleine könnte ich schon locker 300 g einsparen, mit Schlauchlos sicher noch weitere 200 g. Schwupps, wäre ich mit geringen Änderungen schon unter 13 kg.

Denke aber, dass 13 + kg für ein Alva (Tesla) 160 nicht zuviel sind. Der Fahrspass und die Sicherheitsreserven entschädigen für das bischen "Übergewicht" .


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (26. Juli 2014)

znarf32 schrieb:


> @stefan1067,
> schon mal bei "nur" 13,2 kg gelandet


Bitte Teileliste, Anregungen nehm ich immer gerne


----------



## MEGATEC (27. Juli 2014)

DOKK_Mustang schrieb:


> Bitte Teileliste, Anregungen nehm ich immer gerne



Anregungen gibts zu Genüge hier - genau das richtige für diejenigen die Gewicht sparen wollen aber keine Unsummen an Material ausgeben wollen !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichtbaurad-diy-lbmnts.417597/


----------



## MEGATEC (27. Juli 2014)

Leider ist die Frage immer noch ungeklärt :



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrößen fahrt ihr denn bei welcher Körpergröße ?



Deswegen nochmal in die Runde schmeiß... ;-)


----------



## DOKK_Mustang (27. Juli 2014)

M bei 180cm


----------



## stefan1067 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre M bei 183cm.
Ich habe mein Bike nun doch mal gewogen. 14,2Kg.
Aufgebaut ist es wie folgt.
Rahmen Tesla M
Lenker Bionicon 
Sattelstütze Forca 350
Sattel Bionicon Trailscout
LRS Shimano XT FH-M788
Reifen Nobby Nic 2.4  tubless
Kurbel Shimano XT 3fach
Schaltwerk Shimano XT Shadow 9fach
Umwerfer Sram 
Shifter Sram Rocket oder Attack
Kette Shimano HG 93
Bremsen Avid Elixir 55 180mm
Am Gewicht könnte man natürlich noch etwas machen aber für mich ist es ein guter Kompromis aus Funktion und Haltbarkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (27. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre das Reed ebenfalls in M bei 185cm Körpergröße. Ausstattung wie von Bionicon, bis auf die Sattelstütze und den Sattel. Da habe ich eine Reverb 125mm plus Ergon Sattel verbaut. Gewicht liegt nun bei 14,05 kg.


----------



## bonzoo (27. Juli 2014)

M bei 185cm? Was für eine Schritthöhe hast du denn? Ich finde ja allgemein, dass die Bionicon Bikes von der (Oberrohr)Länge eher kurz bauen. Mein Alva XL finde ich mit 190cm Körpergrösse fast schon etwas zu kompakt


----------



## MixL (27. Juli 2014)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Leider ist die Frage immer noch ungeklärt :
> 
> 
> 
> Deswegen nochmal in die Runde schmeiß... ;-)


Ich fahre ein Reed in L bei 186cm Körpergröße


----------



## bolg (27. Juli 2014)

In L ist mir das Oberrohr zu lang, in M passts. Muss zwar dann mit Sattelstütze und Vorbau rangieren, habe aber dafür ein extrem wendiges Rad. Aber das Reed ist damit auch wirklich ausgereizt. Da geht nichts mehr.


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Juli 2014)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Ich fahre M bei 183cm.
> Ich habe mein Bike nun doch mal gewogen. 14,2Kg.




Ups ...

Das ist doch ganz schön viel, aber ich glaub da sind bei der Ausstattung sicher 1,5 - 2kg möglich bei gleicher Haltbarkeit

Bei den Rahmengrößen scheint da ganz schön viel Verwirrung zu bestehen... 
Rahmenempfehlung bei 183cm und 89cm ??


----------



## bonzoo (28. Juli 2014)

Avla oder Reed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelott (28. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre ein Reed in XL

Größe 1,87
Beinlänge 90cm

Da ich eher im gemäßigten Gelände fahre und auch regelmäßig zur Arbeit auf Fahrradwegen war mir XL lieber.


----------



## MEGATEC (28. Juli 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Avla oder Reed?


 
TESLA


----------

